# Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010 (und weitere Schnäppchen)



## Ob4ru|3r (23. Dezember 2009)

*Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010 (und weitere Schnäppchen)*

*EDIT: ACHTUNG, WICHTIG!:

*Wer Probleme mit seinem Account/dem Bezahlvorgang hat und nur Fehlermeldungen wie



> Bei der Initialisierung oder Aktualisierung Ihrer Transaktion scheint ein Fehler aufgetreten zu sein. Bitte warten Sie einen Moment, und versuchen Sie es dann erneut, oder wenden Sie sich an den Support


oder



> Ihr Kauf konnte nicht abgeschlossen werden.
> Die Zahlungsautorisierung ist fehlgeschlagen. Wählen Sie eine andere Zahlungsmethode.


erhält, der beachte bitte folgendes: Umgehend den Steam-Support benachrichtigen! Dazu auf https://support.steampowered.com/newticket.php bitte ein Support-Konto eröffnen wer dies noch tun muss, und unter "Eine Frage stellen" dem Support den Fall schildern! 

_(Selber habe ich beim Betreff Rechnugsprobleme -> Clickandbuy ausgewählt mit der Überschrift "Ich kann keine Spiele mehr kaufen", nach 3 Stunden kam als Antowrt "Hallo XXXXXXXXXXX,

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht an das Steam Support Team.

Bitte versuchen Sie erneut, die Transaktion durchzuführen. Es sollte nun funktionieren."

Tatsächlich geht es inzwischen wieder.)_ 


Bitte zur Kenntnis nehmen: Ob und wann der Fehler verschwindet scheint vollkommen zufällig zu sein, zumindest laut den Erfahrungen meiner Steam-Freunde, wer unbedingt bald etwas kaufen will sollte daher umgehend mit dem Steam-Support Kontakt aufnehmen. Jetzt viel Spaß mit der eigentlichen User-Meldung. /*EDIT* 


*Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*


Nach dem scheinbaren Erfolg der letzten Sonderverkaufsaktion bei Steam Anfang Dezember legt das dahinterstehende Unternehmen Valve Corp. nun noch einmal nach und bietet bis zum 3. Januar 2010 diesmal einen noch größeren Teil seines Sortiment zu stark reduzierten Preisen von bis zu 80% an, darunter das gesamte (bei Steam vertretene) Sortiment etlicher Publisher, wie 2K, Atari, THQ, Ubisoft sowie etliche Indie-Titel.

*Nebst dieser bis einschließlich 3. Jan. dauerhaft reduzierten Titel gibt es wie schon bei der letzten Aktion wieder weitere einzelne Titel an ganz bestimmten Einzeltagen zu Sonderpreisen zu kaufen.*

Außerdem gibt es wieder sogenannte "Packs", also Spielesammlungen einzelner Publisher zum Sparpreis.



Zur Verdeutlichnung hier ein paar Beispiele welche Spieleperlen DAUERHAFT (bis 3. Jan) für kurze Zeit zum Sonderpreis erhältlich sind:


The Witcher: Enhanced Edition Directors Cut          - 10,19€
Ghostbusters: The Videogame                              -  6,79€
Splinter Cell: Double Agent                                   -  4,99€
Tom Clanys Hawx                                               - 14,99€
Anno 1404                                                        - 24,99€
Jade Empire: Special Edition                                 - 10,04€
Warhammer 40.000: Dawn of War II                        -24,99€​ 

*Sonderangebote 03.01.10 18:00 Uhr - 04.01.10 18:00 Uhr:*

BioShock™- 4,99€
Killing Floor - 4,49€
Grand Theft Auto IV - 7,49€
Defense Grid: The Awakening - 2,25€
Left 4 Dead 2 - 33,49€
Torchlight http://store.steampowered.com/app/22320/- 4,99€​ 

Diese und noch viele weitere Spiele sind ab sofort auf *The Steam Holiday Sale* erhältlich.

Frohes Fest! ​ 









(Hab grad auch massiv zugeschlagen )​


----------



## kalkone (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

gleich mal trackmania united forever star edition gekauft  für 15€ statt 30€.


----------



## feivel (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

ich glaub da kauf ich auch mal gta4 + ghostbusters

edit: hab auch noch trine gekauft.


----------



## Snixx (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Eidos Pack:

Batman: Arkham Asylum 
Battlestations Pacific & Midway
Mini Ninjas 
Tomb Raider Legend & Underworld
Hitman 1&2
Thief
Shellshock 2
Just Cause
Deus Ex Game of the Year & Invisble War
und noch paar andere Games von Eidos


für nur 46 EURO !!! -.-


----------



## feivel (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

batman will ich auch noch haben, aber jetzt bin ich erstmal wieder versorgt.


----------



## INU.ID (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Ich hab (bis jetzt^^)

GTA IV für 7,49€
STALKER Clear Sky für 4,99€
The Chronicles of Riddick (also beide Teile) für 6,79€

Ghostbusters bin ich noch am überlegen, lohnt sich das?

Und was bedeutet bei Bioshock "gewaltgeminderte Version"? Läßt sich das umgehen/korrigieren?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Mirror's Edge
Assasin's Creed 1
World in Conflict Complet Edition

Bis jetzt, aber ich bin noch am grübeln 
Die Preise sind sehr nice!


----------



## INU.ID (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Denk dran, in knapp 31h gibts neue Tiefpreis-Games.  ^^


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich hab (bis jetzt^^)
> Und was bedeutet bei Bioshock "gewaltgeminderte Version"? Läßt sich das umgehen/korrigieren?



Nopez, gibt ne Uncut in US/UK und ne "gewalt-verminderte" für uns Germanen, aber ganz ehrlich, ich hab sowohl die US-Version als auch später die Deutsche in der Steelbox-Edition gekauft, am Spielspass ändert sich durch´s fehlende Blut und eine Cutscene, die in der deutschen Version nicht beinhaltet ist, nix!


----------



## theLamer (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

WTF?! GTA4 für den Preis? Habs am Anfang für ein Vielfaches gekauft und jetzt nichtmal ein Zehner


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Denk dran, in knapp 31h gibts neue Tiefpreis-Games.  ^^




Das ist ja das schlimme ^^
Ich überlege gerad noch bei GTA & Ghostbusters 

Wobei ich GTA ja schon hab, aber bei Steam bräuchte ich keine DVD mehr zum zocken


----------



## TroyAnner (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Bei den Preisen muss man einfach zuschlagen
*grad noch schnell GTA abstauben gehn*


----------



## INU.ID (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Wobei ich GTA ja schon hab, aber bei Steam bräuchte ich keine DVD mehr zum zocken


Ich hab die ganzen Spiele auch schon (sogar schon durchgezockt) und kaufe sie ebenfalls nur weils in Steam halt so schön "bequem" ist. 

Edit.

Hm, scheinbar sind die Steam-Server zusammengebrochen. Wollte grad GTA4 installieren (16GB WTF), aber bei "Download wird gestartet" bleibt es stehen.

Edit2:

Ah, jetz gehts weiter (2MB/s)


----------



## Aholic (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

GTA IV für 7,49€ nicht schlecht, direkt mal kaufen, dann muss ich nicht immer den Acc von nen kumpel nehmen


----------



## Low (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Wie billig GTA4 ist :O


Hab lieder kein Click&Buy, PayPal an co 


Schade


----------



## Aholic (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Kann mir grad wer sagen was es mit dieser Rechnungsadresse auf sich hat?
Denn soweit ich sehs kann man ja nur per Kreditkarte bestellen, und dann gibts an die Adresse ne copy der Rechnung oder wie?


----------



## INU.ID (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Ich hab mit PayPal gezahlt und brauchte auch die Rechnungsanschrift. Eine Rechnung/einen Beleg habe ich allerdings immer nur in digitaler Form erhalten. Wie es bei Kreditkarte ist weiß ich nicht, ich hab keine solche Karte. Allerdings sollte mittlerweile jeder ein PayPal Konto haben, kostet ja nix. Und wenn kein Guthaben drauf ist wird das Geld am nächsten Werktag vom Konto eingezogen, perfekt.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

hehe, die aktion schlägt wohl ein xD

Steam server sind Busy


----------



## TroyAnner (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> hehe, die aktion schlägt wohl ein xD
> 
> Steam server sind Busy



Und das will was heißen


----------



## rebel4life (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Wollt gerade hier ne News schreiben, da hab ich gesehen, dass jemand schneller war...

Clickanbuy ist schnell eingerichtet und man muss nicht einmal 18 sein. Wobei es für die Testüberweisungen ein paar Tage braucht, deswegen solltest du dir jemanden mit Kreditkarte oder nem Clickandbuy suchen.

Ich hab das dann per Lastschrift über Clickandbuy laufen, geht einwandfrei.

Foreign Legions Buckets of Blood gibt es jetzt für 1,39€ und die sollten es jedem wert sein. 

Einen Tipp für alle die sich TimeShift kaufen wollen - lasst es lieber bei Steam, denn bei dieser Version lässt sich der Patch nicht installieren, man kann also nicht online zocken, ich hab mich mit diesem Problem an den Support gewandt und dort scheint das Problem bekannt zu sein, letztendlich hab ich mein Geld zurückbekommen.

Einen Abschuss haben se aber noch hinbekommen:



> Die deutsche DE Version von Call of Duty 4 ist nur in deutscher Sprache verfügbar.
> 
> *49,99€* Call of Duty® 4: Modern Warfare™ kaufen


  


@D!str(+)yer:

Adde doch einfach mal deinen GTA Key deinem Steamaccount, geht bei den meisten Spielen.


----------



## INU.ID (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Low schrieb:


> Wie billig GTA4 ist :O
> 
> 
> Hab lieder kein Click&Buy, PayPal an co
> ...



Frag doch einfach einen deiner Freunde ob er PayPal oder so hat, dann gibst du ihm das Geld und er kauft es dir als digitales Steam-Geschenk. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das geht soweit ich weiß sogar wenn du noch gar keinen Steam-Account hast. Mit dem Geschenk (es kommt in einer E-Mail) erhälst du afaik auch direkt einen Link um Steam runterladen und installieren zu können. Anschließend wird das Spiel deinem neu erstellten Account hinzugefügt.


----------



## BigBubby (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Hearts of Iron 3 für 5 Euro wäre was feines. Dann würde ich das auch noch mal kaufen. Mag solche Strategiespiele.

GTA4 habe ich mir auch mal geholt und Riddick Assualt on Athena


----------



## Aholic (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

So, hab mir mal GTA IV bestellt


----------



## kalkone (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

und morgen kommt dann die news:
gta4(pc) verkäufe übertreffen erwartungen, weitaus mehr als bei konsolen verkauft!


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Adde doch einfach mal deinen GTA Key deinem Steamaccount, geht bei den meisten Spielen.



Geht leider nur mit ein paar Spielen und GTA ist nicht dabei 

https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=7480-WUSF-3601


Ich würde auch noch gerne was kaufen aber finde irgenwie nichts 

Was noch zu empfehlen wär ist Killing Floor für 8,99€ , Empire : Total War für 24,99€ , Torchlight für 7,99€ und so weiter 
*
*

*
*


----------



## Aholic (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



kalkone schrieb:


> und morgen kommt dann die news:
> gta4(pc) verkäufe übertreffen erwartungen, weitaus mehr als bei konsolen verkauft!


Daran habe die ganze Zeit auch schon gedacht


----------



## rebel4life (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Wobei die da eh nur Gewinn machen, denn die haben bis auf die Serverkosten eigentlich kaum Unkosten, keine DVDs etc.


----------



## fummel (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

oh Nein , sogar die alten X-COM Games im Angebot, die damals meinen Schulabschluss versauten 
HAbe mir das Riddick Game geholt.


----------



## INU.ID (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Ich bin ja mal gespannt wann die ersten über Steam gekauften Games nicht mehr runtergeladen werden können. Das ist jedenfalls die einzige Angst die ich bei Steam habe.

@rebel4life. Die Server- und Traffic-Kosten würde ich nicht unterschätzen. Über die Jahre kommt da sicher einiges zusammen.


----------



## BigBubby (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Wobei die da eh nur Gewinn machen, denn die haben bis auf die Serverkosten eigentlich kaum Unkosten, keine DVDs etc.



Die DVD Kosten betragen aber keine 2€ bei einem Spiel. Die Kosten tun sich nicht so viel. Es fällt nur der zwischenhändler mit seinen 15-20% mage weg.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



rebel4life schrieb:


> @D!str(+)yer:
> 
> Adde doch einfach mal deinen GTA Key deinem Steamaccount, geht bei den meisten Spielen.




Ja, das geht bei GTA leider nicht 

Naja, habs mir jetzt doch über steam gekauft 
Habs eben 2 mal, aber bei dem Preis ist es zu verschmerzen^^


----------



## rebel4life (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Kannst den anderen Teil ja im Marktplatz verkaufen, wobei es wahrscheinlich eh ab 18 seind wird, von dem her musst du da halt etwas anderes suchen...


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



kalkone schrieb:


> und morgen kommt dann die news:
> gta4(pc) verkäufe übertreffen erwartungen, weitaus mehr als bei konsolen verkauft!



Könnte gut sein bei dem Preis 

War bei UT 3 ja auch so letztes Jahr gewesen als man sein Key bei Steam Registrieren konnte und das Spiel billiger wurde.
Ne Zeit lang wurde der Verkauf sogar gestoppt da Valve nicht genug CD-Keys von Epic bekommen hatte 

HLP | News | Steam Games: Unreal Tournament 3 bekommt Steamworks!


Vieleicht haben wir ja die Chance das die Addons für GTA 4 doch noch für PC kommen wenn sich das Spiel so gut jetzt verkaufen sollte.


€: Gerade Serious Sam HD gekauft ^^


----------



## Low (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Ich finde keinen der PayPal hat. Gibt's doch garnicht.


----------



## TiestiTechno (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

In Österreich oder Amerika gibts noch Stalker für 1,99 Dollar! ;(

Sowie Alle anderen Spiele 10-15 Euro weniger. batman für 20 Euro zb 

The Steam Holiday Sale


----------



## HLP-Andy (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Die DVD Kosten betragen aber keine 2€ bei einem Spiel. Die Kosten tun sich nicht so viel. Es fällt nur der zwischenhändler mit seinen 15-20% mage weg.


Nein, das Geld geht ja an Valve. (Die wollen ja auch was daran verdienen.) Das ist ja auch der Grund, wieso neue Spiele ohne Rabattaktionen nicht billiger sind über Steam: Alle großen Kostenfaktoren bleiben: Entwickler, Publisher, Händler (Valve), Steuer. Nur wenn Entwickler direkt über Steam anbieten und so den Publisher ausstechen können (was aber nur selten geht, da die Publisher in der Regel alle Vertriebsrechte besitzen), sind die Steam-Preise wirklich billiger. Am besten zu sehen bei Indie-Games, die ja nur 5-20 Euro kosten.


----------



## redangle2000 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Bei GTA4 hab ich auch sofort zugeschlagen. Das hab ich mir eigentlich auch geschworen. Erst das Game wieder zu kaufen wenn es max 10€ kostet. Die ganze Probleme am Anfang und die ganze Zusatzsoftware hatten mich damals abgeschreckt, weshalb ich das Game wieder zurück gebracht hatte.

P.S. Hört mal alle auf GTA4 bei Steam zu ziehen.  Hab nur noch 4% und Bandbreite ist im Keller.


----------



## FortunaGamer (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Die Preise sind nicht übel. Wenn ich da ein Spiel dabei wäre das ich nicht habe und was ich wollte. Würde ich zuschlagen. Der Preis von GTA 4 ist mal richtig geil. Garry's Mod wäre eine idee kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Rizzard (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Habe mir gerade mal The Witcher und Ghostbusters zugelegt. 

Hoffentlich kommt Stalker COP irgend wann auch noch in die Liste


----------



## jokerx3 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

So, eben gabs für mich als erstes mal 
GTA 4 und Stalker Clear Sky. 

Und nun gucke ich nochmal weiter


----------



## Low (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Ihr könnt mir ja GTA4 zu Weihnachten schenken. Hab ich nix gegen


----------



## INU.ID (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



TiestiTechno schrieb:


> In Österreich oder Amerika gibts noch Stalker für 1,99 Dollar! ;(
> 
> Sowie Alle anderen Spiele 10-15 Euro weniger. batman für 20 Euro zb
> 
> The Steam Holiday Sale



Gibts da keine Möglichkeit das von Deutschland aus für 1,99$ zu kaufen? Und warum wird das Game bei uns überhaupt nicht angeboten?



Low schrieb:


> Ihr könnt mir ja GTA4 zu Weihnachten schenken. Hab ich nix gegen


Du wirst doch wohl irgendjemand in deinem Bekanntenkreis finden der ne Kreditkarte, nen Pay Pal Account oder irgendwas hat womit man bei Steam bezahlen kann !?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Gibts da keine Möglichkeit das von Deutschland aus für 1,99$ zu kaufen?


Frag doch mal wenn aus US oder UK ob sie dir das Spiel schenken. In den USA werden noch einige andere Dinge angeboten die es bei uns einfach net gibt, ein "Unreal Pack" mit allen Unreal Titeln für unter 10 Dollar z.B. ...... zu schade, 'n Proxy nützt einem nix wenn man für nen DE Account was kaufen will, die merken das. ^^


Thehe, ich hatte mir bei der letzten Steam Weihnachtsaktion das THQ Pack für 50€ geholt, da war Stalker auch mit bei, obwohl es in der DE Version des Pakets scheinbar ohne beworben wurde .....

Selbes gilt übrigens auch für das Eidos Complete Pack: Da ist noch Hitman Blood Money mit drin, ovwohl net gelistet in DE, man kommt drauf, wenn man mal die Einzelpreise nachrechnet. ^^



Frag doch mal wenn aus US oder UK ob sie dir das Spiel schenken. In den USA werden noch einige andere Dinge angeboten die es bei uns einfach net gibt, ein "Unreal Pack" mit allen Unreal Titeln für unter 10 Dollar z.B. ...... zu schade, 'n Proxy nützt einem nix wenn man für nen DE Account was kaufen will, die merken das. ^^



> Du wirst doch wohl irgendjemand in deinem Bekanntenkreis finden der ne Kreditkarte, nen Pay Pal Account oder irgendwas hat womit man bei Steam bezahlen kann !?


Ich hab da letztens bei Amazon gesehen, dass die mit extrem schnell verfügbaren Visa-Karten werben, zumindest bei Amazon soll man damit sofort losshopen können und bekommt bei denen eine 20€ Gutschrift ..... eventuell mal durchlesen. :-/

'N ClickAndBuy Account ist im Übrigen zu empfehlen, ziemlich bequem wenn der Account mal eingerichtet ist, allerdings braucht das ein paar Tage ... und bis dahin dürfte GTA4 zumindest wieder auf Normalniveau sein (oder auch nicht, eventuell ist es weiter billiger als üblich, nur halt net mehr für 7€ )


----------



## Kreon (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Wollte gerade bei Steam mit paypal bezahlen. Problem, aus Steam heraus startet der IE und die Paypalseite zum Einloggen wird angezeigt. 
Ich möchte aber gerne meinen Einkauf mit Firefox fortsetzen.
Wie kann ich das klar Steam klarmachen? (FF ist bei Vista als Standardbrowser schon festgelegt!)


----------



## INU.ID (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Und wenn du den Link kopierst? Warum muß es eigentlich unbedingt der FF sein?


----------



## Kreon (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Dann erhalte ich diese Meldung:



> Die letzte Aktion konnte leider nicht abgeschlossen werden.
> 
> Wenn Sie einen Einkauf tätigen oder eine Zahlung senden wollten, prüfen Sie in ca. 30 Minuten Ihr PayPal-Konto und Ihren E-Mail-Posteingang auf Erhalt einer Transaktionsbestätigung.
> 
> ...



So, komisch nach dem 5 Mal kopiern gings plötzlich.


----------



## tRauma (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Wow, da sind ja einige gute Angebote bei. Ich werd gleich mal stöbern


----------



## TroyAnner (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Wer noch nicht Garry´s Mod hat umbedingt holen!
Jedes Mal wenn ich´s starte kommt am Ende "ne mords Gaudi" raus
Es lässt sich damit einfach unglaublich viel machen:
Bsp: Gmod Idiot Box
und alles bauen
simple Sachen wie Autos, Flugzeuge, Aufzüge,
oder auch schwere Sachen wie: sich selbst einen funktionierenden Computer bauen oder auch selbst agierende Roboter

Setzt Halflife2 vorraus und andere Source-Games für die gegenstände


----------



## computertod (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

kann man eig. wenn man bei Steam nen GAme kauft, das auf ne DVD schmeisen und dann auf nem PC ohne Inet zocken?
oder braucht man dazu nicht ganz legale dinge?


----------



## rebel4life (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Sofern der PC einmal am Netz war und Steam drauf ist geht das. Ansonsten kannst du das vergessen.


----------



## Ibatz! (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

hab mir grad mal eben Stalker Clear Sky,GTA4,Mirrors Edge,AudioSurfer und Sniper Elite gekauft 
Ich dachte echt nich,dass mir Sniper Elite jemals noch in die Hände fallen sollte...
Und das beste:unter 20€....


----------



## INU.ID (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Die Spiele müssen zumindest mal aktiviert werden. Wenn man Steam dann in den Offline-Modus schaltet brauchts auch kein I-Net mehr. Aber dazu reicht ja schon ein kurzzeitiger analoger Zugang.


----------



## aut0mat1kk (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Hmm, wollte grad auch paar Games über Steam bestellen, jedoch bekomm ich immer folgende Fehlermeldung "Ihre Rechnungsadresse stimmt nicht mit dem von Ihnen angegebenen Land überein." Egal ob ich mit Kreditkarte oder Paypal zahlen will. Jemand da mit dem gleichen Problem?

EDIT: Hat sich soeben erledigt. Nach nem Neustart und nem Router-Reset gehts jetzt. Komische Sache


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Ich hab grad mal den US Steam Store per Proxy etwas durchstöbert ..... ein paar schöne sachen haben die da, das "Id"-Package reizt mich (außerdem lockt das Rockstar-Pack, da sind alle GTA- und Max Payne Titel drin, auch die alten Teile 1&2 .... als unter Vista lauffähige Version ^^ *grübel*), da sind die u.a. alten Commander-Keen Spiele, nebst aller Doom Titel mit drin, ich muss nachher mal mein Clanmate aus den Vereinigten Amilanden anhauen mir ein kleines Steam-Geschenk zu machen. Für seine Mühen überweis ich ihm einfach den selben Betrag statt in $ in €, langjährige Steam-Freunde ftw!


----------



## Blue_Gun (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Das ist mal eine echt geile Aktion, werde morgen mit meinem neune PC *freu* mächtig zuschlagen. Es sind einige richtig gute Games dabei!


mfg


----------



## BigBubby (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

kann man eigentlich per gates über die usa "einkaufen"?


----------



## violinista7000 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Snixx schrieb:


> Eidos Pack:
> 
> Batman: Arkham Asylum
> Battlestations Pacific & Midway
> ...



Hab sofort zugegriffen!!!


----------



## eVoX (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Das sind mal sehr geile Angebote, hab mir sofort Chronicles of Riddick gekauft, download ist aber sehr mies.


----------



## violinista7000 (23. Dezember 2009)

Hilfe ich werde pleite gehen!!! Hab mir noch Dark Forces I für € 2,24 gekauft!  Somit habe ich in kurze alle Jedi Knight Spiele gespielt haben. 



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Ich hab grad mal den US Steam Store per Proxy etwas durchstöbert ..... ein paar schöne sachen haben die da, das "Id"-Package reizt mich (außerdem lockt das Rockstar-Pack, da sind alle GTA- und Max Payne Titel drin, auch die alten Teile 1&2 .... als unter Vista lauffähige Version ^^ *grübel*), da sind die u.a. alten Commander-Keen Spiele, nebst aller Doom Titel mit drin, ich muss nachher mal mein Clanmate aus den Vereinigten Amilanden anhauen mir ein kleines Steam-Geschenk zu machen. Für seine Mühen überweis ich ihm einfach den selben Betrag statt in $ in €, langjährige Steam-Freunde ftw!



Die sind auch hier (in der Schweiz) sind diese zu kaufen!


----------



## INU.ID (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Ich hab grad mal den US Steam Store per Proxy etwas durchstöbert ..... ein paar schöne sachen haben die da, das "Id"-Package reizt mich (außerdem lockt das Rockstar-Pack, da sind alle GTA- und Max Payne Titel drin, auch die alten Teile 1&2 .... als unter Vista lauffähige Version ^^ *grübel*), da sind die u.a. alten Commander-Keen Spiele, nebst aller Doom Titel mit drin, ich muss nachher mal mein Clanmate aus den Vereinigten Amilanden anhauen mir ein kleines Steam-Geschenk zu machen. Für seine Mühen überweis ich ihm einfach den selben Betrag statt in $ in €, langjährige Steam-Freunde ftw!



Hey.

Ich hab jetzt auch ne gefühlte Ewigkeit rumgesurft um zu schauen wie ich an US (Uncut) Games von Deutschland aus komme. Beim Versuch es über meinen Account zu kaufen kommt leider immer die Meldung:


> Your billing address doesn’t look like it matches up with your current country. Please contact support for assistance or use a payment method registered to your current address.


Dabei hab ich nicht umgestellt/gefuddelt, es sind meine "echten" Daten angegeben (ich wohne ja in D).

Ich bin auf irgendwelche Anleitungen mit Zweit-Steamaccount (und dann als Geschenk an den Hauptaccount verschicken) und ausländischen VPNs gestoßen, aber abgesehen davon das dieser Weg vermutlich "illegal" ist ist mir das auch zu aufwendig (ok, hab keinen kostenlosen/brauchbaren Anbieter gefunden*g*). Leider ist unter meinen amerikanischen Freunden keiner dabei der Steam nutzt. Wenn du also einen kennst - ich hätte da auch Interesse (und würde auch in € zahlen*g*). 

Und so, also über einen "Friend", wäre es ja auf jedenfall auch legal. Mir geht es ja nichtmal primär um irgendwelche Ersparnisse, sondern darum Uncut-Spiele zu bekommen bzw. überhaupt bestimmte Spiele (ich wußte bis heute gar nicht das es in den USA Steam-Spiele zu kaufen gibt die ich in D nicht kaufen kann, siehe zb. STALKER).



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Die sind auch hier (in der Schweiz) sind diese zu kaufen!


Wie, echt jetzt? Du bist Schweizer und kannst zb. STALKER (Teil 1) kaufen? Was kostet das bei euch?

Edit: Was sind das überhaupt für Zustände? Die ganze Welt kann alle möglichen Games über Steam kaufen nur wir Deutschen nicht?


----------



## BigBubby (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

wir deutschen waren schon immer was besonderes.

Habe auch noch nen bekannten aus der schweiz, aber seit 2 jahren nicht mehr mit gesprochen. vielleicht wirds mal wieder zeit


----------



## violinista7000 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Wie, echt jetzt? Du bist Schweizer und kannst zb. STALKER (Teil 1) kaufen? Was kostet das bei euch?



Hier sind die Preise:

S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl €1,99
S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Clear Sky €4,99



INU.ID schrieb:


> Edit: Was sind das überhaupt für Zustände? Die ganze Welt kann alle möglichen Games über Steam kaufen nur wir Deutschen nicht?



Keine Ahnung!

Edit:

Seit wann werden hier Komentare gelöscht? Was habe ich falsch gesagt?


----------



## INU.ID (23. Dezember 2009)

Keine Ahnung, ich habs nix gelöscht, und soweit ich sehe auch kein anderer.. Ich habe lediglich ein Doppelposting von dir zusammengeführt. 



BigBubby schrieb:


> wir deutschen waren schon immer was besonderes.


Aber warum? Warum kann ein Ami STALKER für 1,99$ kaufen, ein Schweizer für 1,99€ - und ich als erwachsener Deutscher darf es gar nicht kaufen?

Stalker Teil 1 und 2 sind beide von der USK ab 18 bzw PEGI ab 16 eingestuft. Das eine kann ich kaufen (was ich heute auch hab) aber das andere nicht?  Und bei dem von mir vorhin erworbenen Stalker CS steht auch nix von gewaltgeminderter Version, daran kanns also auch nicht liegen.

Kurios... *grml*


----------



## boerigard (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

blabla


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Ich muss dich da leider enttäuschen, aber mit Leuten die ich nicht selber mal getroffen habe mache ich keine Transaktionen mit Geld, sry. Besagten Steam-Freund habe ich bereits einmal auf einem Clantreffen mit anderen Mates in London getroffen und ich hab seine Adresse & Telefonnummer, auch chate ich mit ihm fast jeden Tag seit knapp 3 Jahren ... insofern "kenne" ich ihn halt.  



INU.ID schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ich habs nix gelöscht, und soweit ich sehe auch kein anderer.. Ich habe lediglich ein Doppelposting von dir zusammengeführt.
> 
> 
> Aber warum? Warum kann ein Ami STALKER für 1,99$ kaufen, ein Schweizer für 1,99€ - und ich als erwachsener Deutscher darf es gar nicht kaufen?
> ...


Stalker "1" war diese Nacht kurz nachdem die Aktion gestartet war auch hier kurz verfügbar, war sogar mit GTA4 und Mirrors Edge auf der Frontpage gelistet, warum sie es rausgenommen haben erschließt sich mir nicht. Gleicher Quatsch im THQ Pack, da wird es ebenfalls nicht gelistet, wurde mir aber mitgeliefert als ich mir das Pack gekauft habe als Anfang des Monats diese andere Aktion lief. :-/    Clear Sky gibts im Moment im Store wohl, für 4,99€ *zuschlag*.

Eventuell hatten die nur ne bestimmte Anzahl an Keys, und die sind bereits weg ...... naja, ist irgendwie unlogisch.

Und ja, der deutsche Store ist oft ziemlicher Müll, zum Teil auch weil es etliche indizierte Spiele hier halt einfach nicht im Angebot gibt. >_<

Auch sind einige Preise da ziemlicher Quatsch, Fear 2 ist da IMMER NOCH für 49,99€ als Download erhältlich, meine "Lösung" dafür wird so aussehen: Einfach im englischen Amazon für 5,89 Pfund (heul) zusammen mit Empire: Total war (14 Pfund) bestellen und hier hin liefern lassen, dass Steam der Ursprungsort eines Spieles, bzw. PEGI oder USK-Fassung ziemlich egal ist weiß ich seit meiner Importfassung von L4D2 aus UK.  Scheinbar will der deutsche Handel mein Geld ganz einfach nicht ...


...


Man könnte das Ganze via VPN/Proxy "durchziehen", einfach per Ami-IP irgendeine Fantasieadresse angeben, bezahlen kann man dann auch mit ner DE-Kreditkarte, man beschenkt sich auf die Art einfach selber indem man das Ganze als Geschenk für den eigenen Steamaccount kauft, soll so zumindest laut 'nem Bekannten gehen ..... die Frage ist nur wenn das so geht: Wird Valve da irgendwann mal diese Spiele oder gleich den ganzen beschenkten Account sperren? Hab ich zwar so noch nichts von gehört dass DAS je passiert ist, aber Gewähr kann ich darauf trotzdem keine geben ...


----------



## INU.ID (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Ich muss dich da leider enttäuschen, aber mit Leuten die ich nicht selber mal getroffen habe mache ich keine Transaktionen mit Geld, sry.


Kein Problem. Ich hätte natürlich vorab bezahlt, aber ich verstehe wenn jemand keinen Bock auf sowas hat.  Außerdem habe ich mittlerweile einen freundlichen Schweizer gefunden der sich dazu bereit erklärt hat mir ein Steam-Geschenk zu machen. Hanfred gibts ja auch noch, und der ist afaik auch ein bevorzugter Erdling (aka Schweizer)

Dem Support von Steam hab ich btw. auch mal ne Mail geschrieben, mal schauen was der zu der Sache sagt.

Edit: Hier die Antwort:


> Hallo Stephan,  vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht an das Steam Support Team.  Leider ist dieses Spiel für Deutschland über Steam nicht verfügbar.  Beste Grüße,  Steam Support Team


Toll, irgendeine Bot-Nachricht. Ich darf es als Geschenk in Deutschland spielen (ich lade es gerade in Steam runter), aber nicht aus Deutschland kaufen? Soll das ein Witz sein?

Edit:

Die €-Preise sind stellenweise schon heftig, das stimmt. Aber was mich am meisten Stört sind einfach die (für mich nicht erhältlichen) Spiele. Wie kann zb. ein (THQ?) Game-Pack auf der ganzen Welt aus 17 Spielen bestehen, aber für uns Deutsche gibts eben dieses Pack (zum gleichen Preis oder sogar noch teurer) nur mit 14 Spielen? Da stinkt doch irgendwas. Und sich dann wundern wenn die User sich ihre Keys bei irgendwelchen vermeindlich dubiosen Key-Shops besorgen. Man wird ja quasi gezwungen (zu einem günstigeren Preis) Games bzw. Keys im Ausland zu kaufen.


----------



## Master_Nox (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

_*Hi @ all ich hab steam seit paar wochen und hab gerade mal 3-5 freunde und davon spielen 2 MW2,also ich würde mich sehr über einladungen freuen^^.

Danke im vorraus.*_


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Master_Nox schrieb:


> _*Hi @ all ich hab steam seit paar wochen und hab gerade mal 3-5 freunde und davon spielen 2 MW2,also ich würde mich sehr über einladungen freuen^^.
> 
> Danke im vorraus.*_




http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/call-duty/82370-sammelthread-steamnicknames.html

Dann schau da mal rein


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Die €-Preise sind stellenweise schon heftig, das stimmt. Aber was mich am meisten Stört sind einfach die (für mich nicht erhältlichen) Spiele. Wie kann zb. ein (THQ?) Game-Pack auf der ganzen Welt aus 17 Spielen bestehen, aber für uns Deutsche gibts eben dieses Pack (zum gleichen Preis oder sogar noch teurer) nur mit 14 Spielen? Da stinkt doch irgendwas. Und sich dann wundern wenn die User sich ihre Keys bei irgendwelchen vermeindlich dubiosen Key-Shops besorgen. Man wird ja quasi gezwungen (zu einem günstigeren Preis) Games bzw. Keys im Ausland zu kaufen.


Beim THQ (DE)-Pack spackt der Shop ganz einfach irgendwie :-/

De facto waren bei mir die folgenden 17 Titel (gezählt als 16, Dawn of War Vanilla + Winter Assault werden zusammen als DaW Gold beschrieben) enthalten, ein Game fehlte im dem Pack im gegensatz zur US-Version glaube ich .... welches das war bin ich mir grad net sicher:

   Company of Heroes
  Company of Heroes: Opposing Fronts
  Company of Heroes: Tales of Valor
  Frontlines: Fuel of War
  Juiced 2: Hot Import Cars
  Red Faction
  Red Faction 2
  Red Faction: Guerrilla
  Saints Row 2
  Stalker: Shadow of Chernobyl
  Titan Quest
  Titan Quest: Immortal Throne
  Warhammer 40.000: Dawn of War
  Warhammer 40.000: Dawn of War: Dark Crusade
  Warhammer 40.000: Dawn of War: Soulstorm
  Warhammer 40.000: Dawn of War: Winter Assault
  Warhammer 40.000: Dawn of War 2


----------



## Spikos (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Ich überlege mir Champions Online zuzulegen, habe aber keine Ahnung ob ich die deutsche Version erwische und ob ich per Bankeinzug meine monatliche Rate begleichen kann.. weiß da jemand näheres? Bin schon fleißig am Googln!


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Im THQ Pack (EU) 

Sind noch S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl , Full Spectrum Warrior , Full Spectrum Warrior : Ten Hammers und Red Faktion 1 und 2 dabei.

Im THQ Pack (DE) sind die laut Steam nicht dabei.

Als es das Pack letztes mal im Angebot  gab hatte ich mir das aus UK Giften lassen hat damals 45 € gekostet.
Nur war da noch keins der Red Faction Spiele dabei. 

Wer selber mal sehen möchte was einem bei uns alles entgeht kann hier mal schauen 

UK Steam Store The Steam Holiday Sale
Oder 
US Steam Store The Steam Holiday Sale

Und der UK Store ist um einiges billiger als der US Store da man auf die Preise im US Store noch die 15% TAX Steuer draufrechnen muss. Das wird erst beim bezahl Vorgang angezeigt.
Im UK Store wird sofort wie bei Uns der komplete Preis angezeigt.


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Grade mal für 88 Euro eingekauft  

Counter Strike Anthology 1 (CS 1.6, CS : CZ, Day of Defeat, Deathmatch Classic, Ricochet)
Frontlines : Fuel of War
Garry´s Mod
Grand Theft Auto IV
Half Life Anthology 1 (HL 1, HL Blue Shift, HL Opposing Force, Team Fortress Classic) 
Killing Floor
Mirrors Edge
Saints Row 2
Torchlight
Trine
Warhammer 40,000 Platinum Edition ( Das Normale, Dark Crusade und Winter Assault)

Unglaublich, das alles zum Preis von 2 normalen Spielen und die Große Packs wo es gibt sind auch super. Vielen Dank Valve 
Ach ja kleiner Tipp zur Bestellung : 

Machts mit Click&Buy und wenn ihr euch bei Click&Buy anmeldet könnt ihr dort per Sofortüberweisung.de bezahlen, man braucht also nur ein ganz normales Bankkonto mit Online Banking und schon ist alles sofort bezahlt. 

MFG


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Spikos schrieb:


> Ich überlege mir Champions Online zuzulegen, habe aber keine Ahnung ob ich die deutsche Version erwische und ob ich per Bankeinzug meine monatliche Rate begleichen kann.. weiß da jemand näheres? Bin schon fleißig am Googln!


Also ..... die Version die Steam verkauft ist nur in englischer Sprache, das verrät ein kurzer Blick in die Details des Games.

Wie das mit den monatlichen Abogebühren aussieht.... naja, dazu reicht ein kurzer Blick in das offizielle FAQ, das da sagt:


*Frage:* Welche Zahlungsmethoden werden von Cryptic Studios akzeptiert? 
*Antwort:*Derzeit akzeptiert Cryptic Studios Visa, MasterCard, und American Express als weltweite Zahlungsmethoden. Zusätzlich dazu werden Discover Card in den Vereinigten Staaten und Carte Bleue Visa/MasterCard in Europa akzeptiert. Sobald weitere Zahlungsmethoden verfügbar werden, werden wir euch über die Champions Online Communityforen Seiten auf Champions Online Forums informieren.


In aller Kürze: Nur per Kreditkarte, das wird auch noch mal als Hinweis in Orange auf der Steamseite des Games gesagt: "A valid credit card is required for a monthly subscription fee to play Champions Online."

Quellen: http://store.steampowered.com/app/9880/ http://www.champions-online.com/support/billing_DE



BiOhAzArD87 schrieb:


> Im THQ Pack (EU)
> 
> Sind noch S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl , Full Spectrum Warrior , Full Spectrum Warrior : Ten Hammers und Red Faktion 1 und 2 dabei.
> 
> ...


Kleiner Tipp: Links auf die "ausländischen" Steam Stores werden nicht funzen, weil automatisch die deutsche IP für einen deutschen Store sorgt, verlinke den Store über eine Website die freie Proxys anbietet, dann geht das auch .

Und im DE Pack ist sehr wohl Stalker 1 mit dabei, ist nur nicht gelistet aus irgendnem Grund .... siehe mein Post auf der letzten Seite, Full Spectrum Warrior fehlte nur.


----------



## Spikos (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Hm komisch ich konnte alles mit Paypal angeben, auch bei Champions Online direkt - da hat wohl jemand die FAQ nicht geupdatet, denn auf mein Bankkoto ist jetzt ne monatliche Lastschrift angegeben!
Und ja, manche Games schmeißt Steam einem hinterher, es gibt Casual Games für unter 1 Euro, das ist schon beinahe lachhaft.. bei Steam sollte jeden Tag Weihnachten sein!


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp: Links auf die "ausländischen" Steam Stores werden nicht funzen, weil automatisch die deutsche IP für einen deutschen Store sorgt, verlinke den Store über eine Website die freie Proxys anbietet, dann geht das auch



Doch die gehen, kanns ja mal nachschauen beim UK Link sind die Preise in £ angegeben und im US mit $ und die Auswahl an Spielen ist auch viel größer  
Man muss nur an die store.steampowered.com Endung 
das /?cc=xx dranhängen und das xx mit dem jeweiligen Ländercode ersetzten 
also z.B. uk , us , de , eu oder  at.

Nur Sachen kaufen geht so nicht.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



BiOhAzArD87 schrieb:


> Doch die gehen, kanns ja mal nachschauen beim UK Link sind die Preise in £ angegeben und im US mit $ und die Auswahl an Spielen ist auch viel größer
> Man muss nur an die store.steampowered.com Endung
> das /?cc=xx dranhängen und das xx mit dem jeweiligen Ländercode ersetzten
> also z.B. uk , us , de , eu oder  at.
> ...


bei mir wechselt er direkt in den DE-Store wenn ich von der Startseite aus irgendein Spiel anklicke. 

Naja, wayne ..... Proxy und gut ist...


----------



## alexausmdorf (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Zahlt sich GTA 4 aus? Oder isses fast gleich wie GTA SA? Dann sind's mir nicht mal die 7€ wert.


----------



## BigBubby (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Es ist ganz anders als SA es ist halt vom style her die fortsetzung von GTA3.
Ob es sich lohnt? Für den Preis ja, sonst ist es geschmackssache.


----------



## Low (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



alexausmdorf schrieb:


> Zahlt sich GTA 4 aus? Oder isses fast gleich wie GTA SA? Dann sind's mir nicht mal die 7€ wert.


Hast du noch nie ein Video von GTA4 gesehen?


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

wegen gta iv, weil hier welche geschrieben haben, dass sie das game schon besitzen und es nochmal über steam gekauft haben, damit sie keine dvd mehr benutzen müssen.

man kann das spiel, sofern man wirklich ein original hat, auch ohne dvd starten. ohne einen crack zu benutzen versteht sich. 

werde mir mal mirrors edge holen, sonst kann ich eigentlich nicht wirklich was gebrauchen. modern warfare 2 fürn zwanni würde ich aber auch noch nehmen, aber das wird wohl nicht passieren. 

edit: hm, ok die 4 commandos teile habe ich doch noch dazu gekauft. falls ich irgendwann mal wieder VIEL zeit habe.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Wie geil, wollt mir grad Stalker: Clear Sky für lächerliche 4,99€ kaufen, da werd ich auf den fetten orangefarbenen Infoblock aufmerksam:

"Oh oh, jetzt wird es peinlich. Auf Grund der großen Nachfrage nach diesem Spiel sind uns leider vorübergehend die Produkt-Keys für dieses Spiel ausgegangen. Sie können jedoch dieses Spiel auf jeden Fall jetzt gleich zum Angebotspreis einkaufen, allerdings kann sich Ihr erster Spielstart ein wenig verzögern, bis wir Produkt-Key-Nachschub für diesen Titel erhalten haben. Es sollte nicht zu lange dauern und wir sind schon auf dem Weg, klingeln unsere Partner mit Chauffeurservice aus dem Bett, fahren sie zu ihrer geheimen Produktionsbasis und drängen auf neue Produkt-Keys."

S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Clear Sky on Steam



Wie geil, Valve hat wenigstens Humor.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

lol 

Scheinbar kommt die Aktion sehr sehr gut an.
Man merkt ja auch das die Server teils erheblich langsamer sind


----------



## rebel4life (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

@INUU.D

Für die Ländererkennung von Steam haben wir im GB nen eigenen Thread. 

Ländererkennung von Steam umgehen - Seite 3 - gulli:board

Vieleicht kannst du dann noch in UK/US mal einkaufen.


----------



## aXwin (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Hmm GTA 4 hab ich mir gestern auch direkt geholt.
Überlege jetzt noch ob sich Avatar wohl lohnt. für 25€ schon verlockend. Ist das Angebot bis zum 3 Januar gültig? weis ja nicht ob es heute abend evtl unterm Baum liegt für meine ps3


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



aXwin schrieb:


> Hmm GTA 4 hab ich mir gestern auch direkt geholt.
> Überlege jetzt noch ob sich Avatar wohl lohnt. für 25€ schon verlockend. Ist das Angebot bis zum 3 Januar gültig? weis ja nicht ob es heute abend evtl unterm Baum liegt für meine ps3




Wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, dann gelten alle Angebote bis zum 3.Jan, nur die Tages Angebote halt an den jeweiligen tagen.


----------



## INU.ID (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp: Links auf die "ausländischen" Steam Stores werden nicht funzen, weil automatisch die deutsche IP für einen deutschen Store sorgt, verlinke den Store über eine Website die freie Proxys anbietet, dann geht das auch .


Das stimmt nicht. Wenn am Ende des Links zb "/?cc=uk" steht kommt man in den UK-Shop, steht ein "/?cc=us" dahinter gelangt man zum US-Shop usw (siehe Währung). Einmal im Shop verschwindet das Kürzel zwar, aber das Angebot des entsprechenden Landes bleibt bestehen. Nur aus Deutschland etwas kaufen geht dann natürlich nicht. Ich hab so gestern ziemlich lange das ausländische Angebot studiert.

Edit: Ah, wurde schon erklärt.



> Und im DE Pack ist sehr wohl Stalker 1 mit dabei, ist nur nicht gelistet aus irgendnem Grund .... siehe mein Post auf der letzten Seite, Full Spectrum Warrior fehlte nur.


Warum es nicht gelistet ist kann ich dir sagen, weil sie es offiziell gar nicht hier verkaufen. Siehe mein Posting weiter oben bezüglich der Aussage des Steam-Support.


rebel4life schrieb:


> @INUU.D
> Für die Ländererkennung von Steam haben wir im GB nen eigenen Thread.


Danke, schau ich mir gleich mal an. Ich hab gestern schon einen Gulli-Thread zum Thema studiert, aber scheinbar war es ein anderer (mit dem Kerl dessen Steam-Account wegen PayPal vorübergehend gesperrt wurde). Aber ich denke ich werde das zukünftig einfach über Schweizer Kollegen als Geschenk laufen lassen, ist weniger aufwendig und 100% legal.

MFG


----------



## Master_Nox (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/call-duty/82370-sammelthread-steamnicknames.html
> 
> Dann schau da mal rein







was soll man da den machen???????????
bin neu hier


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Master_Nox schrieb:


> was soll man da den machen???????????
> bin neu hier


Ganz einfach, du öffnest deinen Steamaccount und klickst auf den Reiter "Community". Oben rechts ist ein Suchfeld, dort gibts du diese Namen ein und suchst nach den PCGH-Leuten die sich in dem Thread dort mit ihrem Namen zum adden zur Verfügung gestellt haben. Verwende für die Suche aber nicht der ursprünglichen Accountnamen, sondern lieber "in game nick", weil wirklich jeder nach ner Zeit den Namen einfach mal ändert. ^^


Teils könnte die Suche nach den PCGH Leuten aber dauern, wenn man so "schlau" ist sich als in game nick den Namen "masterchief" zu geben muss man sich nachher nicht wundern, wenn bei der Suche nach ihm ein paar hundert andere Masterchiefs gefunden werden. 



INU.ID schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht. Wenn am Ende des Links zb "/?cc=uk" steht kommt man in den UK-Shop, steht ein "/?cc=us" dahinter gelangt man zum US-Shop usw (siehe Währung). Einmal im Shop verschwindet das Kürzel zwar, aber das Angebot des entsprechenden Landes bleibt bestehen. Nur aus Deutschland etwas kaufen geht dann natürlich nicht. Ich hab so gestern ziemlich lange das ausländische Angebot studiert.
> 
> Edit: Ah, wurde schon erklärt.


Mhhh ... stimmt wohl, war wegen der deutschen Sprache im Shop etwas verstört, da hätte einem das "$" bei den Preisen aber auch auffallen müssen.  *Self-Facepalm*



aXwin schrieb:


> Hmm GTA 4 hab ich mir gestern auch direkt geholt.
> Überlege jetzt noch ob sich Avatar wohl lohnt. für 25€ schon verlockend. Ist das Angebot bis zum 3 Januar gültig? weis ja nicht ob es heute abend evtl unterm Baum liegt für meine ps3


Jopp, beinahe sämtliche Preissenkungen gelten bis einschließlich 3. Januar.


Nur die Games die wie GTA IV auf der Startseite zusammen mit dem Countdown beworben werden nicht, das sind "Tagesangebote" (naja, 40 Stunden Gesamtzeit waren es bei diesen derzeit extra beworbenen 4 Games ...).


----------



## matti30 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

hört doch mal auf, GTA4 zu laden. Bei mir steht schon seit einigen Minuten"Download wird gestartet"... mal sehen, wann sich die Lage wieder entspannt


----------



## INU.ID (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



matti30 schrieb:


> Bei mir steht schon seit einigen Minuten"Download wird gestartet"...


Das hatte ich gestern auch. Einfach kurz Steam neustarten (ggf. im Taskmanager beenden) dann läuft es weiter. Bezüglich Bandbreite: Respekt was Valve da an Kapazität bereithält. Ich konnte gestern fast die ganzen 23GB (2 Spiele) mit voller Bandbreite (1,5-2MB/s) saugen.

Edit. OK, jetzt wollte ich grad Saints Row runterladen und bekam eine Meldung das die Steam-Server überlastet sind. *g*


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Verwende für die Suche aber nicht der ursprünglichen Accountnamen, sondern lieber "in game nick", weil wirklich jeder nach ner Zeit den Namen einfach mal ändert. ^^
> 
> 
> Teils könnte die Suche nach den PCGH Leuten aber dauern, wenn man so "schlau" ist sich als in game nick den Namen "masterchief" zu geben muss man sich nachher nicht wundern, wenn bei der Suche nach ihm ein paar hundert andere Masterchiefs gefunden werden.



Sry aber das geht viel einfacher. Da es, wie du schon gesagt hast vorkommen kann das viele den gleichen Nicknamen  haben.

Um welche aus der PCGH Liste zu adden machst du die Freundesliste auf 
und klickst unten auf "+ Freund hinzufüg." oder "+Add friend...".
Dort gibst du den Accountnamen ein und es kommt zu 100 % die Person raus die man haben will da anders als der  Nicknamen der Account Name nur einmal vergeben werden kann.


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Mensch leute ladet mal weniger ich will endlich Torchlight und GTA IV fertig laden  

Und die anderen 14 Spiele die ich gekauft hab muss ich auch noch laden. Und das mit DSL 6000


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Das hatte ich gestern auch. Einfach kurz Steam neustarten (ggf. im Taskmanager beenden) dann läuft es weiter. Bezüglich Bandbreite: Respekt was Valve da an Kapazität bereithält. Ich konnte gestern fast die ganzen 23GB (2 Spiele) mit voller Bandbreite (1,5-2MB/s) saugen.
> 
> Edit. OK, jetzt wollte ich grad Saints Row runterladen und bekam eine Meldung das die Steam-Server überlastet sind. *g*


Deren Traffic kann man ja jederzeit einsehen. 

Steam: Game and Player Statistics

Derzeit sind es ~124.000 MBit/s 



DiE_FiesE_FliesE schrieb:


> Mensch leute ladet mal weniger ich will endlich Torchlight und GTA IV fertig laden
> 
> Und die anderen 14 Spiele die ich gekauft hab muss ich auch noch laden. Und das mit DSL 6000


Das ist Valves Art dir 'n guten Rutsch zu wünschen: "Ready to play in: 2010"


----------



## violinista7000 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Eine Sache ist mir gerade Klar geworden! Valve will Skeptischer  von der vielen Vorteile von Steam überzeugen, und m.M.N. haben sie es geschaft!  Bei mir sind alle restliche Zweifeln weggeputzt...


----------



## matti30 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

das mit dem Neustarten war bei Dirt2 so gewesen. Denke aber mal, dass nen paar mehr GTA4 runterladen. Naja, hab´s ja jetzt gekauft...ui, das mit dem Neustart gilt wohl auch für GTA4... wird grad runtergeladen.. Zumindest steht da"Download 0% aber keine Anzeige, mit welcher Geschwindigkeit geladen wird...nun wieder umgesprungen auf Download wird gestartet.. *lol.. 

Jetzt scheint´s loszugehn... Von der Geschwindigkeit mag ich gar nicht reden wollen...wird wohl ein seeehr langer Dl werden ^^


----------



## INU.ID (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Joa, im Moment krächzen die Server wohl unter der Last der ganzen Downloader. Ich bekomme auch nur noch 20Kb/s. -.-


----------



## violinista7000 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Joa, im Moment krächzen die Server wohl unter der Last der ganzen Downloader. Ich bekomme auch nur noch 20Kb/s. -.-



Vor Batman & Co. habe ich noch ein paar spiele die ich zuerst spielen werde, also ich kann bis Januar warten, weil es geht wirklich viel zu langsam...  manchmal geht einfach nicht mehr.

Valve wird doch viel mehr an Serverkosten bezahlen müssen, als sie es mit der TOLLEN Angebote verdienen werden 

In 46 Minuten kommen die neue Angebote!!!


----------



## rebel4life (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

650kB/s bei DSL6000, bin vollkommen zufrieden. Sniper Elite hab ich mir gegönnt, jetzt geht es an den Endspurt, zuschlagen Leute!


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Das scheint wirklich Stark auf´s Spiel drauf anzukommen wie schnell es lädt.

Torchlight war mit guten 500 kb/s dabei, GTA IV gurkt schon die ganze Zeit bei 63 kb/s rum und Saint Row II bricht immer wieder den Download ab


----------



## rebel4life (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

So, gestern hab ich ausversehen Atari 80 Classic Games gekauft, da hab ich dann noch ein Ticket geschrieben und siehe da, die erstatten mir den Kaufpreis zurück, obwohl sie das laut ihrer AGB nicht müssten (wobei das nach deutschem recht nicht ganz einwandfrei ist, was die da manchmal schreiben...).


----------



## computertod (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

kann mir hier jemand mit PayPal mal eben GTA IV "schenken"?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



rebel4life schrieb:


> 650kB/s bei DSL6000, bin vollkommen zufrieden. Sniper Elite hab ich mir gegönnt, jetzt geht es an den Endspurt, zuschlagen Leute!


Wieso Endspurt ? Wegen dem Countdown ? Der gillt nur für die 4 Spiele GTA, Defense Grid; Mirrors Edge und Dragon Rising, ist der Countdown abgelaufen kommen neue Superschnäppchen - alle anderen reduzierten Games, wie das von dir gekaufte Sniper Elite sind noch bis 3. Januar zu dem Kurs zu haben.


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

So noch knapp 20 Minuten bis zu den neuen Angeboten 

Ich hoffe mal diese 3 Games werden im Preis gesenkt (da sie es noch nicht sind ) :

Devil May Cry 4 on Steam

Mass Effect on Steam

Dragon Age: Origins on Steam

Wenn der Preis entsprechend wäre würde ich alle 3 gleich Kaufen


----------



## DerMav (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Boah bekomm GTA IV nicht heruntergeladen... eben hat er bei ner 6K-Leitung mit 70kb/s geladen und jetzt steht da nur noch: Download wird gestartet... -_-


----------



## rebel4life (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Überleg mir gerade, ob ich mir L4D2 holen soll, denn eigentlich finde ich das mit L4D2 eine Unverschämtheit, so kurz nach dem ersten Teil...


----------



## eVoX (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Würde ich nicht kaufen, cut ist es mist. Kauf es lieber bei amazon.uk, kostet noch nicht mal 20€.


----------



## INU.ID (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Im Key-Shop (zb. *zensiert*) kostet ein L4D2 *Uncut* Steam-Key 24,99€.


----------



## Fate T.H (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Hmm wusste garnicht das es bei Steam solche alten Spieleperlen gibt 
Oh man X-Com das hab ich Monate gezock damals auf der Plasy 
Zwar nicht viel neues gefunden und wenn dann zum Vollpreis wie im Geschäft.

X-COM: UFO Defense
X-COM: Terror from the Deep
Outrun 2006: Coast 2 Coast
Driver Parallel Lines
Dawn of War - Platinum Edition
Universe at War: Earth Assault
S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Clear Sky


----------



## eVoX (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Im Key-Shop (zb. *zensiert*) kostet ein L4D2 *Uncut* Steam-Key 24,99€.


Auf keinen Fall bei g2play.net keys kaufen!!!


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Im Key-Shop (zb. *zensiert*) kostet ein L4D2 *Uncut* Steam-Key 24,99€.



Wurden nicht letztens Keys von MW2 von Valve gesperrt weip das irgendwelche Billigkeys aus dem Ausland waren?


----------



## Fate T.H (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Jap genau der Laden is es wo die ganzen Keys gebannt wurden von Valve.


----------



## rebel4life (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Und da empfiehlt ein Moderator auch noch?


----------



## Fate T.H (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Na man kann nicht alles im Kopf haben sind ja auch nur Menschen


----------



## Player007 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Ich hoffe noch, das es Batman noch günstiger gibt, dann schlage ich zu 

Gruß


----------



## eVoX (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Ich denke das es so bleibt, die Aktion dauert ja bis zum 3. Januar, bis dahin werden die nicht mehr gesenkt.


----------



## INU.ID (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Jap genau der Laden is es wo die ganzen Keys gebannt wurden von Valve.


Hallo.

Du wirfst da etwas durcheinander. Valve hat tausende (?) Import-Keys gesperrt, welche von dutzenden Händlern verkauft wurden. Hier die News dazu:

Call of Duty 6 - Modern Warfare 2: Valve sperrt Import-Keys

Und hier ein Thread bezüglich Onlinekauf von Keys: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...mit-software-keys-grundsaetzlich-illegal.html

Ich habe im genannten Shop jedenfalls auch schon eingekauft (zuletzt einen L4D Uncut Steam-Key) und hatte bisher keine Probleme (Steam hat den Key natürlich auch als Retail-Key erkannt). Wurde der Key vom Hersteller/Vertrieb zum Weiterverkauf in den Handel gebracht ist der Erwerb legal. Wurden die Keys von der Verpackung eingescannt, und der Key dann ohne Verpackung weiter verkauft, ist es scheinbar illegal. Natürlich hat Valve nicht alle Keys einzeln überprüft, sondern einfach mal ein komplettes Paket gesperrt (also auch vermeindlich legal erworbene Produkte). Ob sie das durften steht auf einem anderen Blatt, sie haben es halt getan.

Da man einem Key nicht ansieht wo er herkommt bleibt natürlich immer noch ein Restrisiko. Aber im Fall von MW2 zb. spielte das keine Rolle, es wurde ja nicht überprüft ob man nur einen Key oder das Spiel legal samt Datenträger/Verpackung gekauft hat - es wurde einfach gesperrt. 

MFG


----------



## rebel4life (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Naja, ich verzichte mal auf L4D2, das einser macht ja noch Spass und man sollte so eine teure "Aktualisierung" nicht unterstützen. 

Borderlands, wie ist das vom Spielen her?


----------



## eVoX (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

@INU.ID
Er hat recht, es wurden fast alle (einige haben bis jetzt noch glück gehabt) g2play.net Keys für MW 2 gesperrt.

Die Betreiber dieser Seite sollen Betrüger sein.

Sidewatch: Vorsicht bei 'g2play'-Keys


----------



## INU.ID (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



eVoX schrieb:


> @INU.ID
> Er hat recht, es wurden fast alle (einige haben bis jetzt noch glück gehabt) g2play.net Keys für MW 2 gesperrt.


Ich verweise auf mein Posting oben und wiederhole mich noch einmal: Es wurden eine ganze Menge Keys gesperrt, egal von welchem Händler. Der von dir genannte war also nur einer von vielen.



> Die Betreiber dieser Seite sollen Betrüger sein.
> Sidewatch: Vorsicht bei 'g2play'-Keys


Danke, ich habe selbst schon auf diese Seite und den darin enthaltenen Bericht eines Keyshop-Betreiber verwiesen. 

Wie gesagt=> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...mit-software-keys-grundsaetzlich-illegal.html

PS: So, hab den Namen des Shops jetzt aus meinen Postings entfernt und werde ihn zukünftig nicht mehr erwähnen. ^^


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Heute die Angebote sind ja nicht gerade der Brüller


----------



## INU.ID (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Heute die Angebote sind ja nicht gerade der Brüller


Das macht Valve vermutlich extra damit die Server erstmal den Ansturm von den letzten Verkäufen abarbeiten können.


----------



## HeNrY (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Maaan... ich bekomme einfach keinen Speed bei GTAIV...
50% und jetzt steht nur noch "Download wird gestartet"


----------



## Starscream (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Hallo leute,
mache ich was falsch oder ist das angebot vorbei wenn ich bei Steam Gta 4 kaufen möchte dann kostet mich das 29.99 € 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

danke.


----------



## Player007 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Das Angebot ist vorbei, nun kostet es wieder die 29,99€ wie normal auch 

Gruß


----------



## Sash (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

huhu hab mal ne frage..
ich hab mir mal mirrors edge bei steam für 3 € nochwas gegönnt, und wenn ich nun ein spiel starte, und in der ich perspektive bin, dreht sich der char immer gleichmäßig nach rechts. als würde ich die maus immer gleichmäßig nach rechts bewegen. weiß jemand wie ich das wegbekomm? ingame kann ich den controller nicht deaktivieren, den ich nebenbei nichtmal hab.


----------



## Driftking007 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Also ich habe GTA 4 nun fast fertig geladen in nur 8 stunden und das mit DSL-Light 

Ne scherz bei seite ... das häät noch mindestens 5 Tage gedauert mit meiner sch*** Leitung. Ich hab einfach die Dateien vom Kumpel auf meine Platte geschoben und das dauerte knapp 15 min ... nun häng ich hier schon seit stunden bei 99% rum und werd nicht fertig


----------



## Player007 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Als Tipp kann ich noch World of Goo nennen, das Spiel rockt richtig derbe, enormes Suchtpotenzial 

Gruß


----------



## gemCraft (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Ja ich hab gestern auch bei GTA4 zugeschlagen!
Ich würde auch gern bei L4D2 zuschlagen wenn es denn nicht die CUT Version wäre 
Leider kenne ich auch niemanden der es mir schenken kann. Ich hoffe das DiRT2 noch ein klein wenig gesenkt wird. ^^
Ach das is wie nen Traum xD


----------



## Syldur (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

hmm , warum muss es bei Steam verdammt nochmal nur die cut -version geben? 
Ich will Uncut ! 

Meint ihr DAS funktioniert auch bei der deutschen L4D2 Vollversion?

Edit: Ahhh, da steht funktioniert auch in der Vollversion! und auch im deutsch. 
aber kann man dem trauen? ^^

Trotzdem sind die Angebote einfach nur spitze, da will man doch gleich alles kaufen.


----------



## gemCraft (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Hatte auch schon nach sowas google gefragt ^^ 
Wird wohl eher nicht funktionieren. 
Wer mehr weiß soll es sagen 
Wenn ein Schweizer hier im Forum anwesend sein sollte bitte mich anschreiben


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



gemCraft schrieb:


> Ja ich hab gestern auch bei GTA4 zugeschlagen!
> Ich würde auch gern bei L4D2 zuschlagen wenn es denn nicht die CUT Version wäre
> Leider kenne ich auch niemanden der es mir schenken kann. Ich hoffe das DiRT2 noch ein klein wenig gesenkt wird. ^^
> Ach das is wie nen Traum xD


Tipp: Wenn du eine Kreditkarte hast, dann bestell dir bei Amazon.co.uk die PEGI-Version zu dir nach Hause, habe das auch letzte Woche gemacht, inklusive Steuern und Lieferung per DHL zu mir nach Hause hats mich auch aufgrund des günstigen Pfunds und der generell günstigeren Spielepreise auf der Insel ganze 32€ gekostet - Key bei Steam registriert und das Ganze hat sich automatisch mit deutschen Menüs + englischen Synchronstimmen als Uncut installiert, gewartet habe ich auch nicht lange, bestellt Montag Nachmittag, angekommen Freitag morgen.


----------



## boerigard (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

gelöscht ...


----------



## gemCraft (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

@Ob4ru|3r: Nein die habe ich leider noch nicht.

Macht das denn einen so großen unterschied bei cut und uncut in L4D2 ?
Weil wenn ich mir die Aktuellen Topseller angucke seh ich L4D2 auf Platz 1 trotz CUT^^


----------



## riedochs (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Das ID Pack in USA sieht echt lecker aus. Hab wohl auch einen Weg gefunden mir das wohl selbst zu schenken. Hab leider nur meine PayPal Daten hier auf der Arbeit nicht dabei. Die Ip Adresse hier schein jedenfalls anstandslos in USA zu funzen. Account habe ich schon und in den Warenkorb legen geht auch.

Morgen weis ich dann mehr, dann habe ich auch meine PayPal Daten dabei.


----------



## gemCraft (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Ja bei mir scheitert es dann beim Bezahlen mit Clickandbuy ^^
Ware ins Körbchen legen etc. funktioniert ja so ohne Probleme.


----------



## riedochs (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Click & Buy will bei mir auch nicht. Die Kreditkarte wird zwar belastet, aber bei Steam ist man der Meinung das nix ist.

Bekomme immer diese Fehlermeldung:
There seems to have been an error initializing or updating your transaction. Please wait a minute and try again or contact support for assistance.

EDIT: Bei meiner Mastercard kommt immer die Meldung das was mit dem Land nicht stimmt. Mir gehen die Ideen aus.

EDIT2: PayPal faellt auch aus: Your billing address doesn’t look like it matches up with your current country. Please contact support for assistance or use a payment method registered to your current address.

Hat wer noch ne Idee?


----------



## gemCraft (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Nein 
Es sei denn du kennst jemanden aus der Schweiz oder so der dir das Spiel schenken kann.


----------



## riedochs (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Ich bin ja nur an dem ID Super Pack interessiert. Ich weis nicht ob es das in der Schweiz gibt.


----------



## INU.ID (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



riedochs schrieb:


> Ich bin ja nur an dem ID Super Pack interessiert. Ich weis nicht ob es das in der Schweiz gibt.



Das ID-Pack gibt es, so wie alle derartigen Spiele, afaik überall auf der Welt - *nur* nicht bei uns in Deutschland. 

Wer nicht weiß worum es geht, siehe hier: The id Super Pack

Das dürfen wir Deutsche nicht kaufen. 

PS: Schau doch mal in der PCGH-Steam Gruppe nach, dort findet sich bestimmt ein freundlicher "Ausländer" der dir bei dem "Problem" helfen kann.


----------



## TroyAnner (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Ich hol mir noch Sirious Sam für 10€

Schön wenn man sich selbst beschenkt, oder?


----------



## riedochs (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Schweizer und Oesterreicher bitte melden *g*


----------



## gemCraft (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Jau bei mir auch bitte melden 
EDIT: In der Steam Gruppe ist niemand anwesend der in der Schweiz oder so lebt.


----------



## rebel4life (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Hat PCGH ne Steam Gruppe? Nacher mal nachschauen.

VPN Service::WorldVPN Free Trial
VPN IP Tunneling - UK, USA, Spain, Germany, France, Netherlands, Switzerland VPN services.
Focus VPN Free Trial

ivacy.com

Ich war mal so frei und hab ein paar VPN Anbieter rausgesucht. Die Anleitung ausm G:B bitte befolgen, wenn man über die UK/US IP bestellt. 

Am besten schauen, dass man in der Region von der IP (da gibt es ja so Seiten, die einem auf der Karte anzeigen woher man mit der IP X.X.X.X kommt) ein Motel raussuchen, dessen Adresse als Rechnungsadresse nehmen.

Natürlich mit nem 2. Account als Geschenk kaufen, ansonsten kann es doof enden.


----------



## riedochs (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

rebel4life: Danke hat funktioniert.


----------



## v3rtex (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Was sagt ihr zu den neuen Top Angeboten?

Für mich wäre jetzt auch mit Resident Evil 5 etwas tolles dabei, bin mir persönlich aber noch unsicher.


----------



## rebel4life (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Ich schlag zu bei Battlefield.


----------



## INU.ID (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Beim BF2 Paket bin ich auch am überlegen. Habs zwar schon alles was im Paket is für teuer Geld gekauft, aber dann könnte ich zumindest die Images von HD löschen.*g*

Verdammte Steam-Sammel/Kaufsucht. -.-


----------



## Rizzard (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Ach schade, Dirt2 ist immer noch nicht dabei

The Force Unleashed wäre auch ne feine Sache.

Und die Spiele bei denen es sich lohnen würde, habe ich schon. Tja also heists erst mal wieder bis morgen warten.


----------



## rebel4life (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Jetzt sind die Steam Server gerade völlig überlastet...


----------



## eVoX (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ach schade, Dirt2 ist immer noch nicht dabei


Wird es nicht geben, weil es im Codemasters Copmlete Pack drin ist und für 39,99 zu haben ist.



rebel4life schrieb:


> Jetzt sind die Steam Server gerade völlig überlastet...


Total, brauch jetzt schon für eine Demo 35MB 10 min und grad bei 70%.


----------



## kalkone (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

BF2 werd ich mir auch morgen mal laden. sind ja "nur" 5€


----------



## Dennisth (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Hat PCGH ne Steam Gruppe? Nacher mal nachschauen.
> 
> VPN Service::WorldVPN Free Trial
> VPN IP Tunneling - UK, USA, Spain, Germany, France, Netherlands, Switzerland VPN services.
> ...



Hiho,

könntest du mir vielleicht genauer erklären wie das geht? Ich stelle mich bei sowas sehr doof an. 

btw. ich habe bei GTA4 zugeschlagen und werde denke ich mal noch bei Red Faction zuschlagen.

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Servus,

suche einen freundlichen Österreicher, Schweizer der mir das ID Super Pack als Geschenk schickt, da ich als armer Deutscher für sowas leider nicht reif genug zu sein scheine  

Das Geld werde ich dann sofort per Überweisung an euch schicken.

Als Sicherheit biete ich meine bisherigen Bewertungen hier im Forum an oder eine andere wenn ihr wollt.


----------



## riedochs (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Befolge einfach die Anleitung oben. Hat bei mir auch wunderbar funktioniert.


----------



## INU.ID (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Die Aktion ist aber vorbei, jetzt kostet das ID-Pack 18.99£ bzw. 21,93€. *anmerk*


----------



## Dukex2 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Finde es immer noch bescheiden das man nur mit Kreditkarte bezahlen kann und bei Paypal musst auch erst einen Betrag vorstrecken bis du damit bezahlen kannst.

Sehe ich das recht das es bei Paypal keine Einzugsermächtigung gibt?
Bin ganz neu angemeldet, laut Google müsste es eine Möglichkeit geben Paypal auch über eine Einzugsermächtigung laufen zu lassen. Weiß da jemand mehr darüber.

Wie bezahlt ihr bei Steam???


----------



## rebel4life (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Ja, für Lastschrift bei PayPal musst du einmal etwas aufgeladen haben.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



gemCraft schrieb:


> Ja bei mir scheitert es dann beim Bezahlen mit Clickandbuy ^^
> Ware ins Körbchen legen etc. funktioniert ja so ohne Probleme.



Entweder habt ihr keinen ausreichendes Guthaben auf eurem ClickandBuy Konto oder ihr solltet mal erlauben das per Lastschrift einfach nachträglich das Geld abgebucht wird. 

Btw: Battlefield 2 Clomplete für DEN Betrag .... gekauft, nochmal halt, via Steam ist dad bequemer. ^^


----------



## Dennisth (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Finde es immer noch bescheiden das man nur mit Kreditkarte bezahlen kann und bei Paypal musst auch erst einen Betrag vorstrecken bis du damit bezahlen kannst.
> 
> Sehe ich das recht das es bei Paypal keine Einzugsermächtigung gibt?
> Bin ganz neu angemeldet, laut Google müsste es eine Möglichkeit geben Paypal auch über eine Einzugsermächtigung laufen zu lassen. Weiß da jemand mehr darüber.
> ...



Über PayPal mit Lastschriftverfahren. total einfach und vorallem sicher. Sind wirklich nur 2 Klicks.

Damit das geht musst du bei PayPal dein konto bestätigen. Wie gesagt ich bezahle immer über PayPal (bei Steam) und hatte noch nie Probleme.

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## Dukex2 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Habe ich das richtig verstanden:
Einmal etwas auf das Paypal-Konto überwiesen und schon kannst du über Paypal bezahlen ohne das in Zukunft immer im vor raus etwas überwiesen hast???

@Dennisth 
Konto usw ist alles bestätigt jedoch wollte ich etwas bei Steam kaufen und nach dem Login bei Paypal sagen dir mir das mein Konto (Paypal) kein Guthaben hat daher habe ich nur die Möglichkeit per Kreditkarte zu bezahlen und die habe ich nicht


----------



## INU.ID (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Wenn du von dem Konto, welches du bei PP angegeben hast, direkt nach erstellen des PP-Accounts zb. 10€ mittels Online-Sofortüberweisung auf dein PP-Konto überweist, dann ist das Konto auch sofort verifiziert. Bankeinzug geht dann automatisch wenn kein Geld mehr auf dem PP-Konto ist (muß nicht xtra aktiviert werden).

Edit: Was heißt "Konto bestätigt"? Wie wurde das Konto "bestätigt"? Wenn es verifiziert ist funktioniert auch der Bankeinzug von diesem Konto.


----------



## Dukex2 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Ah Ok, habe gestern per Online-Banking einfach mal 40€ überwiesen. Wenn das angekommen ist müsste ich für die Zukunft bezahlen können ohne was überweisen zu müssen unabhängig ob was drauf ist oder nicht!!!

Richtig??? Um das zum Abschluss zu bringen 

EDIT: Die haben 2 Beträge (0,XX€) auf mein Konto überwiesen die musste ich auf der Homepage eintragen. Somit verifiziert. Jedoch danach immer noch keine Zahlung über Bankeinzug möglich!!!


----------



## Gamer_95 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Ich glaube die haben GTA 4 rausgenommen...  Oder ich bin zu dumm es zu finden.


----------



## b3bb1 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Finde es immer noch bescheiden das man nur mit Kreditkarte bezahlen kann und bei Paypal musst auch erst einen Betrag vorstrecken bis du damit bezahlen kannst.
> 
> Sehe ich das recht das es bei Paypal keine Einzugsermächtigung gibt?
> Bin ganz neu angemeldet, laut Google müsste es eine Möglichkeit geben Paypal auch über eine Einzugsermächtigung laufen zu lassen. Weiß da jemand mehr darüber.
> ...



Ging mir gestern genau so..
Falls du die Möglichkeit von Giropay hast. Kannste ein Click and Buy Konto eröffnen, es mit Giro Pay aufladen und danach sofort in Steam bezahlen.

Hab mich gestern ertsmal voll aufgeregt, weil ich keine Kreditkarte oder ein bestehendes PayPal Konto habe und ich unbedingt GTA wollte.
PayPal wollte auch als erste Einzahlung unbeding eine Überweisung..
Hat ja dann mit Click and Buy noch geklappt

Battlefield und Red Faction hol ich mir auch noch gleich
Resident Evil hab ich schon.


So, jetzt hab GTA und es läuft net. Wieder aufreg
Spiel geht Problemlos starten aber ich hab keine Texturen. Alles durchsichtig wenn ich mit dem Auto rumfahren soll
Hat jemand einen Tip?


----------



## INU.ID (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

@Gamer_95: Ja, die Aktion "GTA4 für 7,49€" ist leider schon vorbei.

@b3bb1: Alle Treiber aktuell? DirectX mal aktualisiert? Mal neugestartet? ^^


----------



## Dukex2 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



> PayPal wollte auch als erste Einzahlung unbeding eine Überweisung..
> Hat ja dann mit Click and Buy noch geklappt



Onlinebanking (Vorkasse) ist die einzige Zahlungsmöglichkeit die ich je getätigt habe.

Kannst mal kurz erklären wie das bewerkstelligt hast??? Click and Buy???


----------



## b3bb1 (25. Dezember 2009)

INU.ID schrieb:


> @b3bb1: Alle Treiber aktuell? DirectX mal aktualisiert? Mal neugestartet? ^^


Jaa, kp was das los ist.
Hab den 195.81 beta drauf. Vllt liegst ja daran. Muss ich morgen mal testen. Heut geht net mehr, hab noch Aufnahmen am laufen..



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Onlinebanking (Vorkasse) ist die einzige Zahlungsmöglichkeit die ich je getätigt habe.
> 
> Kannst mal kurz erklären wie das bewerkstelligt hast??? Click and Buy???



Du musst erstmal Wissen ob deine Bank Giro Pay unterstützt.
Dann einfach Konto eröffen und den Anweisungen folgen. Bekommst dann ne SMS aufs Handy um das Konto zu bestätigen und dann kannste mit Giro Pay drauf einzahlen.
Ist Online Banking, nur das es sofort ankommt. Die Bank muss es nur Unterstützten.

Edit: die meisten Sparkassen und VR Banken unterstützen dies. Geh auf die Website deiner Bank und such nach Giropay


----------



## Dukex2 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Bin bei der Volksbank (Raiffeisengruppe).
Ob da die Unterstützung besteht weiß ich nicht!


----------



## b3bb1 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Bin bei der Volksbank (Raiffeisengruppe).
> Ob da die Unterstützung besteht weiß ich nicht!



Volks und Raiffeisenbank?
Dann hast du gute Chancen


----------



## Dukex2 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Konnte leider nichts auf der HP von meiner Bank darüber finden.

Um auf das Thema nochmal zurück zu kommen:
Wenn der Betrag bei paypal eingegangen ist kann ich dann auch in Zukunft mit Paypal bezahlen ohne das vorher Geld bei denen drauf ist???

Richtig???


----------



## b3bb1 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Wenn du bei der VR Heidenheim bist. Die unterstützt GiroPay.

Überprüfe mal deine BLZ
Online zahlt man giropay: Bankencheck[bank_detail]=11014


----------



## Dukex2 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Freuen Sie sich! Ihr Kreditinstitut nimmt an _giropay_ teil. Damit können Sie Ihre Einkäufe im Internet einfach, schnell und sicher bezahlen.

...und wie gehts weiter?!


----------



## rebel4life (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Mein Steam Ordner ist jetzt schon 88,2GB groß, dabei ist Mirrors Edge gar nicht installiert und BF2 auch noch gar nicht fertig. 

Cod und die ganzen Half Life Sachen hauen halt rein...


----------



## b3bb1 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> ...und wie gehts weiter?!



Auf die Website von Click and Buy gehen und ein neuse Konto eröffen. Den anweisungen Folgen.

Als Zahlungsart Giropay auswählen. VR Key, Pin, Tan und Handy bereithalten.


----------



## b3bb1 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Mein Steam Ordner ist jetzt schon 88,2GB groß, dabei ist Mirrors Edge gar nicht installiert und BF2 auch noch gar nicht fertig.
> 
> Cod und die ganzen Half Life Sachen hauen halt rein...



Ohja, ich glaub ich muss erstmal nach Weihnachten in meinem PC anbauen.
Der Platz wird langsam eng. 
Scheiss Weihnachtsaktion von Valve


----------



## Dukex2 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Vielen Dank, werde mich Morgen ausführlich damit beschäftigen.


----------



## b3bb1 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Seh ich das richtig das RedFaction hier in D Cut ist?


----------



## Kreon (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

@ DUkex2:
Paypal bietet neben Vorkasse und Lastschriftverfahren auch Giropay an. Dann kannst du dir Click n Buy sparen, wenn du eh schon ein Paypal Konto hast.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Beim BF2 Paket bin ich auch am überlegen. Habs zwar schon alles was im Paket is für teuer Geld gekauft, aber dann könnte ich zumindest die Images von HD löschen.*g*
> 
> Verdammte Steam-Sammel/Kaufsucht. -.-




Boah, echt schlimm, für 5€ überlege ichs auch gerade 
Aber immerhin hab ich bis jetzt "nur" BF2, würd sich wenigstens für die Bosterpacks lohnen


----------



## Dennisth (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



b3bb1 schrieb:


> Seh ich das richtig das RedFaction hier in D Cut ist?



Hier mal ein Auszug was geschnitten wurde:

• Das Ragdollverhalten von Leichen wurde eingeschränkt:
Durch Gewehr-Beschuss kann die Position eines toten Körpers nicht mehr verändert werden. Läuft der Spieler jedoch über die Leichen, oder lässt eine Granate in ihrer Nähe detonieren, ist das Ragdollverhalten wieder in vollem Umfang zu sehen. Mit dem Vorschlaghammer ist es nicht mehr möglich, am Boden liegende Gegner zu bearbeiten: Nur in der unzensierten Version verändert man durch Schläge die Position einer Leiche.

• Haftgranaten können nicht an Gegnern befestigt werden.

• Die Sägeblätter (bzw. die Shuriken ähnliche Geschosse) des Grinders bleiben im Singleplayer-Part nicht mehr in den Feinden stecken, sondern fliegen einfach durch diese hindurch.

• THQ änderte ebenfalls den Umgang mit Zivilisten. Nachdem es dem Spieler in der ungeschnittenen Fassung lediglich etwas Moral der Mitstreiter kostet, wenn er auf Zivilisten feuert, nehmen in der deutschen Version die Mitstreiter solche Verfehlungen etwas genauer und eröffnen das Feuer.

• Todesschreie der Gegner sind im Vergleich zur englischen Version nicht mehr zu hören.

• Ein Geräusch, welches wohl Knochenbrüche simulieren soll, fehlt bei den Nahkampfattacken.


Die Blutspritzer bei Treffern (gut zu erkennen bei Verletzungen der eigenen Spielfigur - generell nicht so deutlich bei Gegnern) sind nicht reduziert worden. Ebenso lassen sich auf den Körpern der Gegner und des Spielers sowie auf der Umgebung Blutkleckse nieder. Auch nach dem Ableben eines Feindes lassen sich diese Effekte weiterhin erzeugen. 

Na ja ich kann damit leben. 

Ähmm *hust* *hust* mein Steam-Ordner ist 130GB groß und es sind nicht alle spiele drin.

Ich finde steam ja sehr praktisch.

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## b3bb1 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Na ja ich kann damit leben.
> 
> mfg
> Dennisth



Ich nicht. Kaufe keine Cut Spiele, egal wie wenig zensiert ist.
Wenn der deutsche Staat meint mich bevormunden zu müssen geb ich mein Geld halt wo anders aus.
Lass mir von keinem sagen was ich zu tun, lassen oder zu spielen habe.

Leider kenn ich mich mit VPN nicht aus, also ist die RedFaction Aktion für mich erstmal gestorben.
Leider kenn ich auch kein Schweizer


----------



## INU.ID (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Aber immerhin hab ich bis jetzt "nur" BF2, würd sich wenigstens für die Bosterpacks lohnen


Die sind doch seit dem letzten Patch (1.5) kostenlos - und in selbigem schon integriert - oder nicht?  Aber Special Forces hättest du dann noch .

Edit:



> Patch 1.5 für *Battlefield 2*
> 
> *Hinweis*: Patch 1.41 (full) (536 MB) muss bereits installiert sein!
> 
> Neben der neuen Karte "Operation Blue Pearl" fügt der Patch die beiden "Booster Packs" *Euro Forces* (Great Wall, Taraba Quarry und Operation Smoke Screen) und *Armored Fury* (Midnight Sun, Operation Harvest Und Operation Road Rage) kostenfrei für alle Battlefield 2-Spieler hinzu. Support für Breitbild-Monitore und Systeme mit mehr als 2 GB RAM ermöglicht das Update ebenfalls und auch die Erfassung der Treffer(zonen) wird verbessert.


Quelle: Battlefield 2: Patch 1.5 [Patches] | 4players.de (PC, XBox, 360, Playstation2, Playstation3, GameCube, Wii, PSP, Nintdendo DS)
Bzw: Battlefield 2: Patch 1.5 heute zum Download - Update: Alt-Tab-Fix und Full-Patch - Battlefield 2, Patch 1.5, Booster Pack, Download,


Aber was ich grad nicht weiß, wie ist das mit meinem BF2-Account? Ist der nicht an den alten Key gebunden? Oder kann man sich mit dem neuen Steam-BF einfach mit den alten Account-Daten anmelden? Weil meinen Rang würde ich dann doch noch gerne behalten.


----------



## alexausmdorf (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Mach ich mich als Ösi eigentlich strafbar, wenn ich nem Deutschen ein in D indiziertes ab 18 Game schenke, und dieser noch nicht 18 ist?

Und wenn ich zb ein Eidos Gamepack kaufe, und 3 Spiele davon hab, kann ich diese dann jemandem schenken und den Rest behalten? Oder kommen diese Packs als ganzes?

Weiss das jemand?


----------



## INU.ID (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



alexausmdorf schrieb:


> Mach ich mich als Ösi eigentlich strafbar, wenn ich nem Deutschen ein in D indiziertes ab 18 Game schenke, und dieser noch nicht 18 ist?
> 
> Und wenn ich zb ein Eidos Gamepack kaufe, und 3 Spiele davon hab, kann ich diese dann jemandem schenken und den Rest behalten? Oder kommen diese Packs als ganzes?
> 
> Weiss das jemand?




Hm, direkt "strafbar" wird es vermutlich nicht sein. Kannst dir ja von seinen Eltern bestätigen lassen das sie nichts dagegen haben wenn du ihm ein solches Spiel schenkst. Schließlich bestimmen sie und nicht der Staat was ihr Kind darf und was nicht. Die Eltern machen sich ja auch nicht strafbar wenn sie ihrem 16 jährigen ein ab 18 Game kaufen.


Aber einzelne Games aus einem "Pack" kannst du definitiv nicht verschenken.


----------



## gemCraft (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Ist es bei Steam nicht erst eine CUT Version wenn da "Low Violence Version" (Gewaltgeminderte Version) drunter steht?
Mh und DiRT2 kann noch sehr gut ein Special Angebot kommen. L4D2 ist auch in einem "Mini-Set" zu kaufen und war trotzdem nochmal ein Special Angebot ^^ Aber man weiß ja nie 

BF2 werde ich mir wohl gleich auch holen. Mehr wollte ich dann erst auch nicht kaufen es sei denn morgen kommt wieder was tolles. Hoffentlich enden wir nicht so wie kauf süchtige xD


----------



## NoMad2048 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

hab mir gta geholt XDD


----------



## Sash (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

hab mir eben xcom das komplett packet geholt.. man, das waren noch zeiten.
für 10€ nur nostalgie.


----------



## Klutten (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Gehört zwar nicht direkt zum Topic, aber ist es möglich, dass ich mein komplettes BF2 mit allen Addons in Steam integriere, obwohl ich es nicht dort gekauft habe? Das wäre echt prima, denn dann könnte ich mir die umfangreiche Installation mit den ganzen CDs/DVDs sparen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Mein Steam Ordner ist jetzt schon 88,2GB groß, dabei ist Mirrors Edge gar nicht installiert und BF2 auch noch gar nicht fertig.
> 
> Cod und die ganzen Half Life Sachen hauen halt rein...


Thehe, hab 130 Gig, ohne die Einkäufe ab dem 23. Dez. 

Bin mal gespannt, wie groß der Ordner nach dem 3. Januar sein wird (zumindest in der Theorie, alle Spiele gleichzeitig druff ist irgendwie unnütz ...) ... ich überlege schon ob sich ne eigene Steam-Partition lohnt. xD


Ich führe mir ne Liste mit allen Spielen die ich im Rahmen der aktion bis 3. Januar für interessant halte. Billigheimer wie Stalker: Clear Sky für 4,99€ habe ich mir direkt gegönnt, ich bezweifele einfach das da noch Luft nach unten ist .....  und halt die Tagesschnäppchen die mir gefallen weil nur 1 Tag verfügbar ^^. Alles was teurer ist, da warte ich noch etwas, da ja jeden Tag neue Superschnäppchen nochmal seperat verfügbar sind, eventuell taucht dann da noch das eine oder andere Game meiner Liste auch auf, ich persönlich rechne noch damit das Borderlands und/oder Fallout 3 Complete noch in die Tagesaktion kommen. Ansonsten: Spätestens zum 3. Januar wird das was noch auf der Lsite ist gekauft, wird verdammt teuer, da die Liste recht lang ist, aber naja: ist ja grad Weihnachten gewesen ... dann hat man wieder Geld über um es Valve in den Rachen zu werfen. 



Klutten schrieb:


> Gehört zwar nicht direkt zum Topic, aber ist es möglich, dass ich mein komplettes BF2 mit allen Addons in Steam integriere, obwohl ich es nicht dort gekauft habe? Das wäre echt prima, denn dann könnte ich mir die umfangreiche Installation mit den ganzen CDs/DVDs sparen.


Nope, geht nicht. Nur die Spiele von der Liste hier gehen: https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=7480-wusf-3601


Einfach den Key eingeben bei "Ein Produkt bei Steam aktivieren", schon erkennt er das Game und fügt es deiner Liste wie ein bei Steam gekauftes Game hinzu. Habs bei meiner UT3 Version gemacht, hab daher nun UT3 Black auf meinem Account. ^^


Die sollten das aber wirklich mal auf mehr Games ausweiten, besonders für ihre "treuen Kunden" die ziemlich oft Geld da lassen im Store, zumindest für Spiele die Steam selber im eigenen store führt, einfach aus Kundenfreundlichkeit heraus -> Hätte auch nix dagegen etliche Spiele in meinen Account einzufügen, da man sich so das Disc einlegen und selber patchen spart, und sollte mal den Datenträger hops gehen kann man es sich via Steam einfach neu laden. <3



In deinem Falle würde ich einfach sagen: S***** auf den Fünfer und kauf es dir einfach nochmal, hab auch grad gemacht obowhl ich BF2 (ohne Packs) schon hab, wenn ich es mal wieder zocken will habe ich es dann einfach zur Hand via Steam. xD



> Aber einzelne Games aus einem "Pack" kannst du definitiv nicht verschenken.


Jopp, nur wenn du ein Game "doppelt" hast geht das glaube ich ... dann kannst du die übrige Lizenz an einen Steam Freund verschenken ..... kp, zumindest war das mal so bei Half Life 2, hatte dieses und Episode 1 aufgrund der Orange Box mal doppelt, die hätte ich laut einem Wiki Eintrag verschenken können, kp ob das auch bei anderen Games geht ... aber dazu muss man erst mal was doppelt haben  ....


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Klutten schrieb:


> Gehört zwar nicht direkt zum Topic, aber ist es möglich, dass ich mein komplettes BF2 mit allen Addons in Steam integriere, obwohl ich es nicht dort gekauft habe? Das wäre echt prima, denn dann könnte ich mir die umfangreiche Installation mit den ganzen CDs/DVDs sparen.



Ja, klick im Steam Games Reiter unten links auf "Add non Steam Game"  und navigiere zur Battlefield2.exe dann wird das Spiel in deine Steam Games liste eingetragen und du kannst es auch von dort starten. 

Allerdings werden auf diese weise weder Achivements noch Statistiken unterstützt, da dass aber eh nicht unterstützt wird (auch wenn du´s bei Steam gekauft hast) verpasst du nichts. Auch das Steam-Overlay mit Freundschaftsliste kannst du natürlich mit einer hinzugefügten Non-Steam Version nutzen. Das ein Freund über die Steam-Freundesliste in dein Spiel joint ist aber leider nicht möglich.

MFG


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



DiE_FiesE_FliesE schrieb:


> Ja, klick im Steam Games Reiter unten links auf "Add non Steam Game"  und navigiere zur Battlefield2.exe dann wird das Spiel in deine Steam Games liste eingetragen und du kannst es auch von dort starten.
> 
> Allerdings werden auf diese weise weder Achivements noch Statistiken unterstützt, da dass aber eh nicht unterstützt wird (auch wenn du´s bei Steam gekauft hast) verpasst du nichts. Auch das Steam-Overlay mit Freundschaftsliste kannst du natürlich mit einer hinzugefügten Non-Steam Version nutzen. Das ein Freund über die Steam-Freundesliste in dein Spiel joint ist aber leider nicht möglich.
> 
> MFG


Du kannst das overlay nutzen und die .exe über Steam starten, aber dann ist es noch kein "Steam Spiel", das auch mit Updates über Steam versorgt wird, und man kann es auch nicht neu über Steam laden und installieren, das geht nur mit den Spielen aus der Liste meines vorigen Postings.


----------



## Klutten (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort. Selbst die 5 Euro ist mir das Spiel nicht wert. Ich habe eigentlich nur gehofft, dass ich dadurch meine Datenträger und Verpackungen hätte entsorgen können.


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Du kannst das overlay nutzen und die .exe über Steam starten, aber dann ist es noch kein "Steam Spiel", das auch mit Updates über Steam versorgt wird, und man kann es auch nicht neu über Steam laden und installieren, das geht nur mit den Spielen aus der Liste meines vorigen Postings.



Stimmt rein Praktisch fügt Steam dem Spiel nur das Overlay hinzu und die Leute auf der Freundesliste sehen halt das man im "Non Steam Game : xxxx" ist.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Klutten schrieb:


> Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort. Selbst die 5 Euro ist mir das Spiel nicht wert. Ich habe eigentlich nur gehofft, dass ich dadurch meine Datenträger und Verpackungen hätte entsorgen können.


Thehe, ich habe auf die Art einfach mal Steam beschissen. xD


Das durchaus spaßige "Prey" kostet selbst mit der derzeitigen Weihnachtsaktion zu viel, habs vom Grabbeltisch für 3 Euro geholt und bei Steam den Key eingegeben -> 7,04€ (Weihnachtspreis: 10,04€) gespart, vorhin mal angetestet: Macht Laune, wenn ich mal Zeit dazu hab werd ichs mal zocken, 3€ dürfte es wert sein.


----------



## INU.ID (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> ich überlege schon ob sich ne eigene Steam-Partition lohnt. xD


Ich hab ne 100GB Partition für Games, hat auch jahrelang gereicht. Doch seit der Aktion von Steam, und meiner täglich steigenden Anzahl gekaufter (und installierter) Steam-Games, muß ich ständig andere Games deinstallieren. Jetzt habe ich nur noch Steam, WoW und MW2 auf der 100GB Partition, und nur noch 2GB frei (und noch lange nicht alle Steam-Games installiert). Dann noch ggf. die Mods dazu (zb. 20GB Cinematic-Mod, für Doom 3 hab ich gerade den Xtrem-Quali-Mod gesaugt usw), da kann eine komplette HD nur für Games nicht schaden.

Ich hab bisher immer davon abgesehen alle Games zu installieren weil nach einer neu installation des OS ja wieder alles installiert werden mußte (hatte früher mal alle Games installiert, danach nicht mehr). Aber dank Steam gehört das ja mittlerweile der Vergangenheit an (OS neu aufspielen, Steam starten, rödeln lassen, fertig). Warum also nicht alle Steam-Games installieren? Wenn man auf irgendein Game Bock hat, einfach starten - und nicht vorher noch lange rumsaugen blos weil man mal ein kurzes Spielchen machen möchte.^^

Edit: Prey ist ein Klasse Game. Aber warum Steam beschissen? Is doch normal das von einigen (Datenträger) Games die Keys dort funktionieren.

Edit2: So, hab mir grad nochma BF2 an Land gezogen. Lumpige 5 €us, da konnte ich dann doch nicht wiederstehen.*g* Hab in der FAQ gelesen das man sich problemlos mit seinem bisherigen BF2 Account anmelden kann, mein Rang bleibt mir also erhalten. Außerdem bietet Steam die Option des automatischen Logins, das spart immerhin 3 Sekunden beim starten von BF2. xD


----------



## Sash (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

auf einer festplatte sind nur spiele und ein paar kleine progis. 152gb an spiele, und davon 88,9gb alleine für steam. programme 1,28gb. blöd wenn man nicht mehr weiß was man spielen soll.


----------



## aXwin (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Lohnt sich red faction für den Preis? Bin mir noch ziemlich unsicher.


----------



## rebel4life (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Frag ich mich auch, da ich aber langsam genug ausgegeben hab (Amazon, Reichelt, Steam) werde ich dann wohl darauf verzichten...

Used Bandwidth:  	106,124

Was ist los? Hat keiner mehr etwas zu installieren?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



aXwin schrieb:


> Lohnt sich red faction für den Preis? Bin mir noch ziemlich unsicher.


Naja, ich hab Red Faction Guerilla aus dem THQ Package heraus umsonst dabei gehabt und daher mal etwas gezockt ..... ist schon verdammt spaßig, Gebäude platt machen mit Vorschlaghammer, Sprengsätzen oder Raketenwerfer macht schon Laune. ^^


Spielprinzip ist zwar recht simpel (Ne Art Arcade-GTA mit Story&Nebenmissionen ala Gebietseroberung, Verteidigung, Gebäude platt machen unter Zeit, Geiselbefreiung, Fahrzeug stehlen), damit macht man dann "Geld" in Form von Elektroschrott womit man sich bessere Waffen und Upgrades kauft, die storymissionen dienen primär dazu alle 6 Gebiete nacheinander freizuschalten, und je mehr Missionen man in einem Gebet macht umso wahrscheinlicher greifen die Zivilisten um einen herum zur Waffe und helfen einem. Ganz spaßig für 'n Stündchen zwischendurch, aber lange am Stück kann ich es offengesagt nicht spielen dafür ist mir die Landschaft zu dröge und eintönig, und nach ner Zeit wiederholen sich die Missionen einfach ...... aber als Zeitvertreib macht sinnloses mit Sprengsätzen um sich werfen und alles platt machen echt Laune. 


Wenn dir das den 12,49€ wert ist (Budgetpreis ist es wohl durchaus wert), dann schlag zu.


----------



## alexausmdorf (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Werd mir glaub ich noch die Prince of Persia Trilogie holen und Hitman Blood Money.

Sind n bisschen versteckte Perlen, die man nicht so leicht findet, auch jeweils nur 5€, aber allemal das Geld wert, vor allem Prince of Persia 2 - The Warrior Within!


----------



## Player007 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Heute ist nix gutes für mich dabei, ich will das die Orange Box und Batman günstiger werden ^^

Gruß


----------



## Fate T.H (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Öhm Batman ist doch schon im Preis gesenkt (49,99€ -> 33,49€).

So erstmal zugeschlagen bei Dragon Age wird zeit das die Aktion vorbei ist die machen mich sonst noch arm.


----------



## aut0mat1kk (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Ich denke nicht dass Batman günstiger wird, da es schon im Eidos Collector`s-Pack dabei ist.


----------



## Dukex2 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Naja die Orangebox ist wohl nicht gerade der bringer.

Hab mir gerade *Torchlight* geholt, nur leider ist es komplett in Englisch.


----------



## Curry (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

GTA IV kostet aber in Steam 29,99€ oder sehe ich das Falsch


----------



## Fate T.H (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Nein das siehst du richtig die Aktion wo es GTA IV verbilligt gab ist schon lange vorbei wieder ^^


----------



## Dukex2 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Das mit  *Torchlight *finde ich jetzt echt schade da ich zu faul bin um bzw mein Englisch nicht das besste ist als das ich den Text immer auseinander pflüge


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Naja die Orangebox ist wohl nicht gerade der bringer.


WAT ?! o_O 


Boah, Junge: Half-Life 2 + Episode 1&2, Half-Life 2 Deathmatch, Team Fortress 2 (<3) und Portal!! Für 22,49€ ist das fast geschenkt!!



> Hab mir gerade *Torchlight* geholt, nur leider ist es komplett in Englisch.


Es stand dran dass das Spiel nur in Englisch erhältlich ist ?!


----------



## Dukex2 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Tja dann habe ich wohl geschlafen 

Naja für 3,99€ werde ich es verschmerzen können


----------



## goliath (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Hi all,

hat jmd schonmal das Lumines Game gezockt ?

"Lohnt" sich das Game ? 

Möchte es für meinen HTPC evtl. kaufen und dann vom Sofa aus nen bißchen zocken.

UND funktioniert es vor allem mit dem XBOX 360 Controller für Windows ?
(ist sehr wichtig für mich )

thx

PS: Sonst für diesen Tag wirklich nichts interessantes für mich.. Aber ich bin gespannt auf morgen, und übermorgen, und überübermorgen ...


----------



## Kreon (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Das mit  *Torchlight *finde ich jetzt echt schade da ich zu faul bin um bzw mein Englisch nicht das besste ist als das ich den Text immer auseinander pflüge



Hier gibts ne Mod, die die meisten Einblendungen ins Deutsche übersetzt.
Runic Games • View topic - Fackelschein - Torchlight in German / Torchlight in Deutsch
Die Storytexte werden aber soweit ich weiß noch nicht übersetzt. Aber sag mir jetzt nicht, dass du Torchlight der Story wegen gekauft hast


----------



## Dukex2 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

THX werde es gleich mal testen!


----------



## riedochs (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Bei den Amis gibt es wieder ein besonderes Schmankerl: Dragon Age: Origins - Digital Deluxe


----------



## snaapsnaap (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

So eben Torchlight gekauft per Paypal, die Demo fand ich ganz gut und für 4€ kann man nichts falsch machen


----------



## rebel4life (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Selbst die Holländer dürfen diese spezielle Version von Dark Origins kaufen...


----------



## Dukex2 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Torchlight:
Noch mal danke für den Mod und das game ist mal richtig gut für 3,99€ ein absolutes Schnäppchen!!!


----------



## eVoX (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Hat sich jemand Universe at War: Earth Assault geholt?


----------



## alexausmdorf (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



eVoX schrieb:


> Hat sich jemand Universe at War: Earth Assault geholt?



soll nicht so das Hammergame sein, oder?
Da zahlt sich DoW2 schon mehr aus.


----------



## eVoX (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



alexausmdorf schrieb:


> soll nicht so das Hammergame sein, oder?
> Da zahlt sich DoW2 schon mehr aus.


Keine Ahnung, deshalb frag ich ja, aber DoW2 ist geil, da haste recht.


----------



## alexausmdorf (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



eVoX schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, deshalb frag ich ja, aber DoW2 ist geil, da haste recht.




Kann mich nur noch wage an den PCG Test erinnern, war nicht so toll. Da gibs denk ich bessere Games, in die man 5€ investieren kann.  

edit:
gib's bei torchlight eigentlich auch schöne Rendersequenzen oder ist die Story nur zu lesen?
Man liest überall, dass die Story 08/15 ist, was mich nicht weiter stören würd, aber wenn es gar keine gibt will ich das Game nicht.


----------



## Sanogo24 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Hab auch mal zugeschlagen:
Sniper Elite 1,04€
Company of Heroes: Gold 4,99€ (Gold= Normalpreis,wer die normale holt muss ja blöd sein ^^)
Silent Hunter III 4,99€
Race Driver Grid 9,99€
_________________________
4 Topspiele      21,01€

Bei Amazon wären es Grid: 
Neu 54,90, Angebot 10,00
Sniper Elite:
Neu 8,50 Angebot 6,49
Silent Hunter III:
Neu / Angebot: 2,69
Company of Heroes:
Neu 10 Angebot 10

Insgesamt:
Neu 73,40 Angebot: 29,18
OMG!


----------



## Gamer_95 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Ich habe mir Resident Evil, Far Cry und Battle Field II geholt...


----------



## DerSitzRiese (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Schade, ich habe GTA VI verpasst...


----------



## Arctosa (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Schade, ich habe GTA VI verpasst...


Da bist du nicht allein -.-
Naja Battlefield ist auch was schöns


----------



## Rizzard (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Schade, ich habe GTA VI verpasst...



Glaub ich weniger. Das kommt bestimmt erst in 4-5 Jahren raus


----------



## Low (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

EDIT: Flascher tread xD


----------



## D!str(+)yer (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Ich hab irgendwie das Problem bei dem Steam - BF2 das Special Forces net läuft.
Gibts da nen trick für ?
kA wie wo ich das starten kann.


----------



## INU.ID (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Ich hab irgendwie das Problem bei dem Steam - BF2 das Special Forces net läuft.
> Gibts da nen trick für ?
> kA wie wo ich das starten kann.


Starte BF2 ganz normal, dann klick oben auf "Community", "Eigene Spiele", wähle Special Forces aus und dann unten rechts auf aktivieren. Wenn du dir Mods installierst (was ich empfehlen würde, es gibt da ein paar wirklich sehr gute - AIX, Nation@War, Point of Existence 2 usw), dann startest du diese (sofern sie keine eigene Verknüpfung anlegen) genauso.

Das "Original" BF2 bzw SF hatte xtra eine Verknüpfung für SF auf dem Desktop angelegt, ka wie das unter Steam funktioniert. (vermutlich mit irgendwelchen Parametern)

MFG


----------



## D!str(+)yer (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Starte BF2 ganz normal, dann klick oben auf "Community", "Eigene Spiele", wähle Special Forces aus und dann unten rechts auf aktivieren. Wenn du dir Mods installierst (was ich empfehlen würde, es gibt da ein paar wirklich sehr gute - AIX, Nation@War, Point of Existence 2 usw), dann startest du diese (sofern sie keine eigene Verknüpfung anlegen) genauso.
> 
> Das "Original" BF2 bzw SF hatte xtra eine Verknüpfung für SF auf dem Desktop angelegt, ka wie das unter Steam funktioniert. (vermutlich mit irgendwelchen Parametern)
> 
> MFG




Darauf musste erste ma kommen 
Dank dir, war schon am verzweifeln ^^

p.s. der AIX ist echt goil, den zocken wir immer auf LAN


----------



## rebel4life (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Schade, man kann bei BF2 nicht den Key auslesen, bei manchen Steam Spielen geht es, denn dann könnte man die normale Version installieren und müsste nicht den Umweg über BF2 für SF machen.


----------



## INU.ID (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Faules Pack. 
Das tolle an Steam ist, man kann auf jedes Game rechtsklicken und "Forum anzeigen" auswählen. 

Frage: Wie starte ich *direkt* BF2 Special Forces?

Antwort: In der Spieleliste von Steam rechtsklicke auf BF2 und wähle "Desktop-Verknüpfung" anlegen.
Benenne die Verknüpfung nun "BF2 Special-Forces" (oder wie auch immer).
Rechtsklicke auf diese Verknüpfung und wähle "Eigenschaften". Unter "Ziel" fügst du nun " *+modPath mods/xpack*" hinzu.
Das sieht dann ungefähr so aus: "X:\Steam\Steam.exe -applaunch 24860 +modPath mods/xpack". (X = dein Steam-Laufwerksbuchtabe)
Optional: Nun klickst du auf "Symbol ändern" und hangelst dich bis "X:\Steam\steamapps\common\battlefield 2\mods\xpack" durch. Dort wählst du dann die Datei "bf2xpack.ico" aus.
Als nächstes klickst du wieder in Steam auf BF2 und erstellst erneut eine Verknüpfung.

Nun hast du zwei Verknüpfungen auf dem Desktop und kannst entweder BF2 oder BF2 SF direkt und ohne Umweg starten.

Viel Spaß.

PS: Vielleicht auch ganz interessant:



> *Q. How do I skip the Battlefield 2 introduction videos completely?*
> 
> Navigate to the directory where Battlefield 2 is installed. Typically under
> 
> ...


Wobei ich die Hintergrundvideos (menu.bik und menu_loggedin.bik) belassen würde. Für die SF Videos gehst du nach "X:\Steam\steamapps\common\battlefield 2\mods\xpack\movies" und benennst die Endung der Videos EA.bik, Intro.bik und Legal.bik um.



> *Q. Can I set Battlefield 2 to automatically log into my account?
> *
> Yes you can!
> 
> ...


Quelle: Battlefield 2 FAQ - Steam Users' Forums

Wenn ihr Game-Spy nicht installieren wollt, einfach die Installation abbrechen. Nun will sich das Tool aber nach jedem Start von BF2 erneut installieren. Löscht dann einfach die Datei "\Steam\steamapps\common\battlefield 2\redist\ComradeSetup2.1.1.214.exe". Oder installiert das Tool und deinstalliert es danach einfach wieder. *Game-Spy ist zum spielen von BF2 nicht erforderlich*.


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Juhu, ein von mir gewünschtes Game endlich billiger.

Dead Space für nur 6,79 

Wenn ihrs noch nicht habt : Kaufts euch, einen besseren Horror-Shooter gibts zur Zeit nicht.

So bitte liebe Valve Jungs jetzt noch : Mass Effect und Devil May Cry 4. Fear 2 wär auch cool 

Verdammt ich werd hier noch Arm wenn ich bedenke das die Aktion noch bis zum 3. Januar gehen soll und eine neue Festplatte brauche ich wahrscheinlich auch bald


----------



## INU.ID (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Ich hab mir auch DS zugelegt, und weils so günstig is und irgendwie witzig ausschaut noch Zombie Driver.^^

Edit: Und noch Sniper Elite für nen €uro.^^


----------



## Snixx (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Allein der Trailer mit dem Sound von Sigur Ros is nen Anblick wert ^^ der song passt absolut rein vor allem 2:00 

ja habe mir auch Deadspace nun gekauft ^^ hoffe noch auf Mass Effects, Fuel


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Jopp, Dead Space lohnt auf alle Fälle! 


Hatte es letztes Jahr schon unterm baum, zum Vollpreis. und wirklich bereut habe ich es bisher nicht, für den Preis auf jeden Fall ne Empfehlung wert.


Sonst aber irgendwie mau heute .... Casual Package .... DoD:Source (naja, 2,49€ für ein für wenige Stunden unterhaltendes Team Deathmatch Spielchen .... ich mags net :/ ).... Zombie Driver (lol!? Sieht irgendwie krank aus ... mal anzocken ) ....Hearts of Iron 3 (Bockschwer! Aber sonst für Hardcore-Rundenstrategiefans ganz gut ...) ... und halt Dead Space (habs schon >_<) ..... naja, geht so.


Ich hoffe ja noch darauf dass Fallout 3 SE und Borderlands es als Tagesangebot in die Liste über die nächsten Tage schaffen. ^^


----------



## v3rtex (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



DiE_FiesE_FliesE schrieb:


> Juhu, ein von mir gewünschtes Game endlich billiger.
> 
> Dead Space für nur 6,79
> 
> ...



Mass Effect gabs doch gestern oder vorgestern schon in den Top Angeboten, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Zombi Driver hab ich mir auch ma zu gelegt, das sieht echt funny aus ^^

Auf meiner wunschliste stehen noch F.E.A.R. 2 & ein Tom Clancy Pack wäre genial


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



v3rtex schrieb:


> Mass Effect gabs doch gestern oder vorgestern schon in den Top Angeboten, oder irre ich mich da?



Nein gabs leider noch nicht. Aber kommt bestimmt auch noch


----------



## Rizzard (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Auf meiner wunschliste stehen noch F.E.A.R. 2 & ein Tom Clancy Pack wäre genial



Also gegen F.E.A.R. 2 hätte ich auch nichts einzuwenden.


----------



## alexausmdorf (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Würde mir auch noch das crysispack als Aktion wünschen!


----------



## NoMad2048 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

dead space gibt jetzt auch total billig, echt ein super spiel bereue keine minute es gekauft zu haben !!


----------



## violinista7000 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



DiE_FiesE_FliesE schrieb:


> Verdammt ich werd hier noch Arm wenn ich bedenke das die Aktion noch bis zum 3. Januar gehen soll und eine neue Festplatte brauche ich wahrscheinlich auch bald



Ich brauche auch dringend ne neue Festplatte... ich werde aber erstmal arm...

Ich habe der Eidos Collector Pack, Mirros Edge, Sniper Elite, Lucas Arts Adventurebundle, Cogs, Jedi Outcast, Jedi Academy, DF1, und versuche mich zu beherrschen


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Also gegen F.E.A.R. 2 hätte ich auch nichts einzuwenden.


Fear 2 Spezialtipp (weil mit 50€ sauteuer grad bei steam):
Kauf es bei Amazon.co.uk, da sinds 6 Pfund oder so grad ....


Inklusive Steuern und Lieferung sinds umgerechnet vielleicht 12€, und du hast das Spiel real als Datenträger und garantiert in Uncut, und da es eh ein "Steam-Game" ist welches selbiges vorraussetzt hast du es nachher auch auf Deutsch .


----------



## riedochs (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Ich kaufs einfach im UK Steam ein


----------



## alexausmdorf (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Dead Space is ein absolutes MUST HAVE!


----------



## Rizzard (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Fear 2 Spezialtipp (weil mit 50€ sauteuer grad bei steam):
> Kauf es bei Amazon.co.uk, da sinds 6 Pfund oder so grad ....



Für Amazon uk hab ich keine Kreditkarte. Und per Paypal funktionierts meines Wissens nicht.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Könnte übrigens sein, dass noch vor Ende der Aktion das Unreal-Complete-Pack zu uns kommt, Unreal Tournament Classic und UT 2K4 sind bereits im Steam Store "angekündigt" ..... ich hoffs ja mal, UT Classic wär was feines, bräuchte ich mir um meine arg misshandelte Disc keine Sorgen mehr machen.


----------



## Dennisth (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Könnte übrigens sein, dass noch vor Ende der Aktion das Unreal-Complete-Pack zu uns kommt, Unreal Tournament Classic und UT 2K4 sind bereits im Steam Store "angekündigt" ..... ich hoffs ja mal, UT Classic wär was feines, bräuchte ich mir um meine arg misshandelte Disc keine Sorgen mehr machen.



Ok um deinen Optimismus mal etwas zu zügeln:
UT2004 für Deutschland ist seit dem 17 März 2008 drin. Seit diesem Datum steht da: "In Kürze verfügbar"

Nur mal so als Anmerkung.

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## rebel4life (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Die UT Spiele sind schon seit längerem angekündigt.


----------



## INU.ID (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Wie ich gerade leider feststellen mußte wurde in der deutschen Version von SniperElite die BulletCam entfernt. -.-

*Notiz an mich: Steam-Spiele mit "DE" im Titel zukünftig von einem Ausländer schenken lassen*


----------



## rebel4life (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Ich find Sniper Elite eher langweilig. War meiner Meinung nach ein Fehlkauf, Torchlight hat da wesentlich mehr zu bieten.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Ok um deinen Optimismus mal etwas zu zügeln:
> UT2004 für Deutschland ist seit dem 17 März 2008 drin. Seit diesem Datum steht da: "In Kürze verfügbar"
> 
> Nur mal so als Anmerkung.
> ...


Echt ?! Mir fiel 2K4 nur gerade ebend ins Auge weil ich nachgeschaut hatte, ob das Unreal Package auch in DE verfügbar war und bin dann drüber gestolpert ...... das ist dann mal ein ganz klares Fail seitens Steam.


----------



## Dennisth (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Echt ?! Mir fiel 2K4 nur gerade ebend ins Auge weil ich nachgeschaut hatte, ob das Unreal Package auch in DE verfügbar war und bin dann drüber gestolpert ...... das ist dann mal ein ganz klares Fail seitens Steam.



Eher ein Fail von dem netten Land Deutschland und der USK wo man spiele die ab 18 oder "Keine Jugendfreigabe" bekommen trotzdem geschnitten sind. 

Einfache Methode trotzdem dran zu kommen:
- Einfach einen netten "Ausländer" suchen und "beschenken" lassen.
- Mal schnell selber rüberfahren und von dort einkaufen

@Mod 

Ich suche auch einen "Ausländer" der mir Spiele über Steam schenken kann. Hast du da Rat? 

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## INU.ID (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Ich find Sniper Elite eher langweilig. War meiner Meinung nach ein Fehlkauf,


Naja, ein Spiel aus 2005 für 1€, klar das es kein Crysis ist. 
Aber so als Sniper-Game, mit Wind, Herzschlag, Erdanziehung usw doch ganz OK. Blöd nur wenn für uns Deutsche mit der BulletCam ~25% der "Features" entfernt werden. ^^



Dennisth schrieb:


> Ich suche auch einen "Ausländer" der mir Spiele über Steam schenken kann. Hast du da Rat?


rent-a-friend.de 

Sry, aber meinen Ausländer verleih ich nicht, mußt dir leider selbst einen suchen. 

Hm, vielleicht sollte man mal einen Thread zum Thema "Suche ausländische Steam-Freunde" aufmachen. *g*


----------



## Dennisth (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



INU.ID schrieb:


> rent-a-friend.de
> 
> Sry, aber meinen Ausländer verleih ich nicht, mußt dir leider selbst einen suchen.
> 
> Hm, vielleicht sollte man mal einen Thread zum Thema "Suche ausländische Steam-Freunde" aufmachen. *g*



Haha sehr lustig :
*rent-a-friend.de* ist ein Marktplatz für private und gewerbliche Dienstleistungen rund um Haus und Garten,Umzug, Betreuung, Beratung, Fitness, Partys und vieles andere mehr.

Das mit dem Thema ist aber eine gute idee.....

Eine frage:
Darf man so "Dienstleistungen" nicht im Marktplatz suchen?

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## rebel4life (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

War Borderlands schon mal im Angebot? Ich überleg mir das über ne niederländische IP zu kaufen, denn dann hab ich es hoffentlich Uncut und bei der gleichen Wärung sollte Clickandbuy ja gehen.


----------



## INU.ID (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Eine frage:
> Darf man so "Dienstleistungen" nicht im Marktplatz suchen?


Gute Frage, aber Ich glaube nicht. Wenn dir jemand ein Steam-Geschenk macht darf er daran/damit nichts verdienen, denn der Handel mit diesen Geschenken ist (soweit ich weiß) untersagt/nicht erlaubt. Und zum "Steam-Freunde" suchen ist der Marktplatz nicht der richtige Platz.

@rebel4life: Also unter den 24h Angeboten war Borderlands noch nicht dabei.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



rebel4life schrieb:


> War Borderlands schon mal im Angebot? Ich überleg mir das über ne niederländische IP zu kaufen, denn dann hab ich es hoffentlich Uncut und bei der gleichen Wärung sollte Clickandbuy ja gehen.


Nö, aber bis einschließlich Sonntag läuft die Aktion ja noch, sind also noch ein paar Tage mit Tageangeboten übrig. Und ich rechne fast schon damit das auf die letzten Tage so schöne Sachen wie Fallout 3 oder Borderlands noch mal gesenkt werden für einen Tag. ^^


----------



## riedochs (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Dennisth: Hier im Fred sind ein paar Anleitungen wie man im ausländischen Steam einkauft. Ich nutze zum Zahlen in UK PayPal.

Vielleicht sollte ich noch die Rockstar Collection kaufen:

Grand Theft Auto
Grand Theft Auto 2
Grand Theft Auto 3
Grand Theft Auto IV
Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas
Grand Theft Auto: Vice City
M****** dieser Titel wurde damals in D beschlagnahmt und darf in Deutschland nicht verkauft werden.
Max Payne
Max Payne 2
Midnight Club 2
Wild Metal

*£33.49

*EDIT: Ich habe mal ein paar Spiele rausgesucht die mich noch interessieren würden:

In Sachen Preis werden wir ja in D ja auch noch über den Tisch gezogen:

Spiel | US Preis | UK Preis | DE Preis
Fuel|$9,99 (€6,95) |£14,99 (€16,62) |€24,99
Dirt 2|$31,99 ($22,24) |£23,99 (€26,61) |€39,99
Civilization Complete|$3,34 (€2,32) |£2,00 (€2,22) | ---
Codename Panzers - Cold War|$13,60 (€9,46) |£10,20 (€11,31) |€17,00

Hier würde es sich sogar lohnen in US einzukaufen.


----------



## rebel4life (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Hat eigentlich schon jemand mit den Zeitschonen geschaut, ob er dann früher die Angebote sieht oder geht das nach GMT?


----------



## riedochs (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Die Zeitzonen scheienn egal zu sein. In US wechselt das Angebot zur gleichen Zeit.


----------



## v3rtex (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Funktioniert im UK Paypal auch das normale, Auflade-/Bankeinzug Paypal?

Hatte schon oft den Fall, dass ich bei Dingen in UK oder US bei Paypal nach Kreditkarte gefragt wurde.


----------



## gemCraft (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Ich hoffe das heute mal bessere Angebote kommen! 

L4D2 hab ich mir mittlerweile gemeinsam mit einem Kumpel über amazon.co.uk  bestellt. 
Am Ende zahlt jeder nur 24€.


----------



## riedochs (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

PayPal geht bei mir ueber die Kerditkarte.


----------



## computertod (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

lohnt sich eigentlich Zombie Driver?


----------



## gemCraft (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Fett!
Burnout Paradise Ultimate Box nur 7.49 € .... gekauft^^


----------



## Kreon (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Ich sehe gerade es gibt Space Siege für 2,50 Euro.
Ich hab's gespielt und muss sagen, das Spiel ist wirklich so schlecht wie damals in der Fachpresse behauptet wurde. Das würde sich nicht mal für ne Euro lohnen.
Ich sollte Chris Taylor auf Schadensersatz für 3 verlorene Stunden meiner Lebenszeit verklagen


----------



## riedochs (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Bei den Amis gibt es noch die OrangeBox fuer $14,99


----------



## Rizzard (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Na in diesem Bundle ist nichts interessantes für mich dabei.


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Wow schicke Games heute 

Gleich mal Prey (keine Frage Super Spiel) Space Siege (soll nicht alzu übel sein, wie Dungeon Siege II mit anderem Setting) und Burnout Paradise (goiler Fun Racer) gekauft


----------



## kalkone (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



gemCraft schrieb:


> Fett!
> Burnout Paradise Ultimate Box nur 7.49 € .... gekauft^^


richtig, prey auch gleich noch dazu, für 2.25€ kann man da auch nix verkehrt machen


----------



## boerigard (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Burnout Paradise: The Ultimate Box ist gekauft. Wie lange warte ich schon auf eine günstige und Securom-freie Möglichkeit.



riedochs schrieb:


> Bei den Amis gibt es noch die OrangeBox fuer $14,99


Keine Ahnung warum auch nicht bei uns. Und warum nur 50% off? Egal, im April gab es noch 66% off und auch für uns.

Edit: Hmm, bei uns ist es auch 50% off. Wird aber nicht bei den Daily Deals angezeigt.


----------



## alexausmdorf (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Bis auf Prey ist für mich nix dabei heut.   

Hoff noch immer auf Crysis Warhead bzw ein Crysis Pack oder ein Call of Duty Special ( bezweifle ich, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt )


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Burnout ist gekauft 

Noch zu empfehlen wäre Killing Floor für 4,49 € ist ein richtig gutes Game


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



riedochs schrieb:


> Bei den Amis gibt es noch die OrangeBox fuer $14,99


Tja, nur zu blöd das man das als treuer Half-Life 2 Fan längst haben dürfte. ^^



Wäre aber als Geschenk ganz nice, kenne da ein paar Leutz die Steam nur wegen z.B. Fear 2 oder Empire: Total War haben und sich freuen würden .... tja, nur leider glauben die Valve Typen wir brauchen derartige Sonderangebote net.


----------



## rebel4life (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Prey hol ich mir vieleicht über die holländische IP, oder sind deren Fassungen auch geschnitten (bei Sprache Englisch muss ich mir da ja keine Sorgen machen)?


----------



## feivel (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

habe die englische version von prey schon durchgespielt, war ein klasse spiel, habs aber schon in der pappschachtel daheim. werd allerdings bei burnout zuschlagen. steam macht mich noch arm XD


----------



## Snixx (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Naja Burnout gibts bei Amazon billiger ^^

und der Rest naja ... aber meine hab genug nun gekauft schon komm gar net mehr zum all das spielen -.- xD


----------



## INU.ID (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Es gibt afaik nur eine (englische Uncut-) Version, auch für uns Deutsche:

eXp - Prey: Prey uncut in Deutschland !

Ich weiß nicht ob es bei der Steam-Version auch geht (meins lädt noch), aber hier:



> In der "preyconfig.cfg"
> 
> seta win_ypos "22"
> seta win_xpos "3"
> ...





Snixx schrieb:


> Naja Burnout gibts bei Amazon billiger ^^


Oha, tatsächlich: Burnout: Paradise - The Ultimate Box: 6,40€

Komisch das Amazon selbst die "24h-TOP-Angebote" von Steam nochmal unterbieten kann. 

Gruß


----------



## rebel4life (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Dann warte ich deine Erfahrungen ab, ob es Uncut ist.


----------



## INU.ID (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Da ich keine Cut-Version kenne, wie soll ich vermeindliche Unterschiede feststellen? Da es in Steam nur auf englisch angeboten wird, und man selbst für deutsche Untertitel sorgen muß, bin ich mir ziemlich sicher das die Steam-Version uncut ist. (es gibt ja nur eine Version!)

In einem anderen Forum heißt es "Die deutsche Version ist offensichtlich wirklich Uncut (außer das Original ist noch blutiger, als die Demo)", daher schlag ruhig zu.


----------



## Snixx (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Selbst Red Faction war überraschenderweise auch uncut 

Sonst sehr schön alles auf Deutsch aber uncut, dachte auch schon cut aber selbst Steam scheint einen ab und zu zu überraschen


----------



## violinista7000 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Oha, tatsächlich: Burnout: Paradise - The Ultimate Box: 6,40€
> 
> Komisch das Amazon selbst die "24h-TOP-Angebote" von Steam nochmal unterbieten kann.
> 
> Gruß



Nicht vergessen! Unter 20 Euro fallen bei Amazon Versandkosten an!


----------



## kalkone (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

wenn bei einer geschnittennen version die rohrzange voller blut is is das auch net normal oda?
ich denk das prey nicht geschnitten ist, habs zwar grad nur kurz angespielt aba ka...^^

achja hört mal auf zu laden, mag burout haben^^


----------



## goliath (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Hi, lohnt sich Burnout Paradise ???

Wills evtl. für meinen HTPC kaufen, der hat aber nur nen AMD 785G Chipsatz als Graka... Reicht das wohl einigermaßen ???

Ansonsten muss ichs halt auf meinem Phenom II zocken  ?!


----------



## kalkone (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

jop is ein gutes spiel, hab mal eine kurze zeit die demo zur vollversion umfunktioniert, da wars mir aber den vollpreis nicht umbedingt wert, jetzt (danke steam) hab ichs gleich geladen^^

was is für eine graka in dem chipsatz? ich hab eine hd 3300, aber nicht wirklich genutzt.
aber wennst net alles auf hoch stellst sollts reichen


----------



## goliath (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Ok

Burnout Paradise ist gekauft 

OMG das 1. Mal mit Kreditkarte überhaupt was im inet gekauft, ob das bei Steam alles sicher ist


----------



## aXwin (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Hey, man kann Prey nicht mehr kaufen.... Wieso nicht?


edit: omg, keine keys mehr da...


----------



## INU.ID (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Dafür gibts jetzt Bioshock für 4,99€


----------



## Razor44 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Hi,

wie lange dauert die Abbuchung über PayPal per Lastschrift? Hab am 
23. / 24. / 25. jeweils eingekauft..

Ansonsten freu ich mich jeden Tag auf 18 Uhr.


----------



## b3bb1 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Naja ich denk so 1-3 Werktage.
Heute ist ja der 1. Werktag bzw. jetzt schon der zweite(zu lange die neuen Games gezockt)
Also Morgen dürft spätestens abgebucht sein.

Ich stell mir schon extra für 18 Uhr den Wecker
In der Hoffnung das Fallout 3 Goty noch bei den Deals auftaucht. Hab zwar das Game schon, aber nicht in Steam und ohne Addons.

Langsam reichts auch 8 Stück schon gekauft, weiß ja garnicht wo ich Anfangen soll...

Wie lange läuft eigentlich genau die Aktion?
Kommt am Sonntag um 18 Uhr bis Montag noch ein Deal oder endet es von Samstag auf Sonntag?


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



b3bb1 schrieb:


> Wie lange läuft eigentlich genau die Aktion?
> Kommt am Sonntag um 18 Uhr bis Montag noch ein Deal oder endet es von Samstag auf Sonntag?



Die Aktion läuft noch bis zum 3. Januar, Steam wird uns allen also noch genug Geld aus dem Beutel ziehen 

Oh man genial. Hab grad gesehen das für Prey keine Keys mehr da sind und es jetzt Bioshock gibt. Ein Glück das ich Prey schon direkt nach Anfang der Aktion gekauft habe, so gibts 2 geniale Spiele zum günstigen Preis 

Super auch das Bioshock auf Deutsch ist. Auch wenn ich eigentlich mit Englisch recht gut zurechtkomme versteht man dann in der Hitze des gefechtes die eine oder andere Redewendung nicht und bei Bioshock ist die Story nunmal das A und O. 

MFG 

P.S.: Noch 1 Game dann bin ich bei 50 Steam Spielen  Und ich hatte am Anfang der Aktion nur das CSS Pack (mit DOD:S & HL: DM), Left 4 Dead 2 (da ichs unbedingt Uncut wollte) und die Orange Box.


----------



## feivel (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

ich werde jetzt nicht mehr kaufen, ich muss jetzt erstmal die überhaupt spielen die ich jetzt schon habe XD


----------



## b3bb1 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



DiE_FiesE_FliesE schrieb:


> Die Aktion läuft noch bis zum 3. Januar, Steam wird uns allen also noch genug Geld aus dem Beutel ziehen


Was die Frage nicht beantwortet..
Es kann von Samstag auf Sonntag enden oder am Sonntag die letzte Aktion starten.


----------



## sigma (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Hallo

Was passiert eigentlich wenn ich wie jetzt z.B. Bioshock für 4,99 € im Einkaufskorb habe und die Zeit für das Angebot abläuft? Wird der Preis dann wieder zurückgesetzt? Weil ich muss leider warten bis meine Einzahlung bei Paypal ankommt, und das wird sich heute nicht mehr ausgehen 

Hat das von euch vlt. schon jemand getestet?


----------



## boerigard (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Wenn du Bioshock im Einkaufskorb hast und der Daily Deal abläuft, dann bekommst du es auch nicht mehr für 4,99 Euro. Ansonsten könnte man sich ja die Deals ewig im Warenkorb aufheben.

Aber du kannst doch mit Paypal auch durch Bankeinzug bezahlen. Ich hab schon ewig kein Geld mehr in meinem Paypal-Account.


----------



## INU.ID (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Richtig, wenn man in der Vergangenheit schon mal sein PayPal-Konto vom dort angegebenen Bankkonto aufgeladen hat, dann wird, sofern kein Guthaben auf PayPal vorhanden ist, ein Kauf automatisch per Bankeinzug beglichen.

Mein Bankkonto wurde bisher immer genau einen Werktag nach Kauf belastet. Ich glaub ich hab schon mal was um 3Uhr morgens gekauft und am gleichen Tag vormittags wurde der Betrag eingezogen. Die sind da normal immer sehr schnell.


----------



## sigma (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Danke für die Antworten. 

Den Account bei bei Paypal habe ich erst vorgestern angelegt und es ist die erste Zahlung die jetzt gerade unterwegs ist. Bankeinzug wird bei Paypal Österreich scheinbar nicht angeboten bzw. habe ich bis jetzt noch nichts in dieser Richtung auf der Paypal Seite gefunden.

Aber ist jetzt auch nicht so schlimm, da ich das Geld ja nicht wegen Bioshock auf die Reise geschickt habe


----------



## INU.ID (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Warum sollte das im Ösiland nicht angeboten werden?

Siehe hier: https://www.paypal.com/de/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=xpt/cps/general/ELVEducationBuyer-outside



> Das Lastschriftverfahren wird Ihnen *automatisch* bei der Zahlung angeboten. Wenn Sie über ausreichend Guthaben auf Ihrem PayPal-Konto verfügen, wird dieses jedoch vorrangig verwendet.


----------



## HLP-Andy (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Du kannst auch Click&Buy benutzen, da klappt der Bankeinzug bereits bei der ersten Bestellung. Das würde sich also zeitlich bis 18:00 Uhr noch ausgehen ein Konto zu erstellen und es damit zu kaufen.


----------



## sigma (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Warum sollte das im Ösiland nicht angeboten werden?
> 
> Siehe hier: https://www.paypal.com/de/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=xpt/cps/general/ELVEducationBuyer-outside



Die AGBs von Paypal sind hier unterschiedlich (Punkt 3.4 und 3.7)
Hier der Link zu den AGBs für Deutschland.
Und hier ein Link zu den AGBs für Österreich.




HLP-Andy schrieb:


> Du kannst auch Click&Buy benutzen, da klappt der Bankeinzug bereits bei der ersten Bestellung. Das würde sich also zeitlich bis 18:00 Uhr noch ausgehen ein Konto zu erstellen und es damit zu kaufen.


Danke für die Info


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



b3bb1 schrieb:


> Was die Frage nicht beantwortet..
> Es kann von Samstag auf Sonntag enden oder am Sonntag die letzte Aktion starten.


Ausgehend von der letzten Aktion Anfang Dezember würde ich sagen, dass der letzte Tag von Sonntag auf Montag sein wird, nicht vergessen: Valve ist ein Amiunternehmen. Die richten sich also primär nach amerikanischen Zeiten, die neuen Angebote kommen bei denen daher zwischen 9-12 Uhr jeden Tag rein (Alaska/Hawaii mal außen vorlassend), sprich haben die Amis wenn die was Neues reinstellen noch den ganzen Tag Zeit dafür, von daher macht es nur Sinn, dass die - bei uns - am Sonntag um 18 Uhr nochmal was nachlegen ..... wenn sich das auf die "bis 3. Januar sind folgende PReise dauerhaft gültig ...." bezieht, dann kann man nur raten trotzdem auf Nummer sicher zu gehen und bis zum 3. Januar, also Sonntag 18 Uhr alle wichtigen EInkäufe zu erledigen, weil danach vielleicht doch die alten Preise gelten, aber irgendwie rechne ich da noch mit einem weiteren Tag aus dem oben genannten Grund.


----------



## Razor44 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



b3bb1 schrieb:


> Naja ich denk so 1-3 Werktage.
> Heute ist ja der 1. Werktag bzw. jetzt schon der zweite(zu lange die neuen Games gezockt)
> Also Morgen dürft spätestens abgebucht sein.



Jo das Geld ist jetzt weg..


----------



## kalkone (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

ich weis net ob ich mir bioshock kaufen soll.... 5euro sind zwar net viel aber doch zu viel um rumzugammeln^^


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



kalkone schrieb:


> ich weis net ob ich mir bioshock kaufen soll.... 5euro sind zwar net viel aber doch zu viel um rumzugammeln^^


Thehe, entscheid dich, um 18:00 gilt wieder der normale Preis - und mal ehrlich -> 5€ für ein Spiel wie Bioshock ist quasi geschenkt, ein Six-Pack Bier!


----------



## kalkone (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

oda n kasten öttinger 
naja dafür hab ich burnout schon halb durch^^


----------



## TiestiTechno (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Schon wieder nix 

In Amerika gibts noch Silent Hill Homecoming und King Arthur - The Role-playing Wargame


----------



## Dennisth (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Uii neue Angebote.

Für mich ist nicht wirklich was tolles dabei.

Ich hätte gerne Crysis® Maximum Edition für 10 Euro als Tagesangebot drin.

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## boerigard (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Ja, etwas schwach heute. Aber Mr. Robot ist ein netter Indie-Titel, ist für 2 Euro gekauft. Wenigstens mal die Demo anschauen.

Der Rest haut mich auch nicht vom Hocker. King Arthur - The Role-playing Wargame wäre schön, aber leider noch nicht in Deutschland erschienen (und daher auch nicht bei Steam verfügbar).

Mit Crysis kann man aber noch rechnen, denke ich. Wenn auch vielleicht nicht 75% off.


----------



## rebel4life (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Über ne holländische IP bekommst du das King Arthur Spiel, da sollte auch Clickandbuy gehen (gleiche Währung).


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Hmm, schade heute nix für mich dabei  

Stormrise wäre VIELLEICHT noch ganz witzig gewesen nur ums mal gespielt zu haben aber da Vista Only... tja so kann man seine Kunden auch vom kaufen abhalten


----------



## violinista7000 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Ein Call of Duty Pack oder Crysis wären doch gut gewesen... mal warten, die Server sind seit der Aktion in die Knie gezwungen


----------



## b3bb1 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Ausgehend von der letzten Aktion Anfang Dezember würde ich sagen, dass der letzte Tag von Sonntag auf Montag sein wird, nicht vergessen: Valve ist ein Amiunternehmen. Die richten sich also primär nach amerikanischen Zeiten, die neuen Angebote kommen bei denen daher zwischen 9-12 Uhr jeden Tag rein (Alaska/Hawaii mal außen vorlassend), sprich haben die Amis wenn die was Neues reinstellen noch den ganzen Tag Zeit dafür, von daher macht es nur Sinn, dass die - bei uns - am Sonntag um 18 Uhr nochmal was nachlegen ..... wenn sich das auf die "bis 3. Januar sind folgende PReise dauerhaft gültig ...." bezieht, dann kann man nur raten trotzdem auf Nummer sicher zu gehen und bis zum 3. Januar, also Sonntag 18 Uhr alle wichtigen EInkäufe zu erledigen, weil danach vielleicht doch die alten Preise gelten, aber irgendwie rechne ich da noch mit einem weiteren Tag aus dem oben genannten Grund.



Joa, genau deswegen Frag ich. Denke nicht das Valve die Sonntag Prime Time in den USA nicht berücksichtigt.
Wegen am Sonntag alles wichtige kaufen bin ich geteilter Meinung. Falls wirklich noch einer bis Montag kommt, wird das denk ich kein 0815 Deal sein wo sie Games anbieten die keiner will (so wie heute).


Ich bin ja schon fast froh das heute nichts dabei ist


----------



## goliath (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Uii neue Angebote.
> 
> Für mich ist nicht wirklich was tolles dabei.
> 
> ...



Da würde ich auf j.Fall auch noch zuschlagen


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Halte ich für unwahrscheinlich, EA macht nämlich nur teils bei der Steam Aktion mit. Ich persönlich würde mich ja über ein C&C Package, eine Art digitale Version von "C&D: The First Decade" freuen (dann aber inklusive C&C3 + Addon), aber das wird wohl beides nicht geschehen ..... EA ist halt 'n Saftladen, die könnten so viel jetzt umsetzen, viele von deren Games würden zum Budgetpreis via Steam bestimmt direkt die Topseller-Liste anführen, Dead Space hatte das ja gestern vorgemacht. :-/


----------



## violinista7000 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Halte ich für unwahrscheinlich, EA macht nämlich nur teils bei der Steam Aktion mit. Ich persönlich würde mich ja über ein C&C Package, eine Art digitale Version von "C&D: The First Decade" freuen (dann aber inklusive C&C3 + Addon), aber das wird wohl beides nicht geschehen ..... EA ist halt 'n Saftladen, die könnten so viel jetzt umsetzen, viele von deren Games würden zum Budgetpreis via Steam bestimmt direkt die Topseller-Liste anführen, Dead Space hatte das ja gestern vorgemacht. :-/



Die werden das später merken (hoffe ich), wenn die Zahlen kommen!


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Die werden das später merken (hoffe ich), wenn die Zahlen kommen!


Da kommen keine Zahlen, Valve veröffentlicht keine Verkaufszahlen seiner Steam-Plattform. Vielleicht unterm Tisch, wenn die wieder Werbung für Steam bei den Publishern machen werden denen Zahlen präsentiert, aber wir kriegen da nix zu sehen .... mich würde da nämlich auch mal brennend interessieren, was die so umsetzen über diese knapp 2 Wochen.


----------



## violinista7000 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Da kommen keine Zahlen, Valve veröffentlicht keine Verkaufszahlen seiner Steam-Plattform. Vielleicht unterm Tisch, wenn die wieder Werbung für Steam bei den Publishern machen werden denen Zahlen präsentiert, aber wir kriegen da nix zu sehen .... mich würde da nämlich auch mal brennend interessieren, was die so umsetzen über diese knapp 2 Wochen.



Das ist mir auch klar! Eigentlich wollte ich meinen: Wenn EA die Zahlen bekommt!


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Wie ich gerade leider feststellen mußte wurde in der deutschen Version von SniperElite die BulletCam entfernt. -.-



Ultimate long range head shot at Sniper Elite 1007m

Krasses Video! Das ist wahrscheinlich die BulletCam, oder? Wollte es mir gerade noch dazu kaufen. Gut dass ich nochmal bei YouTube und hier im Thread geschaut habe. Für 1€ ist es mir jetzt doch zu viel.. Doofe USK!

Das war bei Max Payne schon immer so toll...

Ach und Vorsicht an die Leute, die sich für Commanods 1+(Addon) und Teil 2 interessieren. Bei vielen Leute laufen die Spiele zu _schnell_! Ist mir jetzt bei Teil 1 nicht aufgefallen, aber ich kann nicht speichern. WTF! Commands und nicht speichern, nee ist klar. Man brauch nur im Forum gucken. Finde es zum Kotzen, aber das liegt eher am Entwickler und nicht an STEAM, aber dann brauch STEAM sowas auch nicht anbieten, wenn man weiß, dass es Probleme gibt und niemand denkt dran diese zu fixen. Soll ich mir ein Windows 98 Rechner anschaffen mit nem Athlon XP oder so?? menno


----------



## Dennisth (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Da kommen keine Zahlen, Valve veröffentlicht keine Verkaufszahlen seiner Steam-Plattform. Vielleicht unterm Tisch, wenn die wieder Werbung für Steam bei den Publishern machen werden denen Zahlen präsentiert, aber wir kriegen da nix zu sehen .... mich würde da nämlich auch mal brennend interessieren, was die so umsetzen über diese knapp 2 Wochen.



Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die mit so Aktionen einen massiven Gewinn haben. Wie war das mit derr Orange Box für 10 Euro? War da nicht die Meldung von über 300% mehr verkauften Exemplaren?

Schau dir doch einfach mal die Datenrate an:
Steam: Game and Player Statistics

Ich weiß ja nicht warum viele bei Steam meckern ABER ich finde Steam einfach nur klasse. Keine Probleme mit "Bitte neues Update laden" oder "Bitte CD einlegen" oder sonstiges.

Selbst wenn ich Windows neu installiere. Steam im selben Verzeichnis installieren updaten lassen und schon sind die Spiele wieder da.

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## Kreon (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Pace.Mr._Ace schrieb:


> Ach und Vorsicht an die Leute, die sich für Commanods 1+(Addon) und Teil 2 interessieren. Bei vielen Leute laufen die Spiele zu _schnell_!
> Soll ich mir ein Windows 98 Rechner anschaffen mit nem Athlon XP oder so?? menno



Mit dieser Software soll es laut einigen Foreneinträgen wieder spielbar sein.
Freegames.de - Freegames: CPU Grabber (Zubehör/Tools) kostenlos download
oder auch 
http://www.pcwelt.de/downloads/tools_utilities/system-utilities/34464/cpukiller3_10034/index.html

Das Problem trat übrigens auch schon mit einem Pentium 4 mit 3Ghz auf.


----------



## violinista7000 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Pace.Mr._Ace schrieb:


> Ultimate long range head shot at Sniper Elite 1007m
> 
> Krasses Video! Das ist wahrscheinlich die BulletCam, oder? Wollte es mir gerade noch dazu kaufen. Gut dass ich nochmal bei YouTube und hier im Thread geschaut habe. Für 1€ ist es mir jetzt doch zu viel.. Doofe USK!
> 
> ...



Das Problem hatte ich damals mit einem Pentium 4 @ 2 Ghz gehabt... Besonders in Commandos muss man in die Optionen sehen, es gibt die möglichkeit das Spiel langsamer laufen zu lassen. Für andere spiele, brauchs du ein Tool (siehe Post oben)


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Das Problem hatte ich damals mit einem Pentium 4 @ 2 Ghz gehabt... Besonders in Commandos muss man in die Optionen sehen, es gibt die möglichkeit das Spiel langsamer laufen zu lassen. Für andere spiele, brauchs du ein Tool (siehe Post oben)



Das mit dem Tool ist schon mal gut, wenn es funktioniert, aber was soll ich wegen dem speichern machen? Die Punkte sind im Menü nicht anklickbar. Ich kann wieder speichern noch laden. 

Diesen Thread habe ich gefunden:
Commandos Hinter feindlichen Linien VISTA speichern / laden - Eidosforum

Es liegt wohl an fehlenden Registry Einträgen. Ein User hat dort welche verlinkt, für Teil 1, aber die muss man dann wahrscheinlich noch selber anpassen, weil das Spiel ja über Steam läuft und nicht normal über die CD installiert wurde. Nur wie? Hat es irgendwer von euch über Steam gekauft und schon zum laufen gebracht? Ich würde das echt gerne mal wieder spielen...


```
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Pyro]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Pyro\Commandos]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Pyro\Commandos\1.0]
"DirCd"="D:\\COMANDOS"
"DirIns"="C:\\Games\\Commandos"
"Type"=dword:00000003
```


----------



## goliath (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Hmm schade, auch heute ist nichts für mich dabei 

Einzigste wäre noch Left for Dead 1, aber irgendwie hat mich die Demo nicht vom Hocker gerissen... 

wann kommt Crysis endlich


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



goliath schrieb:


> wann kommt Crysis endlich



ich will mw2 fürn zwanni


----------



## D!str(+)yer (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Ist hier wer aus dem Ausland der mir Max Payne 1+2 schenken möchten  *lieb guck*


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Osmos wäre interresant wegen der Musik und soll echt gut sein.

Left 4 Dead 1 wollt ich mir eigentlich auch kaufen (obwohl ich schon das 2er hab) aber ich will keine Cut Version  Wenns irgendeine möglichkeit gibt das Uncut zu machen kauf ichs


----------



## BigBubby (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Die angebote werden ja eher bescheidener als besser. haben die das ganze pulver schon verschossen?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Die angebote werden ja eher bescheidener als besser. haben die das ganze pulver schon verschossen?


Ich reche stark um Sylvester/NeuJahr und das Abschluswochenende mit einer Steigerung.


Btw, auch wenn es nicht explizit gelistet ist: Civ 4 Complete nun für 13,60 !


----------



## boerigard (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Hmm, etwas schwach heute, entweder ich habs schon oder es interessiert mich nicht.

Ok. kein Daily Deal aber trotzdem eine Empfehlung und erst kürzlich stark reduziert: Harvest: Massive Encounter für 1,99 Euro. Indie-Titel, eine Towerdefense-Variante mit massiven Gegnerhorden. IMO weitaus besser als der Graphikblender Defense Grid.


----------



## violinista7000 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Habe Max Payne 1+2 gekauft! für 5 € 

Edit: € 3,74


----------



## Rizzard (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Ich reche stark um Sylvester/NeuJahr und das Abschluswochenende mit einer Steigerung.



Ich denke auch das erst zum Neujahr bzw. zum Ende der Aktion wieder gute Angebot gemacht werden. Die Erstangebote waren nur um möglichst viele Käufer anzulocken.


----------



## INU.ID (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Verdammt, Max Payne 1+2 für jeweils 2,49€ oder als Bundle für* 3,74€* - aber natürlich mal wieder nicht fürs uns Germanen. *grml*

http://store.steampowered.com/?cc=ch

Naja, muß ich halt wieder den Schweizer Kollegen fragen ob er mir die Games "schenkt". 



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Habe Max Payne 1+2 gekauft! für 5 €



Du bist ein Witzbold, die 2 Games hättest du im Bundle für 3,74€ bekommen. 

http://store.steampowered.com/app/12140/

btw: du hast Post. *hust*


----------



## violinista7000 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Verdammt, Max Payne 1+2 für jeweils 2,49€ oder als Bundle für* 3,74€* - aber natürlich mal wieder nicht fürs uns Germanen. *grml*
> 
> The Steam Holiday Sale
> 
> ...



Mein Fehler! So viel Freude auf ein mal kann solche Sachen verursachen!

Ich habe es doch für € 3,74 gekauft.


----------



## Dennisth (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Hallo leute,

kann mir einer Left 4 dead 1 uncut (7,50 Euro) 2 mal zukommen lassen? Würde ihn direkt über PayPal bezahlen.

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## Rotax (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

hmmmm... sorry, hab auf einer falschen Seite gelesen


Aber um jeweils die Uncut Version zu haben rechts doch einfach die Steam Sprache auf Englisch umzustellen?!


----------



## INU.ID (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Nein, man muß das Game außerhalb deutschlands erworben haben. Dann ist es auch auf Deutsch uncut.


----------



## Dennisth (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

So habe mir gerade nochmal die Marktplatzregeln durchgelesen und leider darf ich keinen Topic im Bereich "Kaufgesuch" machen da Left 4 Dead ja im Ausland ab 18 ist. Schade.

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## INU.ID (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Tja, als deutscher Steam-User hat man es nicht leicht, auch nicht als vermeindlich Erwachsener. :/

Ist aber auch irgendwie toll zu wissen das es Spiele gibt die im Ausland (quasi weltweit) von Jugendlichen erworben und gespielt werden dürfen, und wir sie hier selbst als Erwachsene nicht kaufen dürfen/können.


----------



## Low (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Hab jetzt auch ein PayPal Konto. Jetzt kostet GTA4 aber wieder mehr ;(

Naja egal


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Verdammt, Max Payne 1+2 für jeweils 2,49€ oder als Bundle für* 3,74€* - aber natürlich mal wieder nicht fürs uns Germanen. *grml*
> 
> The Steam Holiday Sale
> 
> Naja, muß ich halt wieder den Schweizer Kollegen fragen ob er mir die Games "schenkt".



Lol also wenn ich den Link benutze kann ich Max Payne in den Warenkorb legen und auch die Left 4 Dead 1 Uncut Version. Bis zur Zahlungsmethode komme ich, aber dann kommt das mein Click & Buy Konto in Deutschland ist. 

Könnte das eventuell mit einem zweiten Schweizer Click & Buy Account (wieder auf mein Konto aber auf den Namen und die Adresse meines Onkels in der Schweiz ) funktionieren ? Ich würde dann natürlich einen neuen Steam Account erstellen und mir die Spiele als Geschenk schicken (man weiß ja nie  ) .

MFG


----------



## eVoX (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Einige sind hier schon Kaufsüchtig.


----------



## BigBubby (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

ja ist erschreckend wie leicht man mal eben noch 4 euro für nen game zückt und dnan noch 4 euro usw


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



eVoX schrieb:


> Einige sind hier schon Kaufsüchtig.



Wenn du ins Autohaus gehst und dir Neuwagen anschaust und der Geschäftsführer kommt und hält dir die Schlüssel für nen Mustang unter die Nase und sagt : Hier, Nagelneu, Nie Gefahren, Deal 100 % Legal, wenn sien sofort nehmen nur 100 € aber sie müssen ihn jetzt nehmen, da hinten stehter schaun se sich ihn an. Was machst du dann ? 

"Oh tut mir leid, schaue mich nur um." ? 

Dann schnappt man sich die Schlüssel und gibt dem Mann sein Geld.


----------



## BigBubby (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

naja von 50k€ auf 100€  ist was anderes wie von 50 auf 5. Da sind noch ein paar Zenhnerpotenzen mehr zwischen


----------



## rebel4life (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Schriftliches Angebot geben lassen.


----------



## Low (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Das* Valve Complete Pack* gibt's auch zum Schleuderpreis!




> *Einzelpreis: 176,06€
> Paketpreis: 89,99€
> Holiday Sale: -22,50€
> Gesamtpreis: 67,49€
> ...




Wer die games noch nicht hat, Half Life ist ein must have !


----------



## INU.ID (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



DiE_FiesE_FliesE schrieb:


> Könnte das eventuell mit einem zweiten Schweizer Click & Buy Account (wieder auf mein Konto aber auf den Namen und die Adresse meines Onkels in der Schweiz ) funktionieren ? Ich würde dann natürlich einen neuen Steam Account erstellen und mir die Spiele als Geschenk schicken (man weiß ja nie  ) .



Das Geschenk muß in dem Land in dem es gekauft wird verfügbar sein. Ergo müßte dein Onkel die Spiele in der Schweiz (Schweizer IP) kaufen und bezahlen. Ob es dann auch von einem deutschen Konto bezahlt werden kann weiß ich nicht, zumindest mit Click&Buy soll das angeblich funktionieren. Wichtig ist das es über eine Schweizer IP gekauft (Steam-Zweitaccount mit einer schweizer IP erstellen) wird. Manche nutzen Proxys oder VPNs, aber wenn du schon einen Onkel in der Schweiz hast.^^ 



Spoiler



Falls er nen Rechner am Internetz hat würde es theoretisch reichen mittels Team-Viewer von hier aus über seinen Rechner den Steam-Store zu besuchen (is ja dann so als würdest du in der Schweiz am Rechner sitzen).





BigBubby schrieb:


> ja ist erschreckend wie leicht man mal eben noch 4 euro für nen game zückt und dnan noch 4 euro usw


Naja, is ja auch kein Wunder. MW2 zb. kostet 50€, dafür bekomme ich 10-20 reduzierte "Schnäppchen-Titel" (und mit Bioshock, STALKER, BF2 usw auch nicht irgendwelche Crap-Games). Natürlich schlägt man da schneller zu.^^

Edit:

Folgendes fand ich gerade in einem Thread im Steam-Forum:



> "As the above said, you can just go to the US or UK steam store in your browser and purchase it.. You don't even need a VPN or anything. Obviously doing this, you can't use paypal(without a matching address). But it does indeed work with a credit card."


Quelle: Steam Users' Forums - View Single Post - Don't See it - Australia

Man brauch also einfach nur über den Browser in den UK-Shop (The Steam Holiday Sale) oder den US-Shop (The Steam Holiday Sale) zu gehen und kann mittels Kreditkarte ganz normal die Spiele kaufen, ohne über eine speziellen Proxy bzw VPN zu gehen? Mit einem deutschen Account?

Interessant. Is irgendwie total an mir vorbei gegangen.^^


----------



## alexausmdorf (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Mann ich will endlich n Crysis Pack, n Prince of Persia Pack und MW2 billiger.   *träumträumträum*


----------



## Dennisth (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Guten Abend,

ich suche gerade einen netten Steam-User mit PayPal der NICHT in Deutschland sitzt. Habe da ein paar fragen an sie/ihn. *pfeif*

Wäre nett wenn sich der/die Person bei mir via PN melden würde. 

Danke und noch eine schöne nacht.

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## riedochs (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Diejenigen die sich wie ich das ID Pack gekauft haben sollten sich das hier noch ziehen: Downloads for ZDoom

Damit ist Doom, Doom II, Heretic, Hexen usw. wesentlich besser spielbar und konfigurierbar.

Wer L4D uncut will sollte einfach hier in den Fred schauen, ein paar Seiten vorher ist beschrieben wie es geht.


----------



## goliath (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Morgen !

Habt ihrs schon gesehen ???

Jetzt ist heute auf einmal auch Call of Duty 5 als Daily Deal vorhanden !!!

Preis: 24,99 €

Boah, mir juckt is sowas von in den Fingern 

Aber ich habe hier jetzt schon Dead Space und Burnout Paradise "rumliegen", wann soll ich das alles zocken ??? Muss ja schließlich nächste Woche auch wieder arbeiten 

PS: Wer hat CoD 5 und kann mir sagen, ob es sich lohnt dafür 25 Euronen auszugeben ????

UND ob es geschnitten ist oder ob ich über UK etc. bestellen sollte ?

THX

EDIT: OMG über UK/US umgerechnet nur noch ca. 17 Euronen.... argh


----------



## rebel4life (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Wer braucht denn schon Cod 5, wenn es Cod MW2 gibt?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Wer braucht denn schon Cod 5, wenn es Cod MW2 gibt?


Kommt drauf an, wenn man einen Rest Geschmack/Anstand hat zockt man halt irgendwas anderes antatt MW2. 



Offtopic: Mhhh .... mein ClickandBuy-Account funzt grad irgendwie net, schon seit gestern Abend. Hat noch wer Probleme? :'-(

Jemand vom Support meint, es könnte an einem Sicherheitsupdate liegen was die da grade am draufpacken sind auf ihre System ...... so ein Dreck, kann mir das Civ 4 Package net ordern bricht jedes Mal mit ner Fehlermeldung jetzt ab wenn ich irgendwo irgendwas damit kaufen will, und ich krieg erst im neuen Jahr meine neue Kreditkarte meiner Bank zugeschickt, fail. >_<


----------



## goliath (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Wer braucht denn schon Cod 5, wenn es Cod MW2 gibt?



Cod 6 habe ich ja, genauso wie Cod 4...

für 17 Euronen reizt mich das schon, aber ist es dann wirklich uncut ?


----------



## INU.ID (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Offtopic: Mhhh .... mein ClickandBuy-Account funzt grad irgendwie net, schon seit gestern Abend. Hat noch wer Probleme? :'-(


Mein Kollege aus der Schweiz kann auch seit gestern Nachmittag/Abend keine Games mehr über Steam kaufen, weder mit PayPal noch mit seiner Kreditkarte. (Edit: mittlerweile geht es wieder)

@goliath: Wenn du es außerhalb Deutschland (zb. U$) kaufst es es ganz sicher uncut.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Mhhhh .... wirsch.


Bei mir gehts immer noch nicht, ich habe mir jetzt aber lustigerweise mit dem selben ClickandBuy-Account über einen Steam-Zweitaccount einfach selber das Spiel kaufen und schenken können, obwohl der C&B-Account bei meinem Steam-Mainaccount immer noch abgelehnt wird ..... "Interessant" >_<


Hab jetzt ne Mail an den Support geschickt, da mir das einfach zu umständlich ist .... naja, wenigstens hab ich es jetzt, knapp 13 Euro beim dem Eh-schon-Sparpaket gespart (statt Sonderpreis 26€ nun 13,60€, das wäre in 3 stunden wieder vorbei gewesen )


----------



## goliath (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Hmm also ich werd mir Cod5 wohl doch net holen.

Singleplayer rockt bestimmt, sind aber auch nur ca. 5-6 Stunden Spielzeit was man so liest.

Und Multiplayer reizt mich bei dem Titel nicht so (Trailer usw angeschaut)

Da bleib ich doch lieber bei MW2 und spare mir die 17Euronen..

ABER ES JUCKT SO IN DEN FINGERN Aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh


----------



## Rizzard (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Das World at War Angebot gab es vor einem Jahr schon mal für 25 Euro. Von daher war die Idee nicht einmal neu.


----------



## Dennisth (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

So hab mir jetzt einfach per VPN auf UK L4D gekauft. Ging ganz einfach und wenn nochmal sowas kommt wird es einfach wieder gemacht ist ja nicht verboten.

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## Kreon (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Dennisth schrieb:


> So hab mir jetzt einfach per VPN auf UK L4D gekauft. Ging ganz einfach und wenn nochmal sowas kommt wird es einfach wieder gemacht ist ja nicht verboten.
> 
> mfg
> Dennisth



Welchen VPN Anbieter hast du genommen? Kostet das etwas?


----------



## Dennisth (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Habe FocusVPN genommen. Hat mich grob 2,50 Euro für 10 Tage VPN gekostet. Ist es aber wert.


----------



## Jor-El (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Ich spar mir die 2,50€ und gehe über die US Seite auf Steam. Gebe dann bei meinen Kreditkarten-Infos nen US Bundesstaat an und gut ist. Bei dem Dollarkurs krieg ich quasi ne uncut Version günstiger.


----------



## Kreon (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Habe FocusVPN genommen. Hat mich grob 2,50 Euro für 10 Tage VPN gekostet. Ist es aber wert.



Thx, werds beim nächsten interessanten Angebot mal testen.


----------



## violinista7000 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Shade da ist nicht da für mich!!!

Wo ist der Crysispack, COD Pack, usw...?


----------



## rebel4life (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



> Shattered Horizon benötigt DirectX 10, eine DirectX 10 kompatible Grafikkarte und Windows Vista oder Windows 7.



Die Dx10 Karte fehlt mir.

Wäre das Spiel es überhaupts wert?


----------



## boerigard (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Wow, bis auf Half-Life: Source hab ich schon alles.
Die Deals sind aber auch nicht besonders gut: SF4 gab/gibt es in anderen Stores schon für 50% off. Und Medieval II: Total War hab ich vor ein paar Tagen doch erst für 2,50 Euro bei Steam gekauft (warum jetzt als Daily Deal?).

Im US-Store gibt es noch die Crysis Maximum Edition für 40 Dollar. Auch nicht günstig.

Kann im nächsten Jahr nur besser werden.


----------



## AlexP (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

crysis kommt!
zumindest bei den amis
einfach hinten cc=us an den link hängen.

The Steam Holiday Sale

noch is der preis nich unten

The Steam Holiday Sale
da is das aber bei den deals drin !?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



boerigard schrieb:


> Wow, bis auf Half-Life: Source hab ich schon alles.
> Die Deals sind aber auch nicht besonders gut: SF4 gab/gibt es in anderen Stores schon für 50% off. Und Medieval II: Total War hab ich vor ein paar Tagen doch erst für 2,50 Euro bei Steam gekauft (warum jetzt als Daily Deal?).
> 
> Im US-Store gibt es noch die Crysis Maximum Edition für 40 Dollar. Auch nicht günstig.
> ...


Wat ? Pah, das wird erst nächstes Jahrzehnt wieder besser werden bei Steam ..... 


Das Crysis Package ist aber echt irgendwie lächerlich, $40 ....


----------



## D!str(+)yer (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Wieder nix dabei 

Die Angebote werden echt immer schlechter.


----------



## AlexP (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

sucht mal bei steam deutsch nach crysis maximum edition
16,98 €

aber der link geht nich so recht

http://store.steampowered.com/sub/989/

edit:
us seite 

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              $59.98
                            $39.99
                            -$26.40                                                 
                                                       Individual price
                            Package price
                            Holiday Sale                                                 


*$13.59*
*Cost to you


und nun auf deutsch

*49,98€
49,98€
-33,--€ 
 Individual price
Package price
Holiday  Sale 


*16,98€*
*Cost to you*


33,--€
 You save

ach herje !
alle games sind 75% nun off !
guckt euch das ma an !
hammer !


----------



## boerigard (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Ok. jetzt haben sie die Preise nach unten korrigiert:
SF4 9,49 Euro.
Crysis Max Edition 16,98 Euro (so jetzt können alle Crysis kaufen, die darauf gewartet haben)
Shattered Horizon 4,99 Euro (hoffentlich kommen dadurch viele neue Spieler dazu)
Half-Life: Source 2,49 Euro

Das ist schon besser. Trotzdem hab ich alles schon.


----------



## AlexP (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

ist die us version von crysis anders als die deutsche?
hab schon crysis + warhead auf deutsch dvd non-steam


----------



## INU.ID (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Jap, die 25% off Games wurden jetzt um 75% reduziert. So sehen die Preise schon besser aus. Im UK-Store kostet das Crysis Pack umgerechnet 11,47€.


----------



## violinista7000 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



AlexP schrieb:


> sucht mal bei steam deutsch nach crysis maximum edition
> 16,98 €
> 
> aber der link geht nich so recht
> ...



Ich lande immer nicht bei den Angebot, wie hast du das gemacht?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=175268&d=1262281391


----------



## INU.ID (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Komisch, wenn ich über die Schweiz (http://store.steampowered.com/?cc=ch) in den Steam-Store gehe kostet das Crysis-Pack stolze 20,38€, das ist ja noch teurer als bei uns?

Und FarCry 2 kostet in den USA 9,99$ (6,96€) und bei uns 15€. Ich glaub die Würfeln einfach darum was wo für wieviel angeboten wird.


----------



## goliath (31. Dezember 2009)

Crysis für 13,59 Dollar...

Das sind umgerechnet gerade mal ca. 10 Euro !!!

Werd mal direkt versuchen mit Kreditkarte das über USA zu bekommen ...

Für DEN Preis auf jeden FALL !!!

Hmmm wenn ich das bestellen will, meckert der dass ich nicht in dem richtigen Land wohnen würde.

Ich habe beim Kauf die Deutsche Adresse angegeben, da die Kreditkarte auch darauf läuft...

Wenn ich jetzt USA angeben muss ich ja ankreuzen, dass ich "dort zur zeit wohne".

Tue ich ja aber net  

Macht man sich damit "strafbar" ???
Verstößt man gegen Steam Regeln ???
Nicht dass nachher mein Account gesperrt wird !


----------



## AlexP (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



goliath schrieb:


> Hmmm wenn ich das bestellen will, meckert der dass ich nicht in dem richtigen Land wohnen würde.
> 
> Ich habe beim Kauf die Deutsche Adresse angegeben, da die Kreditkarte auch darauf läuft...
> 
> ...



ich glaub solange nummer+besitzer stimmen, is denen das egal.
hauptsache das geld kommt an.

hab auch us adresse gemacht + creditcard.
funzt bisher einwandfrei


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Also .... irgendwie haben die scheinbar um 18 Uhr vergessen gehabt die Preise zu senken bevor die Tagesangebote on gingen .... na wenigstens stimmts jetzt. ^^ Street Fighter 4 für unter 10€ ...... 3, 2, 1 ...

<- Seins


----------



## Dennisth (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Hmm wieso müsst ihr jetzt alle was kaufen und runterladen  ich kriege keine DL-Rate 

Mal wieder totale Überlastung 

Steam macht mich noch arm. So viele Spiele so wenig zeit.

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## XFX9800GTX+ (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich hab (bis jetzt^^)
> 
> GTA IV für 7,49€
> STALKER Clear Sky für 4,99€
> ...


wo? ich sehe es nur für 30€^^(gta)


----------



## violinista7000 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



XFX9800GTX+ schrieb:


> wo? ich sehe es nur für 30€^^(gta)



Da hast du leider das Angebot verpasst!


----------



## Dennisth (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



XFX9800GTX+ schrieb:


> wo? ich sehe es nur für 30€^^(gta)



Bitte auf das Datum des Postings schauen. Es war eine einmalige Aktion für 24 Stunden.

Du bist leider zu spät.

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## XFX9800GTX+ (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

achso naja schade Thx^^


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

ist Oddworld: Abe's Exoddus in deutschland uncut?? finde nix mit google. gibt wahrscheinlich keine cut version oder wie schauts aus? jemand eine ahnung? 

mfg


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Abnd und gutes neues Jahr an alle 

Geht bei einem von euch noch Click and Buy als bezahlung für Steam Games ? 

Ich wollte mir grade Street Figher IV, Half Life 1 : Source, Shattered Horizon und die Crysis Maximum Edition kaufen und hab als bezahlung wie immer Click and Buy mit meinem eingespeicherten Konto gewählt. Vorgestern ging das auch noch, nur heute kommt auf einmal die Fehlermeldung : "Ihr Kauf konnte nicht abgeschlossen werden.
Die Zahlungsautorisierung ist fehlgeschlagen. Wählen Sie eine andere Zahlungsmethode."

Hat noch jemand das Problem ? Will die Spiele haben 

MFG DFF


----------



## rebel4life (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Lohnt sich Shattered Horizon denn jetzt oder ist das eher ein kurzes Vergnügen? Könnte es halt nur mit ner 9300M GS spielen, denn meine 7800GT hat kein Dx10...


----------



## b3bb1 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



DiE_FiesE_FliesE schrieb:


> Abnd und gutes neues Jahr an alle
> 
> Geht bei einem von euch noch Click and Buy als bezahlung für Steam Games ?
> 
> ...



Also ich hab grad mit Click n Buy bezahlt, keine Probleme.


----------



## Player007 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Also Shattered Horizon wäre auch nochmal geil, aber ich glaube das zocken zu wenige. Aber ich weiß es nicht^^
Habe auch schon relativ viel gekauft  (World of Goo, World in Conflict, Cogs, Osmos, The Orange Box)

Gruß


----------



## goliath (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Frohes Neues erstmal 

Bin noch am grübeln was ich so kaufen soll


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



DiE_FiesE_FliesE schrieb:


> Abnd und gutes neues Jahr an alle
> 
> Geht bei einem von euch noch Click and Buy als bezahlung für Steam Games ?
> 
> ...


Frohes Neues, grad zurcük vom Suff, erm, der Feier. 


Dein Problem ist bekannt, schick dem Steam Support ne Fehlermeldung, die enstperren dir das Ganze wieder in ein paar Stunden.


Hatte ich auch vorhin gehabt das Problem, irgendwas läuft bei valve grad massiv falsch:


Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Mhhhh .... wirsch.
> 
> 
> Bei mir gehts immer noch nicht, ich habe mir jetzt aber lustigerweise mit dem selben ClickandBuy-Account über einen Steam-Zweitaccount einfach selber das Spiel kaufen und schenken können, obwohl der C&B-Account bei meinem Steam-Mainaccount immer noch abgelehnt wird ..... "Interessant" >_<
> ...


----------



## riedochs (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Hier mal ein Test zu Shattered Horizon Test: Shattered Horizon - Weltraumballerei im Test & Video | PC | Action | GameStar.de

Ich spar es mir.


----------



## boerigard (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Lohnt sich Shattered Horizon denn jetzt oder ist das eher ein kurzes Vergnügen? Könnte es halt nur mit ner 9300M GS spielen, denn meine 7800GT hat kein Dx10...


Also die 9300M GS dürfte viel zu schwach sein. Auch auf niedrigster Auflösung und allen Details auf low wird es wohl unter 10 Fps bleiben (wenn es überhaupt läuft). Die "Minimum System Requirements" sind mit einer 8800GT oder HD 3870 sehr realistisch angegeben.

Lohnt Shattered Horizon? Es ist kein CoD oder UT, weder in Map-Auswahl, noch Waffenauswahl, noch Game-Speed (kein Run-N-Gun oder Twitsch-Shooter). Die Kämpfe sind langsamer und taktischer. Und es macht einfach Spaß durch Zero-G zu düsen.

Wen eine fünf Euro Ausgabe nicht an den Bettelstab bringt und auch mal was anderes spielen will, soll sie investieren.
Wer für fünf Euro mindestens einen Blockbuster wie GTA IV oder Battlefield erwartet, soll es sein lassen, er wird enttäuscht werden.


----------



## goliath (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Morgen !

Lohnt sich Street Fighter ??

Lt. der Beschreibung läuft das NICHT auf Onboard Grafik ???

Ist das richtig ??? 

Kann ich das also aufm HTPC mit 785G Chipsatz nicht zocken ?


----------



## boerigard (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



goliath schrieb:


> Lohnt sich Street Fighter ??


Für den Preis auf jeden Fall. Top-Prügelspiel und aufm PC sowieso ohne Konkurrenz. Aber man braucht mindestens ein gutes Gamepad (XBox 360-Pad oder ein PSX-Pad) mit Tastatur kommt wenig Freude auf.



> Lt. der Beschreibung läuft das NICHT auf Onboard Grafik ???
> Ist das richtig ???
> Kann ich das also aufm HTPC mit 785G Chipsatz nicht zocken ?


Keine Ahnung, könnte aber eng werden. Es gibt aber ein SF4 Benchmark-Programm, einfach mal googlen.


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Habt ihr euer Half-Life: Source schon auf uncut stellen können?

z.B. mit dieser Methode:
HLP Forum - Wie bekomme ich HL:Source UNCUT?
_Siehe Post (_#_9) von Tacticer!  
_ 
Wenn es noch funktioniert, würde ich es auch noch kaufen. Wäre cool, wenn einer von euch, der es gekauft hat sich mal dazu äußern kann. 



goliath schrieb:


> Kann ich das also aufm HTPC mit 785G Chipsatz nicht zocken ?



Ich denke schon, dass es möglich ist. Soll ich es denn mal testen für dich? 

Habe gerade nur eine Onboard im Rechner...



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Frohes Neues, grad zurcük vom Suff, erm, der Feier.


Wünsche ich euch auch noch^^, aber wenn du es um 5 Uhr heute Morgen noch geschafft hast, dich an den Rechner zu setzen und diesen Beitrag zu verfassen, habt ihr eindeutig zu wenig getrunken. Ich jedenfalls hab keine Ahnung, wann ich zu Hause war. 




elCh schrieb:


> Gta 4 und Mirros Edge hab ich mir selbst geholt.
> Alles andere hat mir leider bis jetzt noch nicht zugesagt.
> Mal schauen was noch kommt



Bin auch gespannt, was da noch kommt! 

Für mich selbst habe ich bis jetzt folgende Games gekauft:
-Mirror's Edge
-Prey (gefällt mir richtig gut. schon länger als ich das mal gespielt habe)
-Commandos 1, 2 und 3
-World of Goo

GTA IV auch, aber das landet dann wohl bei ebay oder so, weil ich die normale Version noch hier zu Hause liegen habe.


----------



## elCh (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Gta 4 und Mirros Edge hab ich mir selbst geholt.
Alles andere hat mir leider bis jetzt noch nicht zugesagt.
Mal schauen was noch kommt


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Pace.Mr._Ace schrieb:


> Wünsche ich euch auch noch^^, aber wenn du es um 5 Uhr heute Morgen noch geschafft hast, dich an den Rechner zu setzen und diesen Beitrag zu verfassen, habt ihr eindeutig zu wenig getrunken. Ich jedenfalls hab keine Ahnung, wann ich zu Hause war.


Ich kann Alk ganz gut ab, auch wennsmal viel wird, wenn ich mal was trinke, dann exzessiv, ganz einfach. Hab auch noch nie nen Kater gehabt, ein paar Stunden pennen und mir gehts wieder gut, hab wohl die Leber eines ausgewachsenen Bullen ..... und ich war zu Hause weil ich ganz leicht nach Alk gestunken hab, da hatte wer Sektduschen verteilt und da schon einige weg waren dachte ich mir es ist Zeit nach Hause zu stiefeln und zu duschen. 




Bin übrigens mal gespannt, was Valve zu Neujahr gleich raushauen wird.


----------



## eVoX (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Pace.Mr._Ace schrieb:


> GTA IV auch, aber das landet dann wohl bei ebay oder so, weil ich die normale Version noch hier zu Hause liegen habe.



Wieso kaufst du dir GTA IV wenn du es schon hast?


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



eVoX schrieb:


> Wieso kaufst du dir GTA IV wenn du es schon hast?



Weil es bei Amazon dafür auf jeden Fall mehr gibt, als 7,50€! 



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Ich kann Alk ganz gut ab, auch wennsmal viel wird, wenn ich mal was trinke, dann exzessiv, ganz einfach. Hab auch noch nie nen Kater gehabt, ein paar Stunden pennen und mir gehts wieder gut, hab wohl die Leber eines ausgewachsenen Bullen .....





Ich ja eigentlich auch, aber oft ist es dann so, dass man zu später Stunde dann doch mal wieder übertreiben muss. Zumindest bei mir, aber einen Kater habe ich auch nicht. Mir geht es blendend soweit. Mein Kumpel liegt jedenfalls immer noch um und schläft.



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Bin übrigens mal gespannt, was Valve zu Neujahr gleich raushauen wird.



Ich auch. Ein paar Euros habe ich mit Sicherheit noch übrig. Besonders bei solchen Preisen! Wurde die Spiele uns Gamern jemals so hinterhe geworfen? Ich glaube nicht. 



eVoX schrieb:


> richtig?



Ja, ist nicht verwerflich, oder? Ist aber eh offtopic hier...

btw.:
*Habt ihr euer Half-Life: Source schon auf uncut stellen können?*


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



eVoX schrieb:


> Wieso kaufst du dir GTA IV wenn du es schon hast?


Weil man über Steam weniger Probleme hat ?! Keine Patches mehr ziehen, nie mehr Disc suchen, nie mehr neu installieren, man hat immer seine Steam-Freunde per Shift+Tab auf Abruf, keine Disc kann einem mehr kaputt gehen ..... hab mir auch schon einige Spiele für Steam neu zugelegt obwohl ich sie schon hab, die Disc kann man dann ja weiterverticken.


----------



## eVoX (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Hmm, aber aus deinem Text lese ich heraus, dass du es bei Steam gekauft hast und jetzt willste es verkaufen, richtig?



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Weil man über Steam weniger Probleme hat ?! Keine Patches mehr ziehen, nie mehr Disc suchen, nie mehr neu installieren, man hat immer seine Steam-Freunde per Shift+Tab auf Abruf, keine Disc kann einem mehr kaputt gehen ..... hab mir auch schon einige Spiele für Steam neu zugelegt obwohl ich sie schon hab, die Disc kann man dann ja weiterverticken.



Ich weiß das auch, du hast es aber nicht ganz so verstanden wie ich glaub ich.


----------



## INU.ID (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Kennt jemand die ungefähre Spielzeit von Multiwinia + Darwinia ? Weil auf den YT Vids schauts ganz witzig aus, aber wenns nach 1h vorbei is wären mir auch "zweifuffzig" zu viel dafür.^^

Edit: Ah, drüben gibts ja nen Test


> Alles in allem bietet Darwinia unterhaltsame Stunden in einer ästhetisch einzigartigen Spielwelt. Es überzeugt aber nicht auf ganzer Linie, da es auf Dauer zu wenig Abwechslug und Spieltiefe bietet. Dafür entschädigt der faire Preis


Darwinia@PCG

Gekauft.


----------



## b3bb1 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Pace.Mr._Ace schrieb:


> Habt ihr euer Half-Life: Source schon auf uncut stellen können?
> 
> z.B. mit dieser Methode:
> HLP Forum - Wie bekomme ich HL:Source UNCUT?
> ...



Ist HL Source überhaupt cut? Ich glaub nämlich nicht.
Normal schreibt doch Steam immer drunter " Low Violence Version" wenns Cut ist. Aber hier steht nix.


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



b3bb1 schrieb:


> Ist HL Source überhaupt cut? Ich glaub nämlich nicht.
> Normal schreibt doch Steam immer drunter " Low Violence Version" wenns Cut ist. Aber hier steht nix.



Ich zitiere mal:
_
"Das Spiel erschien zunächst ungeschnitten, doch inziwischen ist unter dem Steam-Updatenotizen ein Eintrag vermerkt: "adding a low-violence option for low violence users". Also wird die deutsche Version vor dem ersten Spielgenuss durch dieses Update zensiert: Nachdem man das Spiel heruntergeladen hat, muss man - und zwar zwingend, vor dem ersten Spielstart - ein Update herunterladen, welches das Spiel zensiert. 

Im Gegensatz zur Steamversion vom originalen *Half-Life* bekam *man Half-Life: Source* (kurz HL:S) auch mit englischen Einstellungen nicht ungeschnitten, man muss daher als deutscher Benutzer den "Source Violent Patch" benutzen."_ 

Quelle: Schnittberichte.com

Kommt schon Leute, irgendwer hat sich das Game doch bestimmt geholt und kann mal etwas dazu sagen, oder?

Wäre demjenigen echt dankbar, weil ich mich bis um 6 Uhr entscheiden muss, denn dann kommen ja wieder neue Angebote.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



eVoX schrieb:


> Hmm, aber aus deinem Text lese ich heraus, dass du es bei Steam gekauft hast und jetzt willste es verkaufen, richtig?


Nun, er hat das Spiel schon und will seine Disc-gebundene Ladenfassung verticken glaube ich ...... aber läuft da nicht dieser Live-for-Windows Ranz und der Rockstar-Asozialen-Klub mit drauf, wo man sich und das Game hat registrieren müssen ?! Verkauf könnte daher wohl schwer werden ..... naja.


Persönlich fände ich es ja mal sehr "sozial" von Valve wenn man als "guter" Kunde mit etlichen Steam-Games einfach bereits im laden gekaufte Non-Steam-Spiele die aber auch auf Steam angeboten werden einfach auch auf seinen Steam-Account registrieren könnte und wie ein bei Steam erworbenes Game bebnutzen kann, bei einigen wenigen Games geht das ja ..... hätte Vorteile, nie mehr Disc-Jockey spielen z.B., nie mehr verzweifelt nach einem Patch für ein älteres Game suchen .... auch die Publisher hätten was davon: Mehr registrierte Games! Abseits von Steam oder Kopierschutzzwängen habe ich noch nie freiwillig einen Spielekey registriert, so könnten sich die Publisher einen größeren Pool validierter Lizenzen aufbauen, so viel Mehraufwand für Valve/Steam wäre das jetzt auch nicht, die Server stehen dafür ja eh bereit .... wenn nich gerade wieder wie bekloppt massenhaft wie derzeit gekauft und geladen wird! 




Pace.Mr._Ace schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal:
> _
> "Das Spiel erschien zunächst ungeschnitten, doch inziwischen ist unter dem Steam-Updatenotizen ein Eintrag vermerkt: "adding a low-violence option for low violence users". Also wird die deutsche Version vor dem ersten Spielgenuss durch dieses Update zensiert: Nachdem man das Spiel heruntergeladen hat, muss man - und zwar zwingend, vor dem ersten Spielstart - ein Update herunterladen, welches das Spiel zensiert.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm .... wenn es die selbe Version ist wie Anno 2006 im "Weihnachtspaket" im Einzelhandel dann ist das Ding geschnitten. Ist schon wieder 3 Jährchen her seit ich es gespielt hat, aber ich glaube die Leichen sind nach ein paar Sekunden direkt verschwunden + kein/kaum Blut, das wars dann so weit glaube ich .... kann bei der jetzt angebotenen Version nicht weiterhelfen da ich HL: Source wie gesagt schon hab und ein weiterer Kauf nonsense wäre.


----------



## INU.ID (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Also ich habs gestern nur kurz angespielt, an Blut kann ich mich nicht erinnern (vermutlich weil ich keins gesehen hab), aber das die Leichen schnell verschwunden sind weiß ich noch. Aber was genau willst du wissen? Du hast doch schon alles gesagt. Laß es dir von nem Ausländer giften wenn dir uncut so wichtig ist.

Ich habs letzte Nacht ganz normal im deutschen Store gekauft. Ich meine, kommt schon, es ist HL1, scheiß auf uncut. (oder zieh den SWP)


----------



## aXwin (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Erstma frohes neues!
Also ich finde die Deals diesmla super. Habe mir fast alle dailydeals von gestern auf heute geholt. bis auf medieval und multiwinia. Und klasse ist ja das man bei shattered horizon sogar noch 3 besucherpässe bekommt


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Aber was genau willst du wissen? Du hast doch schon alles gesagt. Laß es dir von nem Ausländer giften wenn dir uncut so wichtig ist.


Ob man das Spiel noch uncut Patchen kann, wie es z.B. in dem Link beschrieben ist? Auch wenn es nur HL ist, regt mich die Tatsache einfach auf, weshalb ich als Erwachsener mir so ein cut Zeug kaufen "muss"!!

Jemand mit Wohnsitz außerhalb Deutschland kenne ich leider nicht (mehr)... 

Nachtrag: Habe gerade nochmal bei Schnittberichte.com reingeschaut und genauer gelesen und bei manchem könnte ich echt die Krise bekommen. Da hört der Spaß auf. So macht auch kein HL1 spaß!

"Sämtliche Leichen verschwinden sofort nach dem Ableben - im Original war dies nur bei zerfetzten Gegnern (etwa durch Granaten) der Fall. Hier lösen sich alle leblosen Körper auf. "


----------



## INU.ID (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Ich bin da ja grundsätzlich deiner Meinung bezüglich der blöden Zensur, aber es ist eben doch "nur" HL1. Ich besorg mir Cut-Games ja auch lieber uncut aus dem Ausland bzw. über "Ausländer", aber bei HL1:Source für 2,49€ war mir das egal. Neben Sniper Elite, *zensiert* (und das nicht wegen Blut sondern der BulletCam), ist HL:S das einzige Cut-Game in meiner Steam-Sammlung. Damit kann ich leben.^^


Edit: Beiträge entfernt, Posting zensiert. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Mass Effekt & Portal sehen interessant aus.
Lohnt sich das?
Kann mir wer was dazu erzählen?


----------



## boerigard (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Ok. schön Mass Effect für 3,75 Euro. War klar, dass das kommt.
Ansonsten nichts dabei.
Devil May Cry 4 hätten sie ruhig 50% off geben können.
Kauf ich heute schon wieder nichts.


----------



## Rizzard (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Mass Effekt & Portal sehen interessant aus.
> Lohnt sich das?
> Kann mir wer was dazu erzählen?



Also ich fand Mass Effect damals von der Story her einfach genial. Und Portal ist zwischendurch auch ganz funny.


----------



## AlexP (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

unglaublich aber devil may cry is auf der deutschen steam seite günstiger als im amiland.


----------



## Player007 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Mass Effekt & Portal sehen interessant aus.
> Lohnt sich das?
> Kann mir wer was dazu erzählen?



Portal kann ich dir mal broadcasten, dann kannste dir nen bild von machen 

@ topic

Ja so Devil May Cry hätten sie mindestens auf 10€ runtersetzen können.

Gruß


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Mass Effekt & Portal sehen interessant aus.
> Lohnt sich das?
> Kann mir wer was dazu erzählen?


Ja, ich kann dir dazu was erzählen: Wer diese beiden Top-Games zu DEM Preis nicht kauft wenn er sie noch nicht hat der ist einfach selten bescheuert. 

Eventuell wäre die Orange Bix was für dich, wenn du Portal eh noch nicht hast .... kommt drauf an, welche Games du schon hast.


----------



## boerigard (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Mass Effekt & Portal sehen interessant aus.


Lohnt sich beides.
Zu Portal gibt es eine Demo:
Portal: First Slice on Steam
Und Mass Effect sollte man wenigstens mal gespielt (auch wenn ich es selbst nicht so toll fand).


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

RedLynx Trials 2: Second Edition werde ich mir für den Preis wohl noch kaufen, ist eigentlich ganz ok das Spiel. Mein Bruder hat es schon länger. Damas für 15€ im Laden gekauft^^

Ist das Game Zombie Driver zensiert in Deutschland? Nee, oder?

Nachtrag 00:44 UHR: Nein, ist es nicht. Ganz cool das Spiel!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Ja, ich kann dir dazu was erzählen: Wer diese beiden Top-Games zu DEM Preis nicht kauft wenn er sie noch nicht hat der ist einfach selten bescheuert.
> 
> Eventuell wäre die Orange Bix was für dich, wenn du Portal eh noch nicht hast .... kommt drauf an, welche Games du schon hast.




Jaaa, is gut 
Sind beide gekauft ^^

Orange Box lohnt sich nicht, hab quasi alles außer Portal davon


----------



## rebel4life (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Portal lohnt sich auf jeden Fall für die, die es noch nicht haben.

Devil may cry 4 ist zu teuer, ich hab es für 14,73€ aus England schicken lassen, könnte morgen ankommen, ansonsten halt bis 3 König.


----------



## goliath (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Nabend !

Also ich habe heute mittag noch zugeschlagen mit Crysis 

Heute ist eher nichts für mich dabei, schade. Aber eigentlich auch ganz gut, nicht schon wieder Geld ausgeben 

PS: Auf UK/US gibts das DOOM Packet als Daily Deal !!! Evtl. interessierts ja jmd. ?!


----------



## INU.ID (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Hm, um 17:57Uhr habe ich noch fix das Crysis-Pack gekauft. Doch als es nach der erfolgreichen Zahlung von PayPal wieder zurück zu Steam ging erhielt ich eine Fehlermeldung. Nun hat Steam zwar mein Geld einkassiert, aber ich habe kein Crysis-Pack erhalten.

Und wenn ich jetzt etwas kaufen möchte erhalte ich schon in Steam beim Punkt "Zahlung" eine Fehlermeldung. :/


----------



## Kreon (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Wollte gerade bei Mass Effect zuschlagen und per PayPal bezahlen, mit folgendem Ergebnis:


> Bei der Initialisierung oder Aktualisierung Ihrer Transaktion scheint ein Fehler aufgetreten zu sein. Bitte warten Sie einen Moment, und versuchen Sie es dann erneut, oder wenden Sie sich an den Support



Hat sonst noch jemand das Problem?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Hm, um 17:57Uhr habe ich noch fix das Crysis-Pack gekauft. Doch als es nach der erfolgreichen Zahlung von PayPal wieder zurück zu Steam ging erhielt ich eine Fehlermeldung. Nun hat Steam zwar mein Geld einkassiert, aber ich habe kein Crysis-Pack erhalten.
> 
> Und wenn ich jetzt etwas kaufen möchte erhalte ich schon in Steam beim Punkt "Zahlung" eine Fehlermeldung. :/


Sofort 'ne Nachricht an den Support schicken!!


Wie schon gestern erwähnt spinnt Steam beim Bezahlen auf einmal bei einigen total rum, einfach denen was schreiben und irgendeinen Screen mit anhängen (ich mache immer nen Screen von dem Bestätigungsbildschirm mit dem Bestätigungscode druff weil ich mit solchen Fehlern irgendwie rechne) ...... die kümmern sich dann drumm, auch wenn es durchaus mal etwas dauern kann bis Antwort kommt.



Kreon schrieb:


> Wollte gerade bei Mass Effect zuschlagen und per PayPal bezahlen, mit folgendem Ergebnis:
> 
> 
> Hat sonst noch jemand das Problem?


<- Same here.


hatte ich wie gesagt gestern, aber mit ClickandBuy, siehe Post von gestern:



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Mhhhh .... wirsch.
> 
> 
> Bei mir gehts immer noch nicht, ich habe mir jetzt aber lustigerweise mit dem selben ClickandBuy-Account über einen Steam-Zweitaccount einfach selber das Spiel kaufen und schenken können, obwohl der C&B-Account bei meinem Steam-Mainaccount immer noch abgelehnt wird ..... "Interessant" >_<
> ...



Inzwischen wird vermutet, dass Valve ein seltsames Flagging-System verwendet, dass bei allzu häufigen Käufen wohl den Account gegenüber weitern Käufen sperrt, mag eine Art Sicherheitsmechanismus sein, jedenfalls wird der Fehler weiter bestehen bis man den Support anschreibt und die einen wieder freischalten (ist aber nur ne Vermutung die wir im Steam-Forum haben, von offizieller Seite kam da bisher nichts, aber das Problem haben einige). Vielleicht spinnt da auch nur irgendein Server rum der die Account- und Bezahldaten der Käufer validiert ....


Als Lösung kann man nur dazu raten umgehend den Support mit den Accountdaten anzuschreiben, die entsperren einem den Account dann wieder. Wenn du ganz dringend was kaufen musst, mach es wie ich in meinem Selbstzitat weiter oben.


----------



## violinista7000 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Hm, um 17:57Uhr habe ich noch fix das Crysis-Pack gekauft. Doch als es nach der erfolgreichen Zahlung von PayPal wieder zurück zu Steam ging erhielt ich eine Fehlermeldung. Nun hat Steam zwar mein Geld einkassiert, aber ich habe kein Crysis-Pack erhalten.
> 
> Und wenn ich jetzt etwas kaufen möchte erhalte ich schon in Steam beim Punkt "Zahlung" eine Fehlermeldung. :/



Ich deneke, du hast gerade das gleiche Problem wie ich vor zwei Tage... einfach e-mail an Support

Edit: Ich habe das Problem wieder!


----------



## INU.ID (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Ja wie, die sperren "vermutlich" weil jemand zu viel kauft? Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Bei meinem Crysis-Kauf dachte ich erst das es vielleicht daran lag das ich kurz vor Ende der 24h Aktion gekauft habe, die Bezahlung aber ca. 10 Sekunden nach 18Uhr stattfand.

An den Support hab ich schon geschrieben, mittlerweile schon zum 2ten mal, und inkl Screen. Aber die tage hat der Support 36h bis zur beantwprtung gebraucht.

Aber OK, wenn sie nicht "zu viel" Geld verdienen wollen, bitte. Aber wenn ich Crysis bezahlt habe, dann will ich das auch erhalten.^^


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Kreon schrieb:


> Hat sonst noch jemand das Problem?



Bei mir das gleiche. 

Wollte auch per PayPal zahlen.

MFG

Nachtrag: Wollte es vom Account eines Freundes als Geschenk kaufen und da kommt der Fehler auch! Scheint wohl irgend ein interner Fehler zu sein und kein "Einkaufslimit"...


----------



## violinista7000 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Anscheinend kommen die mit der Menge nicht klar... 

Ich will Mass Effeckt & Portal kaufen


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Tja habe nach wie vor das Problem mit Click and Buy. Habe jetzt mal PayPal ausprobiert und nun kommt die Fehlermeldung das meine Kreditkarte gesperrt wäre (ich habe aber garkeine und PayPal sagt das die Zahlung erfolgreich war  )

Na ja zum Glück hat es dann doch kein Geld abgezogen (im PayPal Ausgangs Tab ist nichts).

Es nervt aber dennoch, das ich einfach nichts kaufen kann. Eventuell sperrt Steam wirklich Spieler, die zu viele Spiele gekauft haben. Ich habe seit Anfang der Aktion sicher schon 50 Spiele gekauft. Ein Mail an den Support habe ich natürlich schon lange geschickt aber nach wie vor keine Antwort erhalten.

Da ich aber Crysis etc. nicht verpassen wollte habe ich folgendes gemacht : Einen zweiten Account gemacht und mit dem dann mir die Spiele einfach als Geschenk geschickt. Keine Ahnung ob das gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen ist oder nicht. Ist mir auch egal. Ich habe vorher NIE etwas getan was gegen die Steam-Nutzungsbedingungen verstoßen hat. 

Nun ja ... denkt ihr Devil May Cry 4 wird noch günstiger ? ^^ Gestern war es ja so das die -25 % Aktionen in -50 % oder -75 % Aktionen umgewandelt wurden. Ich warte lieber noch ein bisschen  Mass Effect und Trials habe ich selbstverständlich schon gekauft 

MFG


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Ja wie, die sperren "vermutlich" weil jemand zu viel kauft? Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Bei meinem Crysis-Kauf dachte ich erst das es vielleicht daran lag das ich kurz vor Ende der 24h Aktion gekauft habe, die Bezahlung aber ca. 10 Sekunden nach 18Uhr stattfand.
> 
> An den Support hab ich schon geschrieben, mittlerweile schon zum 2ten mal, und inkl Screen. Aber die tage hat der Support 36h bis zur beantwprtung gebraucht.
> 
> Aber OK, wenn sie nicht "zu viel" Geld verdienen wollen, bitte. Aber wenn ich Crysis bezahlt habe, dann will ich das auch erhalten.^^


Ist nur ne Vermutung .....


Geh mal ins Steam-Forum, von denen die sich da beschweren haben viele die letzten Tage täglich was gekauft, aber sonst eigentlich nichts auffälliges angestellt ... daher ist schon die Frage berechtigt, wer warum aus welchen Gründen nun "gesperrt" wird .... sonst gibts dafür nämlich keine Erklärung, außer der Standartbegründung "Steam sux". 

@DiE_FiesE_FliesE: Hab mir gestern auch über nen Zweitaccount was geschenkt, ging halt net anders ..... das Valve wegen nem Schattenaccount rumzockt glaube ich net, gibt Leute mit 7+ Accounts, und schlie´lich kriegen die ja ihr Geld zu den deutschen Wucherpreisen, also was solls ...


----------



## Kreon (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Ja wie, die sperren "vermutlich" weil jemand zu viel kauft? Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.



Bevor ich gerade ME kaufen wollte, habe ich auch nur noch 2 andere Spiele gekauft und das schon vor über einer Woche. Also nix im Vergleich zu dem, was ich hier von anderen Usern lese.


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Kreon schrieb:


> Bevor ich gerade ME kaufen wollte, habe ich auch nur noch 2 andere Spiele gekauft und das schon vor über einer Woche. Also nix im Vergleich zu dem, was ich hier von anderen Usern lese.



ich habe auch erst 5-6 spiele gekauft und bekomme den fehler. schenken lassen vom account eines freundes ging auch nicht und dieser hat noch gar nix über steam gekauft. 

liegt defintiv nicht daran, dass einige zu viel gekauft haben! man vermutet es zwar, aber es wäre eh schwachsinnig. 

naja, warten wir mal ab...

p.s. mir gefällt ME irgendwie nicht. habs auf der box mal gespielt.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Anscheinend kommen die mit der Menge nicht klar...
> 
> Ich will Mass Effeckt & Portal kaufen




Ja, sieht echt so aus 
Kollege wollte eben was kaufen, genau das gleiche -.-^^

Ich hab zum Glück direkt ein paar Minuten nach 18h zu geschlagen, hatte aber auch erst Fehler mit dem paypal konto, aber nach einem refresh gings dann zum Glück doch 

Mich würden echt mal die Verkaufszahlen nach dieser Aktion Interessieren !


----------



## INU.ID (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Eben, ich denke da liegt was anders im Argen. Ich schätze die haben nicht mit einem derartigen "Ansturm" gerechnet, und da sind ihnen in den letzten Tagen vermutlich die Server für die Kaufabwicklung/Verwaltung nach und nach abgeraucht.

Oder die haben das "Gold-Cap" bei ihrer Hausbank erreicht.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Pace.Mr._Ace schrieb:


> ich habe auch erst 5-6 spiele gekauft und bekomme den fehler. schenken lassen vom account eines freundes ging auch nicht und dieser hat noch gar nix über steam gekauft.
> 
> liegt defintiv nicht daran, dass einige zu viel gekauft haben! man vermutet es zwar, aber es wäre eh schwachsinnig.
> 
> ...


Dann ist es die Standartbegründung: Steam sux!  



Was soll man auch machen außer Rätselraten, wenn es von Valve nie Infos bei Problemen gibt ? ........ Naja, meine neue Vermutung: Die Deppen haben beim Feiern 'n bisserl Champagner auf ein paar Accountserver verschüttet. Seitdem spinnen die rum und wollen kein Geld mehr ..... "kommunistische" Server quasi, die uns in unserem Fröhnen des Kapitalismus ausbremsen wollen.


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Na ja das komische ist ja das es mit meinem gerade erstellten Account kein Problem ist die Spiele per Click and Buy zu kaufen und mir per Geschenk zu schicken. 

Das es also ein generelles Problem sein soll, kommt mir ein bisschen Spanisch vor.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



DiE_FiesE_FliesE schrieb:


> Na ja das komische ist ja das es mit meinem gerade erstellten Account kein Problem ist die Spiele per Click and Buy zu kaufen und mir per Geschenk zu schicken.
> 
> Das es also ein generelles Problem sein soll, kommt mir ein bisschen Spanisch vor.


Jopp, hatte genau das Gleiche: Selber C&B account funzte beim frisch erstellten Zweitaccount ohne Probleme. :-/


----------



## Dude (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Happy New Year Leute ! 
Die Pay-Pal Fehlermeldung hatte ich gerade auch bei RedLynx Trials 2: SE.Hat aber nun geklappt.Mass Effect ist für den Preis natürlich der Hammer.
Habe vor ein paar Tagen Red Faction:Guerrilla gekauft und bin eigentlich von der geschnittenen Version ausgegangen (ist eh kein großer Unterschied),denke aber das es die uncut ist.Ich habs mit den Angaben von Schnittberichte.com verglichen und solche Dinge wie das anheften von Minen klappen bestens.
Hat noch jemand dieses "Problem"  oder ist es bei Euch cut ?


----------



## BigBubby (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Hm, um 17:57Uhr habe ich noch fix das Crysis-Pack gekauft. Doch als es nach der erfolgreichen Zahlung von PayPal wieder zurück zu Steam ging erhielt ich eine Fehlermeldung. Nun hat Steam zwar mein Geld einkassiert, aber ich habe kein Crysis-Pack erhalten.
> 
> Und wenn ich jetzt etwas kaufen möchte erhalte ich schon in Steam beim Punkt "Zahlung" eine Fehlermeldung. :/



ich hatte das problem ähnlich. Ich hatte vershentlich ein fensterg eschlossen, womit die rückmeldung von paypal nicht direkt kam. Deshalb bekam ich das spie lauch nicht. ein paar stunden später wars dann aber ganzn ormal zum dobwloadne fertig. also einfach ruhig blut.


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Dann ist es die Standartbegründung: Steam sux!



Jap! Manchmal trifft die Begründung auch zu, obwohl ich nix gegen Steam habe. Letztens wollte ich nach langer Zeit mal wieder CS:S zocken, welches ich noch im alten Account drin habe. Nichts ahnend joine ich auf einen Sever und auf einmal fangen die abgeschossenen Player an, sich auf den Boden zu legen. Super! Musste dann erstmal nach ein paar Config befehlen googlen, obwohl sonst immer alles funktioniert hat.

Ähnliches nachdem ich L4D installiert habe. UK Version versteht sich. Trotzdem war die Version zensiert und ich musste erstmal wieder ein paar Minuten damit verbringen, bei Google eine Lößung zu finden. 

Mittlerweile läuft Steam an sich ja ganz gut, aber vor ein paar Jahren noch hatte ich öfters mal Probleme mit dem Clienten. z.B. Steam Update bleibt beim Start stehen. Severprobleme =  Freundesliste ging mal wieder nicht. Manchmal wollte Steam auch gar nicht starten^^ und vor 2 Monaten erst wollte der Ingame Chat einfach nicht mehr funktionieren, egal welches Game. War nichts zu machen, nur die Windows neuinstallation hat geholfen. 



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Was soll man auch machen außer Rätselraten, wenn es von Valve nie Infos bei Problemen gibt?


Abwarten! 

In der ruhe liegt die Kraft! 

btw.: Weiß jemand wie es bei den "Ausländern" aussieht? Vielleicht mag Steam uns Deutsche ja auch einfach nicht. xD


----------



## eVoX (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Dieser Fehler kommt mal vor, wenn man mit Paypal zahlt, hatte ich auch schon, hab einfach gewartet bzw. Steam neugestartet, dann ging es mit den Download.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Achtung! Hier gibt es nichts für umsonst !!!!!!!!!

Hier werden Zugangsdaten gespeichert!

Ich bekomme von einen ehemaligen Steamfriend Post:

Alles ein Fake !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fall es doch richtig ist, bitte ich euch es mir/uns zu sagen, aber Steam warnt vor der Seite !!!
Firefox zeigte gestern an das der Server in Holland war und heute in Canada!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grüße,ElfenLied77


----------



## violinista7000 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Hab gerade ne Antwort von Steam bekommen! 



> Hallo,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht an das Steam Support Team.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dennisth (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Dude schrieb:


> Happy New Year Leute !
> Die Pay-Pal Fehlermeldung hatte ich gerade auch bei RedLynx Trials 2: SE.Hat aber nun geklappt.Mass Effect ist für den Preis natürlich der Hammer.
> Habe vor ein paar Tagen Red Faction:Guerrilla gekauft und bin eigentlich von der geschnittenen Version ausgegangen (ist eh kein großer Unterschied),denke aber das es die uncut ist.Ich habs mit den Angaben von Schnittberichte.com verglichen und solche Dinge wie das anheften von Minen klappen bestens.
> Hat noch jemand dieses "Problem"  oder ist es bei Euch cut ?



Also ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass die Server überlastet sind und es daher zu Problemen führt. HAtte ich auch mal mit PayPal. Einfach warten und später nochmal versuchen.

@Red Faction
Bei mir ist es bis auf eine Sache total uncut: Ich kann tote nicht mit dem Hammer "wegschlagen". Sonst geht alles inc. anheften von Minen.

mfg
Dennisth

PS: Ich habe mir gestern Crysis-Pack und Shattered Horizon gekauft.


----------



## INU.ID (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Bäh, das ist aber blöd. Hoffe das sie den Fehler bis morgen kurz vor 18Uhr behoben haben.


----------



## violinista7000 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Also ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass die Server überlastet sind und es daher zu Problemen führt. HAtte ich auch mal mit PayPal. Einfach warten und später nochmal versuchen.



Das denke ich auch, aber bei mir hat das warten nichts mitgebracht!

Ich lasse mir die Spiele schenken!


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Bäh, das ist aber blöd. Hoffe das sie den Fehler bis morgen kurz vor 18Uhr behoben haben.


Wie gesagt: Die "alten" Accounts sind buggy. 


Wenn du unbedingt was von den Tagesangeboten willst (davon gehe ich mal aus, da du "18Uhr" ansprichst), dann ist die Lösung simpel: Neuen Account, die Spiele "Als Geschenk" kaufen und deinem eigentlichen Account schicken. Ist ganz simpel, kriegst pro Spiel eine Mail mit einem Bestätigungslink über den du die Spiele dann auf deinem Account freischaltest. Habs beim "neuen" Account einfach über den Browser gemacht, geht auch. ^^



Auf die Weise funktioniert sogar die angeblich nicht funktionierende Kreditkarte, PayPal, oder was auch immer .... und das Valve dabei rumzickt nur weil man über Ausweichaccounts denen unbedingt Geld hinten reinrammen will bezweifele ich. 



ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> Achtung! Hier gibt es nichts für umsonst !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hier werden Zugangsdaten gespeichert!
> 
> ...


Sry, aber ..... wer fällt denn auf "so was" rein? Da dürfte einem ja wohl sofort auffallen dass das nicht die offizielle Steam-Seite ist, oder?! UNd das über gehackte Accounts Betrügereien ablaufen ist zumindest innerhalb der Steam-Community schon länger bekannt ....


----------



## ElfenLied77 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Sry, aber ..... wer fällt denn auf "so was" rein? Da dürfte einem ja wohl sofort auffallen dass das nicht die offizielle Steam-Seite ist, oder?! UNd das über gehackte Accounts Betrügereien ablaufen ist zumindest innerhalb der Steam-Community schon länger bekannt ....




Also dh. ich soll es in Deinen Augen hier nicht Posten?

Zum Glück gibt es noch Andere die es Vllt noch nicht wissen!Danke!

mfg ElfenLied77


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> Also dh. ich soll es in Deinen Augen hier nicht Posten?
> 
> Zum Glück gibt es noch Andere die es Vllt noch nicht wissen!Danke!
> 
> mfg ElfenLied77


Das nicht, aber eigentlich ist doch niemand derart naiv dass er da seine Accountdaten eingibt, oder ?!


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Hab gerade ne Antwort von Steam bekommen!



Genau das gleiche haben sie mir auch geschickt! 

Habe es eben mit MEINEM Account wieder probiert (PayPal) und siehe da, es hat funktioniert!


----------



## INU.ID (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Jap, ich kann auch wieder kaufen. lediglich wegen meines schon bezahlten aber noch nicht "gelieferten" Crysis-Packs hat sich noch keiner gemeldet.


----------



## eVoX (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Jap, ich kann auch wieder kaufen. lediglich wegen meines schon bezahlten aber noch nicht "gelieferten" Crysis-Packs hat sich noch keiner gemeldet.


Wird es bei dir unter "Nicht Installiert" schon angezeigt?


----------



## INU.ID (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Nein, deswegen "noch nicht geliefert"


----------



## eVoX (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Das ist mal sehr eigenartig.


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Nein, deswegen "noch nicht geliefert"


Hast den Bestätigungscode von der Bezahlung noch? Wenn ja, sollten die es eigentlich schnell "fixen" können, sobald jemand deine Support Anfrage entgegen genommen hat.


----------



## INU.ID (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



eVoX schrieb:


> Das ist mal sehr eigenartig.


Hab um ca. 17:57Uhr das Spiel in den Warenkorb gelegt und gekauft, abgeschlossen war die Zahlung um 10 Sekunden nach 18Uhr. Steam hat also noch während des Bezahlvorgangs den Preis des Spiel wieder erhöht. Ich habe das Crysis-Pack also quasi dann bezahlt als es eigentlich schon wieder 49€ gekostet hat.

Das Kuriose ist ja das, wenn ich in Steam-Client im Store rechts oben auf Account klicke, und die Liste meiner Spiele angezeigt wird, das Crysis-Pack dort schon unter "Kürzliche Einkäufe im Steam-Shop" aufgeführt ist, unter "Lizenzen und Abonnements" allerdings steht es nicht. Naja, hoffe der Support meldet sich bald...

@Pace.Mr._Ace: Einen Thread im Support-Forum samt PayPal Screenshot habe ich sofort nach dem Problem erstellt.


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Das Kuriose ist ja das, wenn ich in Steam-Client im Store rechts oben auf Account klicke, und die Liste meiner Spiele angezeigt wird, das Crysis-Pack dort schon aufgeführt ist.



Steam hat deine *Anzahlung* wohl entgegen genommen!


----------



## INU.ID (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Na ich hoffe doch mal das sie mir wegen der 10 Sekunden nicht krumm kommen. Und falls sie tatsächlich nicht, oder nur für 49€, liefern wollen, dann steht mein Steam-Account morgen bei ebay zum Verkauf...


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Warum hast du eigentlich auf den letzten Drücker gekauft ?! Ging es die ganze Zeit nicht oder wie ?! :O

Ich kaufe immer möglichst nach Veröffentlichung des Tagesangebote, ist ja schon vorgekommen dass die Keys bei nem Spiel mal aus waren (was irgendwie lächerlich ist ^^)...


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Cool, gerade eben kam die Nachricht vom Steam Support das es wieder gehen sollte. Jetz habe ich mir die Spiele aber leider schon als Geschenk geschickt 

Na ja heute gegen 18:00 Uhr rum sehen wir weiter


----------



## aXwin (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Ist heute abend eigentlich das letzte mal das neue angebote kommen oder kommt morgen nochmal was? Weil ich noch warten möchte ob evtl avatar als daily deal kommt.


----------



## b3bb1 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Naja, das weis man nicht so genau. Im Steamforum ist man sich auch uneinig.
Ich denke es geht bis Montag 18 Uhr, weil Steam in der PST Zone sitzt.
Da ist Sonntag 9 Uhr wenn hier Sonntag 18 Uhr ist.

Außerdem steht unter dem Timer im Shop, Get a new set of deals when the timer reaches zero.
Denke die werden diesen Satz am letzten Tag ändern, z.B The deals finished when the timer reaches zero...


Zum bezahlen, bei mir ging alles ohne Probleme gestern. Hab allerdings grad andere Probleme. Meine Steam Partition is voll
Muss jetzt erstmal umorganisieren und ne größere Partition frei machen. 400 Gb Daten verschieben, vielen Dank Valve


----------



## kalkone (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

i glöaub ich hol mir noch titan quest gold für 5 euronen, da kann man denk ich mal, auch net viel falsch machen....


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



b3bb1 schrieb:


> Naja, das weis man nicht so genau. Im Steamforum ist man sich auch uneinig.
> Ich denke es geht bis Montag 18 Uhr, weil Steam in der PST Zone sitzt.
> Da ist Sonntag 9 Uhr wenn hier Sonntag 18 Uhr ist.
> 
> ...


Jopp, ist auch so. Bei uns 18Uhr ist da drüben 9-12Uhr, da werden die nen Teufel tun und die Aktion schon beenden, ist auch bei den Weekend Offerings immer so, dass die noch bei uns bis in den Montag hinein gelten, wenn die Spiele übers Wochenende sonst billiger anbieten.


Um ganz sicher zu gehen sollte man schon mal alle Spiele bis morgen 18 Uhr kaufen die man so haben möchte, ist ein wenig "Gezocke", aber dürfte wohl so sein wie oben geschrieben ..... dass die Avatar im Preis senken bezweifele ich im Übrigen, das Spiel hat nen Monat auf'm Buckel, da werden die nicht noch mal den Preis drücken, ist ja schon auf 50% vom Originalpreis. 

Am letzten Tag rechne ich irgendwie mit Fallout 3, Borderlands oder so was in der Richtung als Tagesangebot .... die haben ja auch mit nem Hammer, GTA 4 für 7,50€ begonnen.


----------



## violinista7000 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Hat sich jemand RedLynx Trials 2 geholt? Löhnt es sich?


----------



## b3bb1 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Ich hoffe das sie Fallout 3 Goty jetzt raushauen.
Am besten 75% Off


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Sooo, noch gut eine halbe Stunde 

Ich hoffe das diesmal Fallout 3 kommt, aber ich denke mal das heben sie sich auf bis zum Ende so als den Dicken Brummer (wie am Anfang GTA IV für 7,50.)

Aber gut das die Aktion Morgen rum ist, sonst wäre wahrscheinlich mein ganzes Bankkonto geplündert


----------



## Dude (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Hat sich jemand RedLynx Trials 2 geholt? Löhnt es sich?




Ja ich habs.Ist ein nettes kleines Spiel für zwischendurch welches mir des Öfteren ein Grinsen ins Gesicht zauberte.Wenn man sich etwas für den Trial/Motorrad-Sport interessiert,lohnt es sich aus meiner Sicht


----------



## violinista7000 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Dude schrieb:


> Ja ich habs.Ist ein nettes kleines Spiel für zwischendurch welches mir des Öfteren ein Grinsen ins Gesicht zauberte.Wenn man sich etwas für den Trial/Motorrad-Sport interessiert,lohnt es sich aus meiner Sicht



Danke!

Gekauft!


----------



## Dude (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Gekauft!



Ich hoffe Dir gefällt es


----------



## rebel4life (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Naja, heute haben se mal wieder nichts ordentliches. -.-


----------



## BigBubby (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Trine kennt das wer?

Sonst niht so besonders.

Welches fhelt uns denn wieder? Weil normal sind es ja immer 5 games und nicht 4


----------



## b3bb1 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Kein Fallout

Amis haben noch Painkiller Pack..


----------



## boerigard (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Ok. Trine für 4,99 Euro, gut dass ich es nicht schon vor ein paar Tagen gekauft habe.
The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind® Game of the Year Edition für 4,99 Euro muss ich noch überlegen.
Und das wars auch schon.
Hoffentlich kommen am letzten Tag noch ein paar Knaller.
Fallout 3 soll ja so gut wie sicher sein, wie ich gelesen habe (soll wohl am ersten Tag mal kurz zusehen gewesen sein).

Painkiller-Pack auch bei uns, aber nicht auf der Frontpage:
http://store.steampowered.com/sub/2350/

Nicht das erste mal, dass bestimmte Deals nicht auf der Frontpage auftauchen.


----------



## eVoX (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

CSS und Trine gabs schon, haben die sonst nichts.


----------



## b3bb1 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Aber was mich freut, neben dem Timer steh noch:
Get a new set of deals when timer reaches zero. Sieht so aus als kommt n och einer


----------



## Dennisth (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Uiii C&C Red Alert 3 für nur 8,50 Euro?

Was macht EA? Haben die nach dem bescheidenen Jahr 2009 endlich mal eingesehen wieviel so ein Spiel wert ist? *lach*

na mal schauen was es sonst noch so gibt.

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## b3bb1 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Nur die Amis haben den Painkiller Pack, kein UK, kein CH oder AT..

Edit:
Oh, es gibts doch, wird nur nicht auf der Frontpage angezeigt. Man muss es so suchen.


----------



## alexausmdorf (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Heut is ja mal gar nichts dabei!


----------



## boerigard (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Hier aus den News:


> *Just two more days of great savings*. In addition to the publisher packs and catalog discounts throughout the store, here are the one-day-only deals for today:
> 
> Trine
> All Command & Conquer Games
> ...


Also ganz sicher morgen noch ein Daily Deal .


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Na hoffentlich gibts dann morgen wieder was gescheites. Heut ist ja nichts dabei, bzw ich hab das was interessant ist schon lange^^


----------



## Dennisth (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Na klasse,

"Die Steam-Server sind momentan überlastet. Ihre Anfrage konnte nicht bearbeitet werden. Bitte versuchen Sie es in wenigen Minuten erneut." <-- Wenn man was installieren will.

Uff was machen die denn mit den Servern? Will ganz Europa das Steam-Netz downloaden?

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## INU.ID (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Hm, schade das es nur Morrowind und kein Oblivion - oder ein Pack - gibt. Für mich ist daher auch nichts dabei. Also noch eine Chance für Fallout 3, oder FarCry (fürn €uro) bzw FC2 für "ne Hand voll Dollar".^^

In Anbetracht der Wachstumsraten beim Onlineshopping wird das wohl die ertragreichste Aktion in der Geschichte von Steam gewesen sein. Auf mein seit gestern bezahltes Crysis Pack warte ich btw. noch immer... *grml*

PS: Schade da es eine derartige Plattform bzw. Aktion nicht mit HD-Filmen gibt (als Download versteht sich).


----------



## rebel4life (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Far Cry fürn Euro?

FarCry kostenlos, aber mit Werbung - Actionspiele - Spiele-Tweaks-Mods


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Far Cry fürn Euro?
> 
> FarCry kostenlos, aber mit Werbung - Actionspiele - Spiele-Tweaks-Mods


Werbung ?! Iihh, pfui, bah!!!


Dann doch lieber für die 4,99€ die es grad "regulär" im Shop kostet -.- ...

Schade übrigens, dass es "nur" Morrowind ist, Oblivion hätte ich direkt zugeschlagen ...... Und statt Red Alert 3 hätte ich mir lieber Tiberium Wars, oder generell ein C&C Package gewünscht ...... meine Disc hat 'n Freund verklüngelt. >_<


----------



## boerigard (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Far Cry fürn Euro?
> 
> FarCry kostenlos, aber mit Werbung - Actionspiele - Spiele-Tweaks-Mods


AFAIK war das nur eine zeitlich begrenzte Aktion und war Single-Player only.



			
				Ob4ru|3r schrieb:
			
		

> Und statt Red Alert 3 hätte ich mir lieber Tiberium Wars, oder generell ein C&C Package gewünscht ......


Tiberium Wars für 6,79 Euro:
Command & Conquer 3: Tiberium Wars on Steam


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



boerigard schrieb:


> Tiberium Wars für 6,79 Euro:
> Command & Conquer 3: Tiberium Wars on Steam


Lol, wie schön, dass es bei mir net auf der Start-Page zu sehen war. Thx!  Wieder mal typisch Steam ..... man muss selber den ganzen Store nach wirklich ALLEN Angeboten täglich durchforsten ... ich trags auch mal auf Seite 1 in meiner meldung ein.



Btw: 



BigBubby schrieb:


> Trine kennt das wer?
> 
> Sonst niht so besonders.
> 
> Welches fhelt uns denn wieder? Weil normal sind es ja immer 5 games und nicht 4


Trine schaut ganz in Ordnung aus, guckst du Trailer: Trine Trailer 4 on Steam

Naja, 'N Indie Action/Physik-RPG im 2D-Jump&Jun Stil ...... wer den Stil mag macht wohl nix verkehrt für 5€.


----------



## AlexP (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Steam Search

steht doch in den news beim shop
ALL C&C Games 

die news immer mal angucken, da sieht man auch was die amis kriegen, und wir nicht.

mist, nun hab ich das trials von gestern verpasst. die demo war ganz cool

am letzten tag könnten die eigentlich alle deals nochmal bringen 
gta4 und mirrors edge hab ich verpennt
genau wie resident evil 5


----------



## riedochs (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Laut Gamestar sind das heute die letzten Angebote.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



riedochs schrieb:


> Laut Gamestar sind das heute die letzten Angebote.




Dann sollten die mal die Steam news lesen 

Steam News



> *STEAM HOLIDAY SALE: DAY ELEVEN*
> 
> *January 2, 2010, 8:59 am - Valve - General Announcement*
> 
> Just two more days of great savings. In addition to the publisher packs and catalog discounts throughout the store, here are the one-day-only deals for today


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Schade heute wenig gutes. 

Command and Conquer habe ich schon, Trine und CSS auch und Morrowind... na ja ich wart lieber auf Oblivion. 

Das Painkiller-Pack ist aber ein fairer Deal. Painkiller Resurrection ist natürlich unglaublich schlecht aber die ersten Teile sind cool, vor allem im Multiplayer.

Und für 8,74 ... 

BTW: Bei mir geht die Click and Buy Bezahlung immer noch nicht -.-


----------



## Raikoon (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

hmm die Command And Conquer Teile sehen ganz gut aus... Nur ich kann mich nicht entscheiden welchen Teil ich mir davon holen soll... Kann mir jemand einen Ratschlag geben  ?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



riedochs schrieb:


> Laut Gamestar sind das heute die letzten Angebote.


Laut Bild ist die Erde flach ...... und ?! 



Den Steam Update News ist (aufgrund der Aufmachung) und aufgrund des Wortlautes zu entnehmen, dass morgen garantiert noch mal eine Tagesaktion online geht, schon alleine deshalb, weil Valves HQ in Seattle liegt, und das bedeutet: 18Uhr bei uns bei denen 9Uhr ist, sprich der gesamte Sonntag steht drüben noch zur Verfügung. Aber dass die Gamestar Redakteure manchmal Problemchen mit dem Abschreiben bei anderen Seiten haben wurde von denen schon öfter unter Beweis gestellt. ^^


----------



## Dennisth (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Ich glaube ich hole mir mal die 4 C&C Teile sind ja recht billig oder?

mfg
Dennisth

Edit:

Das sind ja die USK16 Versionen. Sind die uncut wenn man die von uk bestellt?

Edit2:
Hab jetzt einfach im UK-Steamstore C&C3 gekauft.


----------



## Raikoon (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

was ist jetzt besser Command And Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars oder Command And Conquer Alarmstufe Rot 3 ???


----------



## Arctosa (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

finde Alarmsufe besser, da gehen aber die Meinungen stark auseinander


----------



## INU.ID (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Ich seh grad, Alpha Prime kostet nur noch 0,99€? Schon die ganze Zeit? Für den Preis sollte man es auf alle Fälle mitnehmen (wenn man Egoshooter mag). Verstehe gar nicht wieso es nur ne Meta von 59 hat.

Alpha Prime on Steam

Hier paar Pics auf PCG: Alpha Prime (dt.)

Edit: Juhu, der Support hat sich grad gemeldet. Ich muß nur Steam beenden, ein paar Dateien löschen (eigentlich alles außer steam.exe und den App-Ordner) und dann bekomme ich mein Crysis-Pack endlich "zugestellt".^^
E2: Hm, hat leider nicht geklappt. :/


----------



## rebel4life (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Euch ist schon klar, dass wir über 50 Seiten bereits hier hinausschießen?

Ich mag die Holländer nicht. Sei es das, dass unsere Partnergemeinde dort ist oder dass die das Unreal Paket kaufen dürfen.

Ich überlegs mir gerade, jedoch müsste ich dann wissen, ob man UT3 so weiterverkaufen könnte, denn ich hab das auf DVD da, UT2004 geht halt mein altes weg, aber bei UT3 wird das kaum gehen, denn das musste man ja mitm Steamaccount verknüpfen bzw. sollte es...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Euch ist schon klar, dass wir über 50 Seiten bereits hier hinausschießen?
> 
> Ich mag die Holländer nicht. Sei es das, dass unsere Partnergemeinde dort ist oder dass die das Unreal Paket kaufen dürfen.
> 
> Ich überlegs mir gerade, jedoch müsste ich dann wissen, ob man UT3 so weiterverkaufen könnte, denn ich hab das auf DVD da, UT2004 geht halt mein altes weg, aber bei UT3 wird das kaum gehen, denn das musste man ja mitm Steamaccount verknüpfen bzw. sollte es...




Wenn du ein Game doppelt hast, kannst du eins automatisch verschenken 
Ist bei mir bei HL2 - DM auch so gewesen.
Das kann man ja mit einem verkauf dann verbinden xD


----------



## boerigard (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Wenn du ein Game doppelt hast, kannst du eins automatisch verschenken


Funktioniert nur bei ganz wenigen Spielen (Valve-Spielen):
https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=4502-TPJL-2656
Mit Unreal bekommt man keine Extra Copies.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Das is ja ma echt blöd -.-


----------



## alexausmdorf (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Macht euch keine Sorgen, die nächste Aktion kommt früher als ihr denkt.
Klar wird steam den Publishern Verkaufszahlen liefern, die sich gewaschen haben.
Die Prey Macher haben wohl kaum damit gerechnet, dass ihr Game in n paar Stunden ausverkauft war.

Ich denke dass es jetzt generell mehr Weekend Aktionen geben wird.
Allein die überlasteten Server sprechen ja schon für sich.
Und Valve hat in einem Interview zu einem der letzen Aktionen klar gesagt dass sie nie mit so einem Ansturm gerechenet hätten und das in Zukunft öfter machen werden.

Zu nem fairen Preis verkaufen sich selbst ältere Games wie die warmen Semmeln, ich denke den Publishern ist das nun klar.


----------



## INU.ID (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Ich hätte nix dagegen wenn es zb. Outcast im Steam-Store geben würde. ^^


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Wenn du dein UT3 verticken willst reicht der "Key" eigentlich. 


Denn musst du nur bei Steam eingeben, und schon erkennt Steam das als UT3 KEy und listet fortan UT3 Black Edition bei dir.



alexausmdorf schrieb:


> Macht euch keine Sorgen, die nächste Aktion kommt früher als ihr denkt.
> Klar wird steam den Publishern Verkaufszahlen liefern, die sich gewaschen haben.
> Die Prey Macher haben wohl kaum damit gerechnet, dass ihr Game in n paar Stunden ausverkauft war.
> 
> ...


Hoffentlich. 


Günstige Spielepreise auf einer Plattform wie Steam sind ja auch ne feine Sache, es spricht nicht gerade für die Marketingabteilungen der Publisher dass es erst Valve brauchte und den Mut mal so ne Sonderaktion zu fahren um herauszufinden dass das gutes Geld einbringt.


----------



## alexausmdorf (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Wenn du dein UT3 verticken willst reicht der "Key" eigentlich.
> 
> 
> Denn musst du nur bei Steam eingeben, und schon erkennt Steam das als UT3 KEy und listet fortan UT3 Black Edition bei dir.
> ...




Ja, manchmal irgendwie verwunderlich, wie es möglich sein kann, dass die Pyramide oder GreenPepper und wie die ganzen Billiglinien heissen, Games dann schon um 10 € samt Datenträger anbieten, und im Steam die Preise noch immer auf 29€ stehen, wobei dort keine DVDPress-, Verschiffungsgebühren und so weiter anfallen.

Naja, ich denke das war ein sehr guter Wachrüttler für die Steamzweifler unter den Publishern.

Und es entdecken auch immer mehr Konsumenten die Vorteile von Steam.  

N Kumpel von mir hat mich immer schief angesehen, wenn er nur Steam gehört hat, nun hat er sich bei der Weihnachtsaktion ein paar Sachen gekauft und ist hin und weg, ich denke es ist einigen so gegangen.


----------



## Sight (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Leute CS:S wieder für 5€ !!!


----------



## Dorni (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Bin mal gespannt was heute noch kommt, bei mir gabs schon ordentlich Weihnachtsgeschenke :
-Eidos Paket ( Batman ist genial (schon durch ) und Battlestation macht auch fun)
-Ghostbusters
-GTA 4
-Torchlight
-SW:Kotor
-Mini Ninjas

Hoffe das heute nochmal ein paar tolle Games reinkommen


----------



## goliath (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Hoffe auch nochmal auf ein richtige Schnäppchen, die Kreditkarte muss sich ja lohnen


----------



## rebel4life (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Ich hab bisher:

-Alphaprime
-Battlefield 2
-Sniper Elite

storniert&Geld wieder zurück (geht recht gut, wenn man vom Kaufvertrag zurücktritt )

-Atari 80 Classic Games


----------



## Spikos (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Wie hast du die storniert Rebel? Ich würd Battlefield 2 auch am liebsten zurückgeben..


----------



## rebel4life (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ich habe mir vor wenigen Minuten das Spielepaket Atari 80 Classic Games gekauft, nun musste ich feststellen, dass viele der Spiele nicht funktionieren bzw. sollten sie funktionieren, nur mit starkem flackern, dies hab ich an mehreren PCs getestet. Da ich den Kauf in Erwartung an ein fehlerfreies Spiel getätigt hab, möchte ich hiermit vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten, denn das Spiel erfüllt die Anforderungen (lauffähig und nicht einfach nur ne Sammlung von Spielen, die nicht funktionieren) nicht, die an ein fehlerfreies Produkt gestellt werden. Ich bitte sie mir den von mir gezahlten Betrag von 5,09€ mir auf mein Clickandbuy Konto zurückzuerstatten.
> 
> ...



Ansonsten noch meine Vorlage, die ich mal erstellt hab ausm GB, muss man ein wenig abändern:

Widerruf - Vorlage - gulli:board



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> hiermit widerrufe ich die von mir abgegebene, den vorgenannten Auftrag betreffende Willenserklärung gem. §§ 312 d Abs.1, 355 Abs.1 BGB.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spikos (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Hm okay mein Grund wäre mangelnder Spielspaß aber ich glaube deswegen werden sie mir das Geld nicht zurückgeben... naja was solls.. 5 euro hin oder her.. Nicht so wichtig . Aber danke für die Vorlagen, die sind nützlich!


----------



## INU.ID (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Soweit ich weiß mußt du nicht unbedingt einen Grund angeben.


----------



## Apokalypsos (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Diese Aktion treibt mich noch in den Ruin:

Left 4 Dead 2
The Witcher
X-Com: Complete Pack
Zombie Shooter 2
CS:S & Battlefield 2 für meinen Bruder

Und kein Ende in Sicht...


----------



## computertod (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

kommt jetzt eig. heute abend um 18 Uhr nochmal was?


----------



## Player007 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Laut dem Countdown kommt heute noch was 

Gruß


----------



## computertod (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

na hoffentlich. 1 Game hab ich nämlich schon seit ein paar Tagen im Warenkorb, warte nur noch drauf, dass noch ein gutes kommt. wenn nochmal GTA IV kommen würde, des wär geil


----------



## Rizzard (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



computertod schrieb:


> wenn nochmal GTA IV kommen würde, des wär geil



Nun das halte ich für ziemlich unrealistisch


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Meine Leitung glüht ... Titan Quest, Riddick, GTA4, Zeno Clash und Dark Messiah. Habe ich zwar teils als DVD-Version, aber Steam ist komfortabler


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Player007 schrieb:


> Laut dem Countdown kommt heute noch was
> 
> Gruß


Jopp, kommt, und ich hoffe mal auf Fallout 3 und/oder Borderlands, die haben ja auch mit 'nem Knaller (GTA 4 für 7,49€) die Aktion gestartet, da erwarte ich zum Schluss dann irgendwie auch noch mal was in der Richtung. 



Apokalypsos schrieb:


> Diese Aktion treibt mich noch in den Ruin:
> 
> Left 4 Dead 2
> The Witcher
> ...


Das nennst du Ruin ?!  ...... Meine Gamelist widerspricht dir da ..... 



Ich hab auch 'n paar noch Verrücktere als mich in meiner Freundesliste, 'n Schwede den ich gut kenne liegt schon jenseits der 150 Games in seiner Liste (Naja, hat sich auch u.a. das Telltale Everything Pack geholt, mit erst mal ~30 Miniadventures wie die Sam&Max Episoden drin), sieht lustig aus, wenn man mal durch seine Spieleliste scrollt (sofern man das eigene Steam-Profil nicht auf privat schaltet kann das jeder einsehen, auch Nicht-Freunde) .... 

Wer übrigens ne üppige Friendlistlist hat, der sollte mal unter "Community" -> "Mein Control Panel" -> "Alle neuen Einträge anzeigen" nachschauen heute, da letzter "voller" Aktionstag (da ist alles aufgelistet, was die eigenen Freunde so treiben, auch deren heutige Einkäufe) .... da ist grade die Torschlusspanik (zumindest in meiner Liste) ausgebrochen, fast jeder kauft was, teils 10 und mehr Spiele gleichtzeitig, lustig mit anzusehen. 

Valve macht die nächsten 26 Stunden noch mal ordentlich Ca$h.



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Meine Leitung glüht ... Titan Quest, Riddick, GTA4, Zeno Clash und Dark Messiah. Habe ich zwar teils als DVD-Version, aber Steam ist komfortabler


Jopp, geht mir ähnlich .... besonders bei Spielen, die noch ne Disc im Laufwerk verlangen -> Erst mal zu nem großen Teil durch Steam-Pendants ersetzt, sofern zu kaufen.


----------



## aXwin (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Apokalypsos schrieb:


> Diese Aktion treibt mich noch in den Ruin:
> 
> Left 4 Dead 2
> The Witcher
> ...


 
Wenns bei mir nur soviel wäre....

Ich hab seit der Aktion folgendes gekauft:
GTA 4 (wie wohl jeder)
X-Com Complete Pack
Defense Grid: The Awakening
S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Clear Sky
Star Wars Jedi Knight Collection
Serious Sam HD
Battlefield 2 (hatte ih zwar schon aber Steam ist Praktischer )
Sid Meier's Civilization IV Complete
Street Fighter IV
Crysis Pack
Shattered Horizon
HL: Source
Mass Effect
Alle Command and Conquer Teile die auf Steam verfügbar sind.

Mal schauen was es gleich noch gibt. Dazu wird auf jeden fall noch Avatar kommen und evtl das Eidos Pack falls Batman nachher nicht als Daily Deal kommt.


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Gibts einen Preis für denjenigen der die meisten Spiele gekauft hat hier im Forum ? Ich glaube den hätte ich mit großem Abstand gewonnen 



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Meine Leitung glüht ... Titan Quest, Riddick, GTA4, Zeno Clash und Dark Messiah. Habe ich zwar teils als DVD-Version, aber Steam ist komfortabler



Laut Steam diese Session schon geladen : 71254 MB. Und das mit einer 3000er Leitung. Der PC läuft schon seit 3 Tagen durch


----------



## violinista7000 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Apokalypsos schrieb:


> Diese Aktion treibt mich noch in den Ruin:
> 
> Left 4 Dead 2
> The Witcher
> ...



Da habe ich:

Eidos Collector Pack (hier freue ich mich riesig, beinah hätte ich in einer der letzten WE Angebote Tom Raider U für 9,99 gekauft)
Max Payne Bundle
Trials 2: Second Edition
Mass Effect
Portal
Half-Life 1: Source
Prey
Cogs
Sniper Elite
Mirror's Edge
Indiziert (Star Wars Dark Forces 1)
Lucasarts Adventure Bundle
Und ein paar Wochen vor der Aktion CS:S der war wie jetzt für 5 Euro...


Und meine Finger jucken wegen Riddick, Gohst Busters, und das beste was hoffentlich gerade im letzten Angebot kommen soll...


----------



## rebel4life (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Kann man bei Prey den Key kopieren/auslesen?


----------



## INU.ID (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Also ich habe bisher:

Alpha Prime
Battlefield 2 Complete Collection
Bioshock
Braid
Crysis Maximum Edition (noch immer nicht geliefert!!!)
Chronicles of Riddik AoDA
Darwina
Dead Space
GTA IV
HL:S inkl HL Deathmatch Source
id-Super-Pack (23 id-Games)
Mass Effect
Max Payne 1
Max Payne 2
Multiwina
Osmos
Prey
Sniper Elite
Stalker SoC
Stalker CS
Trials 2 SE
Zombie Driver

gekauft, also insgesamt 46-49 (je nach Zählweise) Spiele. Mal schauen ob gleich noch was dazu kommt. Ich warte ja noch auf FC Teil 1 und/oder 2 (wobei es Teil 1 nicht auf Deutsch gibt, zumindest bei Steam), Borderlands und Fallout 3.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Und ich dachte ich wäre schlimm^^

Assasin's Creed
Battelfield 2
GTA 4
Max Payne 1 + 2
Mirror's Edge 
Portal
World in Conflict + Addon
Zombie Driver
Mass Effect
Ghost Busters

Und vor ein paar Wochen bei der Aktion schon Grid & Frontlines.

Gleich kommt aber auf jeden Fall noch Garry's Mod dazu und je nach dem noch was vom Tagesangebot xD


----------



## violinista7000 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Das ist spannend! Noch 30 Minuten bis zum vollständigen Armut! Gleich dannch kann ich mich zum Sozialfall erklären...


----------



## HLP-Andy (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> sieht lustig aus, wenn man mal durch seine Spieleliste scrollt (sofern man das eigene Steam-Profil nicht auf privat schaltet kann das jeder einsehen, auch Nicht-Freunde) ....


So?
Steam Community :: johnc :: Games


----------



## Xion4 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Lol, jag den mal den die Wertschätzung für Steam Accounts...


----------



## boerigard (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Als Valve-Mitarbeiter hat er dafür aber nicht bezahlt.
Jeder andere, der alle Spiele auf der Steam-Plattform hat, ist einfach verrückt .


----------



## b3bb1 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Toll...
Neuauflage der Daily Deal Topseller


----------



## aXwin (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

lol, nur schön für die, die gta4 verpasst haben


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Toll, alles Games die schon mal gab -.-
Die ganze Vorfreude für nix.


----------



## boerigard (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Hmmm, o.k. Geld gespart. War wohl nichts mit Fallout 3 GOTY.


----------



## violinista7000 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



aXwin schrieb:


> lol, nur schön für die, die gta4 verpasst haben



genau 



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Toll, alles Games die schon mal gab -.-
> Die ganze Vorfreude für nix.



Ich könnte es nie besser ausdrücken!


----------



## INU.ID (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Verdammt. -.-

btw: in UK gibts noch S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl für 2£


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Ach man so drauf gewartet und dann nur ein Neuaufguss von schon da gewesenen Spielen die ich alle schon hab.


----------



## goliath (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Verdammt. -.-
> 
> btw: in UK gibts noch S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl für 2£



Hmm und genau DAS ist nicht in Deutsch verfügbar... 

Hmm schade, heute nix für mich dabei bzw. hab die Games die mich interessieren schon:

BIOSHOCK (Super, unbedingt kaufen wenn mans noch nicht hat)
GTAIV

BTW: Wann sind die nächten FERIEN in den USA 

PS: Da kann ich ja wieder MW2 zocken


----------



## riedochs (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Heute ist wohl Resteverwertung angesagt.


----------



## Rizzard (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Jetzt haben die doch tatsächlich nochmal GTA 4 rein gesetzt


----------



## Dennisth (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Heute ist ja total mieses Angebot. Am letzten Tag keine Oberburner raushauen....

Na ja hätten ruhig noch ein paar bessere Deals machen können nudn nicht einfach die alten nochmal reinstellen.

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## Xion4 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Nunmal ne Frage, jemand hat doch auch shcon mit Kreditkarte via US gekauft, klappt bei mir nicht, sagt immer Adresse passt mit Land nicht überein???? Jemand ne Idee??


----------



## Dorni (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Na toll nochmal das gleiche. Zwei davon habe ich schon l4d2 ist mir zu teuer.


----------



## b3bb1 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Dorni schrieb:


> Na toll nochmal das gleiche. Zwei davon habe ich schon l4d2 ist mir zu teuer.



Jop, mir auch zu teuer. Wart ich bis nächstes Jahr Weihnachten. Hab ja jetzt mit ~30 Games genug zu tuhen.
Hätten sie wenigstens die 5 Topseller der Aktion und 5 Neue rein gestellt wären alle zufrieden.
Und das wär noch mal ein Hammer zum Schluss gewesen.
Naja..


----------



## skuttner (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Xion4 schrieb:


> Nunmal ne Frage, jemand hat doch auch shcon mit Kreditkarte via US gekauft, klappt bei mir nicht, sagt immer Adresse passt mit Land nicht überein???? Jemand ne Idee??



ich hab hier das selbe problem...

hab schon einen "zweit-account" mit amerikanischer adresse und meiner kreditkarte gemacht und wollte die spiele dann an meinen eignetlichen account verschenken, klappt aber nicht...(benutze hotshield um in den store zu kommen, das klappt wenigstens)

BITTE hilfe...left4dead2 kostet so nämlich nur 23 euro statt 33 wie im deutschen steam


----------



## Xion4 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



skuttner schrieb:


> ich hab hier das selbe problem...
> 
> hab schon einen "zweit-account" mit amerikanischer adresse und meiner kreditkarte gemacht und wollte die spiele dann an meinen eignetlichen account verschenken, klappt aber nicht...(benutze hotshield um in den store zu kommen, das klappt wenigstens)
> 
> BITTE hilfe...left4dead2 kostet so nämlich nur 23 euro statt 33 wie im deutschen steam



In den Store zu kommen ist keine Thema, aber die wollen mein Geld nicht


----------



## INU.ID (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Ich kann schon wieder nichts kaufen.


> Bei der Initialisierung oder Aktualisierung Ihrer Transaktion scheint ein Fehler aufgetreten zu sein. Bitte warten Sie einen Moment, und versuchen Sie es dann erneut, oder wenden Sie sich an den Support.


----------



## skuttner (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Xion4 schrieb:


> In den Store zu kommen ist keine Thema, aber die wollen mein Geld nicht



ich weiß...irgendwie bescheuert, denn wenn ichs jetzt nich von steam bekomme, dann bestell ichs eben aus england zum günstigeren preis als in deutschland...


----------



## Xion4 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Genau das kommt bei mjir auch...

Verdammt...also klappt es ja vielleicht doch via USA...


----------



## rebel4life (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich kann schon wieder nichts kaufen.



Kannst es auch mir geben.

Vieleicht Killing Floor, hat das jemand? Morgen mal Orakel Kontoauszuautomat befragen, ob die paar Euro noch drin sind oder ich wieder mehr sparen sollte.


----------



## Xion4 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Bei mir kommt folgendes:

Bei der Initialisierung dieser Transaktion ist ein interner Fehler aufgetreten. Bitte wenden Sie sich an den Support.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich kann schon wieder nichts kaufen.




Dito *kotz*

Dabei will ich doch nur Defense Grid -.-^^


----------



## boerigard (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Immer nach der Bekanntgabe der neuen Deals waren/sind die Transaktions-Server überlastet. Wer ein paar Stunden warten kann, sollte keine Probleme haben.
Ich hab immer morgens ohne Probleme gekauft (und dann auch mit Fullspeed downloaden können).


----------



## violinista7000 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Zum Dritten Mal, ich kann nicht bezahlen...


----------



## skuttner (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

wär aber schon cool, wenn bis morgen jemand erklärt, wie ich im us-steam einkaufen kann oder was ich falsch mache, denn irgendwie funzt es einfach nicht...


----------



## eVoX (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Das letzte Spiel was ich mir holen werde ist World of Goo, alles andere ist unintressant oder hab ich schon.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



b3bb1 schrieb:


> Toll...
> Neuauflage der Daily Deal Topseller


Jopp, scheinbar kommen die bestverkauften Games nochmal wieder ..... naja, schade, kein Fallout 3 für'n Zwanni. 
 Und, "das" ...


HLP-Andy schrieb:


> So?
> Steam Community :: johnc :: Games


... ist entweder verrückt/WIRKLICH zu viel Geld, oder, wie in dem Falle: Ein Valve Mitarbeiter. Sieht aber lustig aus, oder ?! Wer zu viel Zeit hat: Bitte mal Gesamtwert des Accounts und den theoretisch beötigten Festplattenplatz für alle Games berechnen - wenn man mal Langeweile hat.


----------



## rebel4life (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Der hat nicht zu viel Geld, es gibt für Steam einen Hack damit man alle Spiele "freischalten" kann, in der Regel wird der Account jedoch recht schnell gesperrt und man kann ihn ne kurze Zeit Offline benutzen, denn wenn der Acc zu lange offline ist, hat man in der Regel das Problem mit Steam, dass es aktualisieren will und man es ansonsten nicht starten kann.

Mitarbeiter könnte es auch sein, aber eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## boerigard (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Mitarbeiter könnte es auch sein, aber eher unwahrscheinlich.


User:Johnc - Valve Developer Community


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Der hat nicht zu viel Geld, es gibt für Steam einen Hack damit man alle Spiele "freischalten" kann, in der Regel wird der Account jedoch recht schnell gesperrt und man kann ihn ne kurze Zeit Offline benutzen, denn wenn der Acc zu lange offline ist, hat man in der Regel das Problem mit Steam, dass es aktualisieren will und man es ansonsten nicht starten kann.
> 
> Mitarbeiter könnte es auch sein, aber eher unwahrscheinlich.


Es haben jetzt schon 3 Leute geschrieben, dass es ein Mitarbeiter ist. 




Naja, da für mich kein gutes Tagesangebot mehr da ist, "arbeite" ich grad meine Liste ab, hab auch schon ne vernünftige Anzahl an Games zusammen. 


Mich nervt grad nur, dass ich bestimmte Spiele nicht kaufen kann (hä?) auf meinem Hauptaccount, das Eidos Complete Package ging noch, bei C&C3 Tiberium Wars gings auch noch, aber bei Kanes Wrath kam dann beim Bezahlen wieder ne Fehlermeldung ...... über Zweitaccount selber schenken klappte dann aber doch, also wieder irgendeine bescheuerte Fehlermeldung ohne Sinn und Begründung >_<.


----------



## Dukex2 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Nicht schon wieder Torchlight 
(hab ich schon)


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Mit click & Buy konnte ich meinen Einkauf endlich bezahlen -.-


----------



## violinista7000 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Hat jemand Gohstbusters gespielt? Löhnt sich das?


----------



## D.I.Y (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Ahhh ich kann Bioshock nicht bezahlen


> Bei der Initialisierung oder Aktualisierung Ihrer Transaktion scheint ein Fehler  aufgetreten zu sein. Bitte warten Sie einen Moment, und versuchen Sie es dann  erneut, oder wenden Sie sich an den Support.


----------



## violinista7000 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



D.I.Y schrieb:


> Ahhh ich kann Bioshock nicht bezahlen



Willkommen im Club!


----------



## D.I.Y (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

An sich finde ich das ja nicht soo schlimm, da ich ja warten kann.

Aber ich hab Angst das die Keys ausgehen... 

Deshalb will ich es jetzt haben!


----------



## gemCraft (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Haha hab CSS noch nach dem Countdown für 4.99€ bekommen  (so um ca 18.12 Uhr)


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

So, hab so weit erst mal alles (glaube ich), notfalls wird morgen früh noch bisserl was angeschafft. <3


Meine Games so weit, die ich (seit dem 23.!) im Rahmen der Aktion gekauft hab:

-Splintercell: Chaos Theory
-Star Wars: KOTOR
-Command and Conquer: Kane's Wrath
-The Witcher: Enhanced Edition (ROW)
-World of Goo
-Chronicles of Riddick: Assault on Dark Athena
-Ghostbusters: The Videogame
-Command and Conquer: Tiberium Wars
-Street Fighter IV
-Crysis Complete (E-EU)
-Sid Meier's Civilization IV: The Complete Edition
-Osmos
-Jade Empire (ROW)
-Bioshock (DE)
-Prey
-Dead Space
-Zombie Driver
-Day of Defeat: Source
-Torchlight
-Battlefield 2 Complete
-S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear Sky (EU)
-Audiosurf
-Defense Grid: The Awakening
-Eidos Collector Pack (DE) ( Enthält: Hitman 2: Silent Assassin, Battlestations: Midway, Just Cause, Hitman: Codename 47, Deus Ex: Game of the Year Edition, Deus Ex: Invisible War, Thief: Deadly Shadows, Tomb Raider: Legend, Project: Snowblind, Rogue Trooper, Infernal, Kane and Lynch: Dead Men™, Conflict: Denied Ops, Tomb Raider: Underworld, Shellshock 2: Blood Trails, Battlestations Pacific, Mini Ninjas, Batman: Arkham Asylum, Flora's Fruit Farm)



 Shoping-Spree! 

Was das alles als einzelne Vollpreisspiele (also zum Release) wert gewesen wäre ist Wahnsinn ...



gemCraft schrieb:


> Haha hab CSS noch nach dem Countdown für 4.99€ bekommen  (so um ca 18.12 Uhr)


Joaaa ..... die C&C Titel waren auch nach 19.00 noch zum Tagespreis von 6,79€ erhältlich, inwzscieh sinds aber wieder 19,99 ....... Steam spinnt mal wieder rum, aber gut für "uns".


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Tja, hab jetz den Ganzen Steam Store abgeklappert und nix mehr gefunden was mich noch interresieren würde oder was einen super Preis hätte. 

Die Ausbeute der ganzen Aktion (*also nur Spiele die ich während der Aktion gekauft habe*) : 

Battlefield 2
BioShock
Burnout Paradiese : The Ultimate Box
Crysis
Crysis : Warhead
Crysis : Wars
Counterstrike 
Counterstrike : Condition Zero
Day of Defeat
Deathmatch Classic
Dead Space
Defence Alliance II
Devil May Cry 4
Frontlines : Fuel of War
Garry´s Mod
Grand Theft Auto IV
Half Life
Half Life : Source
Half Life : Blue Shift 
Half Life : Opposing Force
Half Life : Deathmatch Source
Killing Floor
Mass Effect
Mirror´s Edge
Painkiller Overdose
Painkiller : Black Editon
Painkiller Ressurection
Prey
Space Siege
Saints Row 2
Serious Sam HD : The First Encounter
Shattered Horizon
Street Figher IV
Team Fortress : Classic
Torchlight
Trails 2 : Second Edition
Trine
Universe at War : Earth Assault
Warhammer 40,000 : Dawn of War
Warhammer 40,000 : Dawn of War-Dark Crusade
Warhammer 40,000 : Danw of War-Winter Assault
Zombie Driver 

Hier mal meine Komplette Spiele Liste : 

Steam Community :: |THK| DiE_FiesE_FliesE :: Games

Insoweit eine echt super Aktion. Hoffentlich gibts sowas nochmal und dann gibts hoffentlich Fallout 3 und die anderen guten Spiele die diesmal nicht reduziert wurden. Mit dem nächsten Kontoauszug lass ich mir aber lieber noch ein bisschen Zeit.


----------



## Dude (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Gohstbusters gespielt? Löhnt sich das?



Also für den Preis kannst Du eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen.Ich hab es selber und das Spiel macht Spaß.Schöne Grafik,sehr gute Synchronisation (wie in den Filmen),Gameplay ist auch in Ordnung


----------



## Dude (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Echt eine super Aktion von Steam 
Die sollten ab jetzt mal täglich um 18:00 Uhr 1-2 richtige "Schnäppchen" reinstellen


----------



## kalkone (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

können die des net länger laufen lassen?
wollt mir alarmstufe rot 3 noch kaufen, habs aba iwie verpennt


----------



## boerigard (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Zwei Deals gibt es meist pro Woche bei Steam. Einmal der Weekend-Deal (meist ab Freitag) und dann der Midweek Madness Deal (Dienstag bis Donnerstag). Der Midweek Madness ist noch recht neu, haben sie erst in den letzten Wochen eingeführt.
Mal sehen, vielleicht haben sie ja die erfolgreichen Weihnachtsverkäufe dazu angeregt, noch mehr Deals pro Woche einzuführen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Dude schrieb:


> Echt eine super Aktion von Steam
> Die sollten ab jetzt mal täglich um 18:00 Uhr 1-2 richtige "Schnäppchen" reinstellen


Machen die ja in gewisser Weise schon seit längerem. 

Inzwischen hat sich der "Weekend Deal" durchgesetzt, also von Freitag Abend bis Montag Früh ein bestimmtes Spiel besonder günstig, ab und zu auch begleitet durch sogenannte "Free Weekends", wo das im Preis gesenkte Spiel diese gesamte Aktionszeit über gleichzeitg auch umsonst geladen, installiert und gespielt werden darf, als Fullgame-Demo quasi ......

Seit kurzem gibt es auch die "Midweek Madness" Aktion, also inmitten der Woche (Dienstag Abend bis Donnerstag Früh) wo wiederum ein Spiel vergünstigt angeboten wird (dann aber ohne gratis Probe zocken).

Beide fanden bis jetzt zur Weihnachtaktion mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit eigentlich jede Woche statt - es empfiehlt sich daher ganz einfach alle ~2 Tage mal auf die Steam Website zu gehen und auf der rechten Bildschirmhälfte nach einem Werbebanner für eine entsprechende Aktion die Augen offen zu halten.


----------



## kalkone (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

siedler 6 gold wollt ich mir auch runterladen, hab des aber erst gesehen, wo ich es mir schon auf amazon bestellt hab(wurde schon versant) . auf steam gibt es des aber auch nur auf englisch^^


----------



## violinista7000 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Dude schrieb:


> Also für den Preis kannst Du eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen.Ich hab es selber und das Spiel macht Spaß.Schöne Grafik,sehr gute Synchronisation (wie in den Filmen),Gameplay ist auch in Ordnung



Danke für den Tipp, trials war ne feine sache für zwischendurch!


----------



## Dude (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Machen die ja in gewisser Weise schon seit längerem.
> 
> Seit kurzem gibt es auch die "Midweek Madness" Aktion, also inmitten der Woche (Dienstag Abend bis Donnerstag Früh) wo wiederum ein Spiel vergünstigt angeboten wird (dann aber ohne gratis Probe zocken).
> 
> Beide fanden bis jetzt zur Weihnachtaktion mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit eigentlich jede Woche statt - es empfiehlt sich daher ganz einfach alle ~2 Tage mal auf die Steam Website zu gehen und auf der rechten Bildschirmhälfte nach einem Werbebanner für eine entsprechende Aktion die Augen offen zu halten.



Danke für die Info.Die "Midweek Madness" Aktion kannte ich noch nicht


----------



## Xion4 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Jemand inzwischen Erfolg gehabt? Ich kann weder in USA noch hier unabängig von der Zahlungsmethode irgendwas kaufen...vor allem wennn ich Paypal nehme, sagt er mir meine Adresse passt nicht.


----------



## violinista7000 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Xion4 schrieb:


> Jemand inzwischen Erfolg gehabt? Ich kann weder in USA noch hier unabängig von der Zahlungsmethode irgendwas kaufen...



E-mail an Support und warten, anders geht momentan kaum!


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Dude schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.Die "Midweek Madness" Aktion kannte ich noch nicht


Bin wegen meinem TF2-Clan zwangweise täglich on, da bekommt man das halt mit, obwohl wir derzeit 'n bisserl busy sind weil wir fleißig am "modden" sind. 



Kleine Schleichwerbung: TF2 Prophunt (Hide&Seek) Mod, by Gamingmasters.co.uk (naja, primär von unserem Coder [GM] DarkImmortal, wir haben primär beim Balance, Bugfixen und dem Ausarbeiten des Gameplay mitgewirkt, der Code stammt in erster Linie von ihm und [GM] Goat, der ein paar eigene Maps für die Mod gezaubert hat ), verdammt lustig und aus 'ner Bierlaune in unserem Forum im Chat entstanden (nach einer durchzechten Nacht stand das Grundgerüst für die Mod), momentan sind wir immer noch am balancen .... 

Hier der Thread dazu im Steam Forum: TF2 PropHunt (HideNSeek) Mod - Steam Users' Forums
Unsere bescheidene Website: Gaming Masters - News
Und 'n paar Youtube Vids dazu: YouTube - Team Fortress 2 Prop Hunt Funny Moments YouTube - Team Fortress 2: Hide and Seek Mod (Prop-Hunt) YouTube - "Pro Frog" - Team Fortress 2 (Prop Hunt Mod)



Das Ultra-off-topic bitte verzeihen.  - Aber versucht es ruhig mal, macht irre viel Spaß! ^^

In die neueste Ausgabe vom UK-Magazin "PC Gamer" haben wir es damit schon geschfft btw \o/


----------



## aXwin (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Xion4 schrieb:


> Jemand inzwischen Erfolg gehabt? Ich kann weder in USA noch hier unabängig von der Zahlungsmethode irgendwas kaufen...vor allem wennn ich Paypal nehme, sagt er mir meine Adresse passt nicht.


 

Bei mir klappt es mit Paypal seit 21 uhr wieder. Habe mir noch Avatar, Eidos Pack und ZombieDriver geholt. Jetzt bin ich fertig mit der Aktion und daddel nun was das zeug hält. Zum glück ist es draussen kalt und schmuddelig


----------



## Xion4 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

ich denke ich versuchs ab morgen früh nochmal...

PS: tf2 prophunt ist ein geiler Mod, Respekt!!!!! Darfst gerne ausrichten. Haben wir für ne ClanNight Genutzt, sehr geil, seölten so gelacht...ContolPoint aka Ufo. Man war das geil :p


----------



## Raikoon (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Menno  jetzt wollte ich noch Command And Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars haben und was ist nie wieder für 6€


----------



## AlexP (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

yeah, da hab ich ja richtig gedacht, dass noch ma die knaller kommen, die man verpasst haben könnte
stalker und gta4 sind meins 
yeah !
nur wann soll ich das alles spielen


----------



## Raikoon (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



AlexP schrieb:


> yeah, da hab ich ja richtig gedacht, dass noch ma die knaller kommen, die man verpasst haben könnte
> stalker und gta4 sind meins
> yeah !
> nur wann soll ich das alles spielen



Welches Stalker hast du dir geholt? Clear Sky? soll das nicht so ultra verbuggt sein? O.o


----------



## AlexP (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

stalker 1 und stalker 2

und ich dachte mit den neuesten patches wäre das bereinigt ?


----------



## boerigard (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Ich konnte beide Stalker voll-gepatched ohne größere Probleme zu Ende spielen.
Bei Clear Sky haben ein, zweimal ein paar Scripte nicht ausgelöst, aber einmal Speichern/Laden ("the mystical quicksave", Yahtzee), dann ging es wieder.


----------



## violinista7000 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Fuel kostet -2,01 € 

siehe Bild

Leider landet man sofort zum Codemasters Pack für 74,99...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boerigard (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Tja, Geld zurück wird es nicht geben .
Im US-Store gibt es Fuel für 4.99$ (wurde kürzlich reduziert). Ist wohl nur ein Fehler im EU-Store und wird hoffentlich noch berichtigt und angepasst. Preis? 5 Euro oder weniger?
Aber ich weiß nicht, ob sich das Spiel auch für 5 Euro lohnen würde, die Demo fand ich schon öde.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Xion4 schrieb:


> ich denke ich versuchs ab morgen früh nochmal...
> 
> PS: tf2 prophunt ist ein geiler Mod, Respekt!!!!! Darfst gerne ausrichten. Haben wir für ne ClanNight Genutzt, sehr geil, seölten so gelacht...ContolPoint aka Ufo. Man war das geil :p


Thehe, werde ich machen, danke. 

Wir arbeiten schon an der nächsten Mod: "Anime Dodgeball" (Anime-Völkerball), mit explodierenden Bällen, dem Pyro-Backblast als "Schläger", leicht abgehobenen eigenen Modellen, etwas übertriebener Physik ..... lustig (http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p76/yamisunjean/TF2lol.jpg <- So designen wir idealerweise die Charaktere um, noch haben wir keine Texturen und nutzen nur Dummies, außerdem gibts noch ne Trillion Bugs, weil wir da 'n bisserl tiefer rumpfuschen müssen als noch mit PropHunt, daher sah der erste "Versuch" noch so aus: http://www.gamingmasters.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=1197&stc=1&d=1237212216 ). 







@ Topic: Hab jetzt mal zusammengerechnet: Die Aktion hat mich 194€ insgesamt gekostet..... dafür habe ich aber irgendwas um 40 Games (und Service Tools) mehr, darunter so schöne Sachen wie Badman: Arkhum Asylum ...... mjamm mjamm, um die Sommersemesterferien können die gerne noch mal so ne Aktion starten, so lange werde ich erst mal brauchen die ganzen Games zu zocken.


----------



## riedochs (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Soviel wars bei mir nicht. Dürften eher um die 50 - 70€ sein. Allerdings habe ich auch eher die ganz billigen Sachen gekauft. Das Teuerste dürfte das ID SuperPack gewesen sein.


----------



## computertod (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

ich habs doch gesagt, dass GTA IV nochmal kommt. zumindest bei mir^^


----------



## riedochs (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Hoffentlich kommen bei den Weekend Deals die naechste Zeit noch was Gutes.


----------



## Raikoon (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



boerigard schrieb:


> Tja, Geld zurück wird es nicht geben .
> Im US-Store gibt es Fuel für 4.99$ (wurde kürzlich reduziert). Ist wohl nur ein Fehler im EU-Store und wird hoffentlich noch berichtigt und angepasst. Preis? 5 Euro oder weniger?
> Aber ich weiß nicht, ob sich das Spiel auch für 5 Euro lohnen würde, die Demo fand ich schon öde.



LoooL Fuel kostet jetzt 24,99€


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

lol Lillig Floor ist echt Uncut? Krass! Hab beim letzten mal, wo es auch für'n 5er drin war nicht weiter beachtet. Hab es eben mal angeklickt und den Trailer angeschaut. 

Sagt mal, lohnt es sich? 5€ sind ja jetzt nun auch nicht die Welt, aber zum Fenster kann ich die auch anders raus werfen^^

Gibt es da auch ein Singleplayer oder kann man die Kampangen auch ohne "Coop" durchspielen?


----------



## boerigard (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Ja, Killing Floor ist auch in Deutschland Uncut. Haben das Ding wohl nie zur Prüfung vorgelegt.
Und SinglePlayer gibt es. Ist eben einfach Du alleine gegen die Monsterhorden. 
Lohnt es sich? SinglePlayer wird wohl schnell langweilig. Die Stärke liegt (ähnlich wie L4D) eben im Multiplayer.
Wenn du willst, kann ich dir einen Guest-Pass schicken, da kannst du das ganze Spiel ohne Einschränkungen spielen (für drei Tage).


----------



## ElfenLied77 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X™ gehört mir  14,99€

btw *ich und fliegen* 

Grüße,ElfenLied77


----------



## DerSitzRiese (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



computertod schrieb:


> ich habs doch gesagt, dass GTA IV nochmal kommt. zumindest bei mir^^



Habe dieses mal zugeschlagen ^^


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



boerigard schrieb:


> Ja, Killing Floor ist auch in Deutschland Uncut. Haben das Ding wohl nie zur Prüfung vorgelegt.


Das habe ich dazu gefunden: GBASE Killing Floor: Uncut! + Nachtrag



boerigard schrieb:


> SinglePlayer wird wohl schnell langweilig. Die Stärke liegt (ähnlich wie L4D) eben im Multiplayer.



Kann ich mir gut vorstellen! Bei L4D war es auch so, wie du schon sagtest, aber dort hatte ich wenigstens ein paar Freunde die das Spiel auch gekauft haben und da war schon ganz spaßig, aber mittlerweile liegt es eher in der Ecke! Die solle endlich mal die neue versprochene Kampagne bringen. 



boerigard schrieb:


> Wenn du willst, kann ich dir einen Guest-Pass schicken, da kannst du das ganze Spiel ohne Einschränkungen spielen (für drei Tage).


 Das ist nett, aber bis ich das Spiel heruntergeladen habe und mal testen kann, ist die Aktion schon lange wieder zu Ende und für 18€ werde ich es sicher nicht kaufen. Danke dir trotzdem . Werde mir es aber zu 99% noch für 5€ kaufen. Da kann man nicht viel falsch machen denke ich...

Das war dann wohl die Aktion. Wir werden sehen ob in Zukunft noch was kommt. Ein besonderes Dankeschön geht noch raus an *Ob4ru|3r*, denn dank dir bin ich erst auf die Aktion aufmerksam geworden und habe das ein oder andere Schnäppchen erwerben können. 



Ist* hier *irgendwer, der mir Max Payne 1 und Max Payne: The Fall of Max Payne giften kann, falls es die noch für den Angebotspreis gibt? Würde demjenigen, den Betrag vorher per PayPal zahlen, evtl. auch ein bissel mehr^^


----------



## Hektor123 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Ich überlege grade auch, ob sich das Ganze für mich lohnen würde. Erstmal muss ich dann Click&Buy nutzen, soll zwar sicher sein, aber es gibt bekanntlich immer Ausnahmen.
Außerdem haben wir "nur" ne 2000er Leitung, da dauert das Laden schon relativ lange. Werden die Spiele irgendwie noch gepackt bzw wie groß ist zb GTA IV? Original hab ich zwei Double Layer DVDs. Wenn ich mir überlege, das hätte ich alles laden müssen, dann wart ich bis ich schwarz werde^^


----------



## rebel4life (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

20 Stunden sind das vieleicht, ist doch halb so wild oder bekommst du keine vollen 2000 beim Downstream?

Früher ging das einigermaßen mit meiner 2000er Leitung, jetzt geht es dank der 6000er Leitung wesentlich schneller.


----------



## Hektor123 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Dann läuft mein PC nur zum Laden statt zum spielen 
Maximal bekommen wir hier im Kaff 3000er DSL, aber dafür würd sich 6000er nicht lohnen.
Doch, Download ist mit maximaler Geschwindigkeit möglich, meist 220-230 Kbit/s, wenns gut läuft und je nach Auslastung.
4-5GB sind das höchste der Gefühle, da brauch ich auch 5 Stunden, also knapp 1GB/h.


----------



## kalkone (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

du musst das ganze ja nicht an einem stück saugen.

hab mit meiner 6000er leitung auch ca. 40gb gezogen.

achja gta4 hat 15gb. (normal ohne steam)


----------



## Hektor123 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Ja, stimmt natürlich, in kleinen Happen geht auch. Mir ist das alles nur nicht so geheuer mit Click&Buy, Paypal etc. Bei Vorkasse oder Sofortüberweisung wär mir das ganze lieber und hätte schon geladen.
Jup, 15Gb haut hin, 2x double layer  Habs ja selbst zu hause


----------



## rebel4life (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Wieso dann kaufen? Damit du das andere für nen Zehner verkaufen kannst?

Clickandbuy ist recht sicher, glaubs mir. Ich hab bisher keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## kalkone (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

ach mit click&buy gibts null probleme, habs sowiso schon wegen itunes...

was mich ein bisl stört ist, dass man die spiele nur spielen kann, wenn man online geht. auf hinterhoflans hat man nicht immer internet(und tmobile verbietet es mit dem iphone online zu gehn )


----------



## Hektor123 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Wieso dann kaufen? Damit du das andere für nen Zehner verkaufen kannst?
> 
> Clickandbuy ist recht sicher, glaubs mir. Ich hab bisher keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht.



Nein, ich hol mir GTA 4 doch nicht nochmal  Ich meinte nur die Vorstellung dieses Spiel runterzuladen, weil ich selbst bei der Box-Variante überrascht war, als ich 2 DL-DVDs gesehen habe.
Das mit No-Offline ist natürlich tatsächlich ein Minus-Punkt, hoffentlich gibts keine längeren Netzausfälle mehr wie zu der Zeit als T-Com-Arbeiter streikten und 1&1 6 Wochen nichts unternehmen konnte/wollte. Jetzt sind wir wieder bei T-Online.
Was würdet ihr denn empfehlen C&B oder Paypal? Paypal ist doch von ebay gegründet worden oder? Denen gönn ich es nicht


----------



## boerigard (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Die meisten Spiele funktionieren problemlos im Steam-Offline-Modus. Auf meinem Laptop läuft Steam schon lange nur im Offline-Modus.

Zur Download-Größe: Der Download ist komprimiert. Wieviel er nun wirklich bei GTA 4 laden muss, weiß ich nicht, aber deutlich weniger als 15 GB wird es schon sein.


----------



## Hektor123 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung, um auch mehr Kunden anzusprechen. Soweit will ich auch gar nicht meckern mit meiner Leitung, es gibt immer noch genug, die nur Modem oder DSL-Light bekommen. Aber 50m/bits wären natürlich geil, aber das driftet ab 
Ich werd mein Vadder mal fragen wegen C&B, bin zwar 20 aber ein bisschen "Erfahrung" kann ja nie schaden.
€: Kann man die Downloads seperat speichern oder muss man nach nem Windows Re-Install die Spiele erneut laden?


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Hektor123 schrieb:


> Kann man die Downloads seperat speichern oder muss man nach nem Windows Re-Install die Spiele erneut laden?


Man kann von jedem Spiel mit der Steam Software ein Backup erstellen, was du z.B. nach einer Windows Neuinstallation wieder aufspielen kannst!

Eine andere Lösung wäre, wenn du Steam auf eine andere Partition installierst, dann musst du gar nix wieder aufspielen, falls du dein Betriebssystem mal neu aufsetzt.


----------



## rebel4life (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Du kannst ein Backup erstellen. Das geht einwandfrei.


----------



## Hektor123 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Pace.Mr._Ace schrieb:


> Man kann von jedem Spiel mit der Steam Software ein Backup erstellen, was du z.B. nach einer Windows Neuinstallation wieder aufspielen kannst!
> 
> Eine andere Lösung wäre, wenn du Steam auf eine andere Partition installierst, dann musst du gar nix wieder aufspielen, falls du dein Betriebssystem mal neu aufsetzt.



Mit der Steam-Software ist ja praktisch. Steam ist sowieso auf ner anderen Partition, extra ne Spielepartition mit 800GB. Platz ist also erstmal^^
Das automatische Patchsystem find ich zb sehr angenehm und die neuesten Angebote sind verlockend. 
Ich werd mich erstmal bei C&B registrieren und dann kanns los gehen.
Thx all


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

mir will wohl keiner max payne 1 und 2 giften oder?


----------



## computertod (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

so, hab mir jetzt mal Driver Parallel Lines und GTA IV geholt


----------



## Gamer_95 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Ich auch


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Ach Mensch, wollte heute eigentlich noch 1,2 Games kaufen und ausgerechnet heute lässt mein Chef mich länger Arbeiten 

Na ja so oder so, mein Steam Account ist jetzt dermaßen voll mit Spielen das ich wohl erstmal einen Monat oder zwei frei nehmen müsste  

Ich habe jetzt mal geschaut : Insgesamt sind bei mir 209,05 Euro drauf gegangen 

Ist aber okay, der Wert wenn ich das jetzt alles kaufen würde wäre das vierfache  

Wer bietet mehr als 209,05 ?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Pace.Mr._Ace schrieb:


> Das war dann wohl die Aktion. Wir werden sehen ob in Zukunft noch was kommt. Ein besonderes Dankeschön geht noch raus an *Ob4ru|3r*, denn dank dir bin ich erst auf die Aktion aufmerksam geworden und habe das ein oder andere Schnäppchen erwerben können.


Och, nicht der Rede wert, dafür sind die User-News ja da. 



kalkone schrieb:


> ach mit click&buy gibts null probleme, habs sowiso schon wegen itunes...
> 
> was mich ein bisl stört ist, dass man die spiele nur spielen kann, wenn man online geht. auf hinterhoflans hat man nicht immer internet(und tmobile verbietet es mit dem iphone online zu gehn )


Schon mal was vom "Offline-Modus" gehört? 


Geht ganz einfach, "Datei" -> "Offline gehen", Steam startet dann im Offline-Modus neu, trotzdem gehen dann auch alle Spiele noch ganz normal (logsich, dass man dann aber mit INet-basierten Games ala TF2 nicht mehr viel Spaß hat ^^).



Habs mit LAN-Verbindungen bisher nicht versucht, ich wüsste aber keinen Grund warum das nicht gehen sollte, aber eigentlich braucht man die Steam-Online-Verbindung nur für Updates, Community, und den Store, ansonsten kann man auch permanent offline sein. Einfach mal testen.



DiE_FiesE_FliesE schrieb:


> Wer bietet mehr als 209,05 ?


194,58€ -.-'



Naja, dafür hab ich Anfang Dezember bei der Weihnachtsvorverkaufsaktion schon ordentlich zugeschlagen.


----------



## goliath (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Xion4 schrieb:


> Nunmal ne Frage, jemand hat doch auch shcon mit Kreditkarte via US gekauft, klappt bei mir nicht, sagt immer Adresse passt mit Land nicht überein???? Jemand ne Idee??



Hi, bei mir war das Gleiche Problem... 
Habs net hinbekommen, leider


----------



## violinista7000 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> DiE_FiesE_FliesE schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wer bietet mehr als 209,05 ?
> ...



Ich dachte, ich hätte mit 86,32 viel ausgegeben 

Am Ende habe ich 45 Spiele gekauft. Genug fürs ganze 2010


----------



## XFX9800GTX+ (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Endlich GTA IV gekauft ^^


----------



## computertod (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

mh, ich war mit meiner Bestellung soweit, dass ich nur noch bezahlen musste, war dann aber etwa 1h inaktiv und die lassen dann den ganzen kauf ungültig werden...


----------



## Edguy (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Verdammt, GTA 4 wieder verpasst   ---> Abo


----------



## gemCraft (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Es ist eh vorbei mit der Aktion. Kannst höchstens noch am Wochenende hoffen das es mal angeboten wird.


----------



## feivel (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

bei mir sinds 4 Titel geworden, Mensch bin ich sparsam XD


----------



## Edguy (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



gemCraft schrieb:


> Es ist eh vorbei mit der Aktion. Kannst höchstens noch am Wochenende hoffen das es mal angeboten wird.



ach sch....ADE


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*



gemCraft schrieb:


> Es ist eh vorbei mit der Aktion. Kannst höchstens noch am Wochenende hoffen das es mal angeboten wird.


Oder einfach die Augen nach den Aktionen aufhalten, die jede Woche ein Spiel besonders reduziert feilbieten, nennt sich dann z.B. "Midweek Madness" bzw. "Weekend Deal". 



Auch kann man oft mal ein Wochenende ein Game gratis zocken, nennt sich dann "Free Weekend", wo ein bestimmtes Multiplayergame nicht nur umsonst installiert und gezockt werden darf, sonder das Game auch zum Sonderpreis im Store steht, damit man auch nach dem freien Wochenende weiterzocken kann.


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

inu.id wie schaut es aus mit deinem crysis pack?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Stichwort "Weekend Deal": Serious Sam HD gibts jetzt für 6,79€ bis Sonntag zu kaufen.


----------



## boerigard (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Gut, dass ich gewartet habe.
6,79 Euro ist mir das Spiel noch gerade so wert.

Edit: O.k. eben mal gekauft. Was lustig ist: Ich hab zum ersten mal in meiner Steam-Zeit eine EMail-Bestätigung erhalten (eben nochmal mein Mail-Archive durchsucht). Sonst immer nur die Paypal-EMail. Sollten die anderen Mails alle dem Spam-Assasin zum Opfer gefallen sein?


----------



## eVoX (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

Ich hab von Steam noch nie eine Bestätigung bekommen, sondern nur von Paypal.


----------



## INU.ID (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010*

*Aliens Versus Predator Classic 2000 für nur 2,99€*

_Aliens Versus Predator Classic 2000_ enthält die Colonial Marine, Alien und Predator Kampagnen und einen fieberhaften Einzelspielermodus des ursprünglichen Spiels: Alien Versus Predator Gold Edition, die mit großem Lob im Jahre 2000 veröffentlicht wurde.
_Alien Versus Predator Classic 2000_ wurden überholt, um die Vorteile moderner Rechner und Laptops voll auszunutzen PCs und unterstützt DirectX 9.0c und Unterstützung für Xbox 360 Controller für Windows, jedoch ist momentan kein Mehrspielermodus enthalten.
 Die drei grausamsten Spezies im Universum stehen sich in einer blutrünstigen Schlacht gegenüber auf der Jagd nach dem ultimativen Preis: Überleben. Wählen Sie: seien Sie ein Marine, ein Predator ein Alien. Kämpfen Sie sich durch spannende Umgebung: von Sternenschiffen und Weltraumstationen bis hin zu Kolonien und unheimlichen, außerirdischen Welten. Eine falsche Bewegung und Sie werden vom Jäger zum Gejagten.


Drei Kampagnen: Colonial Marine, Alien und Predator
Beinhaltet alle Level der Original AvP Gold Edition plus dem Millennium Erweiterungspaket
Skirmish-Modus gegen endlose Horden Außerirdischer
Bonus-Episoden
Einzigartige Fähigkeiten, Waffen und Ausrüstungen für jede Spezies
Erklimmen Sie Wände und Aufzugschächte als ALIEN mit erschreckender Geschwindigkeit bei Ihren Attacken und vertilgen Sie Feinde mit Haut und Haar
Lauern Sie auf Ihre Beute als tödlicher PREDATOR und nutzen Sie Unterarmklingen, Schulterkanonen und den Tarnungsmodus
Laden Sie als COLONIAL MARINE durch und nutzen Sie Bewegungsmelder, Granaten- und FLammenwerfer, um Ihre Gegner auszulöschen
Unterstützt Xbox 360 Controller für Windows
Musik des original soundtracks


Aliens vs. Predator Classic 2000 bei Steam


----------



## klefreak (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010 (und weitere Schnäppchen)*

@innu.id 

das "deutsch" der Spielebeschreibung ist ja mal derbst ...  

lg


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010 (und weitere Schnäppchen)*

Btw: Der Thread hier sollte nicht mehr vortgeführt werden, hab nen neuen aufgemacht wo die ganzen "normalen" Steam-Aktionen drin vermerkt werden. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...weekend-deal-midweek-madness-info-thread.html


----------



## INU.ID (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010 (und weitere Schnäppchen)*

Und warum wird dort noch kein AvP aufgeführt? Oder hab ichs übersehen?


----------



## boerigard (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010 (und weitere Schnäppchen)*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Und warum wird dort noch kein AvP aufgeführt? Oder hab ichs übersehen?


Weil der Thread für Deals (50-75% off) ist und nicht jeder neuer Release aufgeführt wird.


----------



## INU.ID (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Steam Weihnachtsaktion bis 3. Jan. 2010 (und weitere Schnäppchen)*

Naja, aber 2,99€ Spiele sind ja so schon ein Schnäppchen.

Da der TE mir diesen Thread nahegelgt hat, und die letzte Weihnachtsaktion vorbei ist, mache ich hier mal zu.


----------

